# Road to 2011 '' Getting serious ''



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

I've almost come up to a full year of competing, done 7 shows in 11 months.

I kept saying ''this is my last show an I will bulk up for next year'' lol but kept putting it off , well I just did my last show on sunday and am not competing now till end of next year.

Current stats

Height 5ft 9

Weight 78kg comp 88kg normal

My goals are to add 10kg of muscle

Train and maintain diet 100% all year

No going out drinking

Improve my posing (as i've been told by judges this lets me down)

This week I'am just going to train once then get back into everything properly next monday, I will train 5 days a week doing my normal routine for the first month or two.

Day 1 Chest Calves

Day 2 Back

Day 3 Tri's & Bi's

Day 4 Shoulders

Day 5 Legs

In this time I aim to improve my weak bodyparts mainly my chest, After this I will start either FST7 or YT3 training.

For my diet I am going to slowly up my cals over the first month till I reach 5000 then maybe go to around 6000 depending how I look.

I am also going to try different suplements each month or so and will write about how they go.

I am really looking forward to putting on some quality size as Ive been unable to with constantly dieting for shows, also looking forward to seeing how things go without drinking or going out, as I did alot of this in the past year. Thanks for reading and I hope this journal is useful to others , as I've enjoyed reading other peoples so thought I would start my own. :thumb:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Sounds a cracking plan mate!! So I'm assuming your full out bulking or are you going to stay lean while aiming to put on the 10kg?

I wish you all the best anyways ;0) you look great in your avi pic


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

Best of luck mate


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

54und3r5 said:


> Sounds a cracking plan mate!! So I'm assuming your full out bulking or are you going to stay lean while aiming to put on the 10kg?
> 
> I wish you all the best anyways ;0) you look great in your avi pic


I never really get fat no matter what I eat I always stay quite lean, I have a very high metabolism. In my diet I am going to eat as clean as possible but push my calorie intake as high as possible as long as I am gaining muscle. I will eat mainly beef , chicken, salmon, eggs, oats,weatabics, rice, pasta, potatoes, bananas and various veg.

Also going to be trying venison, so if I like it lots of that to.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

It will be my first day back at the gym tomorrow after competing , I am going to do a chest workout as this is my weak bodypart.

Also will be going shopping tomorrow to get my food to start my bulk diet, I will be starting this 100% on monday so just going to slowly work into it now.

My supplements I have ready for monday are as follows

CNP whey protein

CNP promass (got both of these at leeds show as prize)

USN anabolic nitro


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

good luck

10kg is a meaty target but i like your style aiming high. best way

How do you feel about training 5 days on the trot and recovering and growing at optimal levels to make sure you grow as fast as humanly possible?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Team1 said:


> good luck
> 
> 10kg is a meaty target but i like your style aiming high. best way
> 
> How do you feel about training 5 days on the trot and recovering and growing at optimal levels to make sure you grow as fast as humanly possible?


I know 10kg is alot and I am realistic in I may not gain anywere near this amount but as you said aiming high is good and I am confident, as for recovery 5 days training is good for me and worked well in past, I dont work so I get all day to relax and recover, I am only doing this for first month or two then will be changing to FST7 or YT3 training so not sure what days will be doing then.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

My weight is slowly going back up, I am at 83 kg now so 5 kg to go before I am back to normal.

Feel like I could be getting a cold today so may put of my return to the gym as I dont want to make things worse, just going to see how I feel this afternoon.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

As the title says ''Getting serious'' am not going to let a bit of a cold stop me going to the gym plus Ive just bought some new training gloves so need to test them out lol.

Ive started taking my CNP whey and pro mass , both chocolate flavour. The whey is very bland compared to most other shakes Ive had but I suppose this is a good thing after I read the ingredients an there were not that many , so not full of rubbish flavourings an sugar. The pro mass also wasnt very sweet but had a much better texture and taste than the whey. I will be starting my USN anabolic nitro tonight at the gym


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Just got back from the gym , glad I went had a really good chest workout an I actually feel better. Tried my USN anabolic nitro tonight just one serving, got a real good pump but this could be just because its my first time back in gym. Tasted pretty good for a nitric oxide drink. My weight is now 86kg so nearly back to normal, so thats 8kg in 3 days.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

My weight is still the same as yesterday, I will post some pics when I am back to my normal weight. Today is my last day of eating lots of choc an ice cream my diet will get better each day till its 100% for monday.

I had a full serving of promass this morning it is a very thick shake had to use lots of water.

I've still got a bit of a cold but it not that bad , cant wait to get back to the gym on monday


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Just got my dvd from Leeds comp , god am s##t at posing I really really need to practice alot more. I seem to make some of my best bodyparts look as if they are my worst :cursing:

will get some pics in my album today:thumb:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> I never really get fat no matter what I eat I always stay quite lean, I have a very high metabolism. In my diet I am going to eat as clean as possible but push my calorie intake as high as possible as long as I am gaining muscle. I will eat mainly beef , chicken, salmon, eggs, oats,weatabics, rice, pasta, potatoes, bananas and various veg.
> 
> *Also going to be trying venison, so if I like it lots of that to*.


rare venison with redcurrant sauce is feckin delicious mate. if you can eat that on your diet it will be a total treat dish for your


----------



## Maximum sports (Feb 6, 2010)

Jay, awsome journal mate, ill be over for that training session n next couple of weeks. Ill be following it closely m8. you will do 10k im sure, your genetics are awesome.

maximum


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

No more cakes an biscuits an ice cream now only for treats, still got a cold but feel like am getting better. Weight down to 84kg but not bothered as I am ill. Cant wait to get to the gym on monday. I will also be starting my mass diet then, prob starting at 3,500 cals an slowly working up. Will post my diet info on monday night


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

My workout for first month will go somthing like this.

Monday Chest & calves

decline flyes

flat flyes

decline barbell press

flat dumbell press

reverse grip bench press

standing calf raises

donkey calf raises

Tuesday Back

reverse grip pulldowns

v grip pulldowns

bentover rows

bentover lateral raises

nautilus machine

Wednesday Arms

skull crushers

dips

rope pushdowns

barbell curls

seated dumbell curls

preacher curls

Thursday Shoulders

seated barbell press

seated dumbell press

side raises

upright rows

shrugs

Friday Legs

leg press

leg extensions

thigh adductor machine

deadlift

lying leg curls

standing leg curls


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

I am 100% better now so ready for the gym tomorrow, cant wait to get there it feels like Ive not been for months.

I just remembered Ive got a bottle of udo's oil I got at brum show, so will be starting that tomorrow with my other supps. Roll on tomorrow  :thumb:


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

just had my brekfast was surprised that it came to just over 1000 cals, should easy reach my targets. Will post full days diet up at end of day.

Of to the gym in an hour :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Just back from gym , had a really good workout and got a good pump from my USN anabolic nitro. I am looking alot fuller and still in good condition, also felt really strong. Got some photos but battery died on phone so my mate took em on his will post them up tomorrow. Weight back to 86kg so should be back to my normal 88kg next week.


----------



## leemcclelland (Oct 4, 2010)

routine looks top, 1000 cals for breakfast your gonna be a dinosaur next time i see you i bet haha


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Diet for today was ok only had choc once lol will just post totals

Calories (5,395) Protein (280) Carbs (609) Fat (181)

Bit to much fat but its all good lol didnt think I had that much was only aiming for 3,500-4,000 . Now I will slowly up this each week till I get to my goal.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Two pics from the gym yesterday, not at my normal weight yet but getting close


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice and full mate.

question. where did you get those bottoms? i want a pair of those for haloween. Im going out as beetlejuice

:lol:

oh and im following if i dont post all the time. interested to see that breakfast!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Team1 said:


> nice and full mate.
> 
> question. where did you get those bottoms? i want a pair of those for haloween. Im going out as beetlejuice
> 
> :lol:


lmao they black blue and white strips cam was just **** so wouldnt do for beetle juice lol. I got some white an grey ones to:thumb:


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Breakfast wasnt that much just 200g oats 2 scoops whey 1tblsp honey 1tblsp udos oil

could easy eat twice that.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

200g oats fuk me thats some good eating mate.

seriously though...where did you get the old school training pants?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

my mate has a website but he out of stock on baggies. Go on e bay loads on there really cheap to


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Everything gone to pot today as I've split up with my gf, I've hardly eaten wasnt going to gym but managed to go at 7 tonight. My workout was pretty good despite feeling like **** I looked alot fuller than I did in the pics from monday.


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Keep your head up bro, I've just been through the same and it ain't worth losing muscle over.

Use it as fuel to push yourself harder & stay positive bro.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Haimer said:


> Keep your head up bro, I've just been through the same and it ain't worth losing muscle over.
> 
> Use it as fuel to push yourself harder & stay positive bro.


thanks mate


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Ive started eating more today again , hopefully get my appetite back soon. I am being taken to total fitness tonight , never been to a corporate gym before so should be fun in my baggies and stringer vest lol.


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Will be following this mate..you got a good physique will be interested to see how you do!

may have missed it but are you going to be eating clean throughout?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

alan87 said:


> Will be following this mate..you got a good physique will be interested to see how you do!
> 
> may have missed it but are you going to be eating clean throughout?


I will be eating as clean as possible but very high calories, I will prob have a cake or some ice cream once a week


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

It is my leg day tomorrow not looking forward to it as my calves ache like fcuk from monday.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Just back from gym had a really good workout and got a great pump had vains sticking out everywhere, am really liking this USN anabolic nitro. Gym wasn't to bad either only problem was not enough weights.

I am slowly getting my strength back but my body weight is at 85kg so still 3kg of my normal weight. Tomorrow is leg day and I will be going to powermill in middleton , never been before so should be fun.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Forget to mention I had my blood pressure checked last night and it was quite high , going to cut down on salt and have some asprin and see if this helps .


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Back from gym had a good workout , was very hot only 1 window open I nearly passed out. I went to powermill in middleton, it was my first time there I found it very good and friendly and the posing room was excellent I could finally check out all my rear poses and start getting them right. I will def be going there again only drawback was all the steps up to it lol I was fcuked by the time I got up em.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

My first week of training done after my comp, I feel fcuked like I had never been gym in my life every muscle ache's. Weight this morning was 86kg , at the end of next week I will take a pic in each pose an post them on here so I can compare in approx a years time when Ive finished my bulk. I will also do pics each month to check progress.


----------



## Maximum sports (Feb 6, 2010)

alright jay, hope your well m8. Been busy with the shop ect, Weight is coming up good. Same for me but im just a greedy cnut so i really need to watch what im eating. Still clean but getting upto 10 meals coz im eating every 2hrs.

Ill be over for that workout soon m8. that middleton gym sounds good


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking awesome mate, just read all the journal and the ups and down. Sorry to hear about the breakup, seems a very common thing to read on this forum, i dont think many woman can keep up with the bodybuilding lifestyle? Unless their into it themselves........

Good to see you swap around gyms and tri new places regularly. Something i will be doing shortly.

Also, has anyone ever told you that you resemble Ivan Drago from Rocky? lol.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Was talking to a mate of yours in the new gym in Heywood yesterday mate. Thats not bad if you want to give it a try, bit pricey tho.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Looking awesome mate, just read all the journal and the ups and down. Sorry to hear about the breakup, seems a very common thing to read on this forum, i dont think many woman can keep up with the bodybuilding lifestyle? Unless their into it themselves........
> 
> Good to see you swap around gyms and tri new places regularly. Something i will be doing shortly.
> 
> Also, has anyone ever told you that you resemble Ivan Drago from Rocky? lol.


I wana try find a gf thats into fitness it would be good.

Lmao I get told I look polish alot


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh my god I hate beef I bought loads from shop this mornin as the sell buy date was up , I normaly like beef and have twice a day but had it like 5 times today am sweating from it all lol. Ive just added rusks to my diet (I love em) They help when I crave something sweet.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Oh my god I hate beef I bought loads from shop this mornin as the sell buy date was up , I normaly like beef and have twice a day but had it like 5 times today am sweating from it all lol. Ive just added rusks to my diet (I love em) They help when I crave something sweet.


Is that all the rusks do mate stop the craving ?

are they low cal / carb etc ??


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Is that all the rusks do mate stop the craving ?
> 
> are they low cal / carb etc ??


No they quite high as I am trying to bulk but they are low in salt which I am trying to cut down on cos my blood presure high.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Of to new gym bodymatters in heywood today were an old mate works its new gym so all new equipment. I will be training chest but will not be doing any flat pressing apart from the reverse grip bench press as this does upper chest. My main focus is to work lower and upper chest.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Of to new gym bodymatters in heywood today were an old mate works its new gym so all new equipment. I will be training chest but will not be doing any flat pressing apart from the reverse grip bench press as this does upper chest. My main focus is to work lower and upper chest.


Sounds good mate. I am tempted to try this chest excercise tonight but a little unsure of what you mean, i know you explained it in PM but cant picture doing it, any links to a vid?

Seems hard to find a lass into fitness, my missus comes to the gym and does alot of cardio, very slim etc but i would just love her to train, she wont though!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Sounds good mate. I am tempted to try this chest excercise tonight but a little unsure of what you mean, i know you explained it in PM but cant picture doing it, any links to a vid?
> 
> Seems hard to find a lass into fitness, my missus comes to the gym and does alot of cardio, very slim etc but i would just love her to train, she wont though!


http://videos.bodybuilding.com/watch/68362/video-article-the-anatomy-of-the-chest-with-jim-stoppani


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> http://videos.bodybuilding.com/watch/68362/video-article-the-anatomy-of-the-chest-with-jim-stoppani


thanks mate, blocked at work but will watch it tonight ready for next week.

Hows the sleep, melatonin working or not?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> thanks mate, blocked at work but will watch it tonight ready for next week.
> 
> Hows the sleep, melatonin working or not?


It dont get me to sleep quicker but I do have better sleep quality, but have fell asleep in the day twice .


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Went to bodymatters to day was really good Its brand new, all good machines and weights dumbells went up to 90kg so not bad. It had a posing room , boxing ring and mma stuff. Was hidden away though from main road. I liked it that much I will be going tomorrow, my training went well I am feeling my chest work alot better from doing flyes first and the reverse grip bench feels real good on my upper chest. Still on my USN anabolic nitro and really like it .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Went to bodymatters to day was really good Its brand new, all good machines and weights dumbells went up to 90kg so not bad. It had a posing room , boxing ring and mma stuff. Was hidden away though from main road. I liked it that much I will be going tomorrow, my training went well I am feeling my chest work alot better from doing flyes first and the reverse grip bench feels real good on my upper chest. Still on my USN anabolic nitro and really like it .


Glad you like it mate, l was gonna go tonight but got side tracked.

:beer:


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Glad you like it mate, l was gonna go tonight but got side tracked.
> 
> :beer:


I will be there tomorrow at 1. Have you been evolution yet ive still not been and it right next to my house.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> I will be there tomorrow at 1. Have you been evolution yet ive still not been and it right next to my house.


No but keep meaning too, one day.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> It dont get me to sleep quicker but I do have better sleep quality, but have fell asleep in the day twice .


Glad its helped with quality of sleep mate!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Really good training today I pushed a bit harder than normal as I was training with someone else , so did some pretty heavy weights not as heavy as normal but getting there. My weight is up another kg to 87 so nearly back to normal.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Training done for today my body aches, am getting a massage in an hour so all good. My diet is going good I will post it up tomorrow with all what I ate and totals. I feel back to normal now apart from strength but its getting there. Will post pics this week as I should be back to normal weight by friday.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Glad to see things are going well mate. Strength will come back sure enough with diet being good.

List some of your workouts when you do them if you wouldnt mind.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Glad to see things are going well mate. Strength will come back sure enough with diet being good.
> 
> List some of your workouts when you do them if you wouldnt mind.


ok will do , I will be starting yt3 soon as well.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> ok will do , I will be starting yt3 soon as well.


Cool. Ill be looking at starting a push pull legs soon, be interesting to read your workouts, weights etc.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Cool. Ill be looking at starting a push pull legs soon, be interesting to read your workouts, weights etc.


I was going to put all my lifts down next week so I can see how they improve.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> I was going to put all my lifts down next week so I can see how they improve.


Nice one. Be good to see your diet when you list it aswell.

Cheers mate.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Training didnt go well today I pulled my back on second set doing shoulder press being a idiot not getting someone to pass me the bar. Still did full workout but with very light weights, hopefully i will be ok as tomorrow is legs and then sat an sun off.

I will be posting my full diet at about 11 tonight when had last meal, that didnt go to well either had about 4 hour brake before I could get home to eat.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Diet didnt go well today I was aiming for 6500-7000cals due to unforeseen circumstances I had to miss to meals after my workout and didnt get anything till tea:cursing:

(1) 300g oats, 2 scoops whey, 1 spoon udo's oil, 1 spoon honey.

cal 1408 pro 72 carb 197 fat 38

(2) pre workout drink

cal 200 pro 0 carb 51 fat 0

(3) post workout drink

cal 392 pro 53 carb 33 fat 6

(4) korma curry 200g rice(before cooked) 250g korma 200g chicken

cal 1334 pro 61 carb 188 fat 35

(5) 2 oat so simple cinnamon, 150g oats, 1 scoop whey

cal 872 pro 41 carb 135 fat 18

(6) weight gain (due to bad back didnt want to cook)

cal 391 pro 36 carb 55 fat 3

(7) weight gain

cal 391 pro 36 carb 55 fat 3

TOTALS CAL 4596 PRO 299 CARB 714 FAT 103

if i hadent missed meals I would of hit my goal of 6500 cals


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Holy sh1t you can eat!!!!!!!!

6500 cals!!! Im shocked mate.

No way i could ever eat that many carbs, would turn into michelin man, i struggle with 50g uncooked weight rice in my meals let alone 200.

Good going mate.

How do you feel eating such an ammount of food, sluggish, full of energy etc etc??

Also do you stay relatively lean eating this ammount?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Holy sh1t you can eat!!!!!!!!
> 
> 6500 cals!!! Im shocked mate.
> 
> ...


I feel a bit slugish straight after a big meal but give it twenty mins and am fine and full of energy. I always stay lean but am pushing the boundaries this time gona see what my body can handle food wise.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> I feel a bit slugish straight after a big meal but give it twenty mins and am fine and full of energy. I always stay lean but am pushing the boundaries this time gona see what my body can handle food wise.


Lucky g1t! Does your stomach not really distend/bloat eating this shear ammount of food?? I would love to eat this but would fear it would effect my waist line too much, not that i could afford or be able to get all that food in me!

any training tonight?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Lucky g1t! Does your stomach not really distend/bloat eating this shear ammount of food?? I would love to eat this but would fear it would effect my waist line too much, not that i could afford or be able to get all that food in me!
> 
> any training tonight?


yer I look like am pregnant but still got a six pac . I did some light legs last night due to my back , glad i did as it feeling a bit better. Should be good for monday and ready to start lifting some heavy weights again.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> yer I look like am pregnant but still got a six pac . I did some light legs last night due to my back , glad i did as it feeling a bit better. Should be good for monday and ready to start lifting some heavy weights again.


LOL, im the same but then when the morning comes and a nice morning dump later, all flat again. Glad its all good on the back, mine was a little bit hit and miss last night training shoulders and doing clean and presses but week out will fix it.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

mate you are a machine to be able to chow through 300g of oats. is that the dry weight of the oats? thats enough to feed an army :lol: I struggle to even get near 100g at a time :lol:


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Team1 said:


> mate you are a machine to be able to chow through 300g of oats. is that the dry weight of the oats? thats enough to feed an army :lol: I struggle to even get near 100g at a time :lol:


yer dry weight but only mix it with a little water and I dont cook them.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

my back is finally better , Ive still been training but just light, so the heavy stuff going to start now. I should also be starting a test + eq cycle in a week or two.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Trained twice today legs in morning arms at night. Got my copy of the beef this morning , how come whenever someone takes your picture you always seem to be pulling a funny face lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

my bad back has come back and hurt my leg so nothing going to plan , am still training and my strength is coming back I benched 160kg today for 6 reps so getting there sould be alot betterwhen my back is 100% and I start my next cycle.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Relaxed Measurements

Calves 16''

Thighs 25''

Waist 31''

Chest 46''

Bicep 17''

Weight 88kg


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking good mate. Shame the back twinge is back! Weight going back up well though.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Rear double is a cracking pose for you mate. Hot stuff

thanks for wearing the same baggies again for the pics. Love thse fcukers :lol:


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Am still finding hard to cope with loosing my gf , went out this weekend got really drunk and took loads of drugs , not going to the gym this week either just gona think long and hard what to do.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Maybe a good thing to take a night or two to relax and reflect on everything mate. I dont know your full story but just bits n bobs from what you have said over the forum

Put it all into perspective. I mean...i wanna do well in bodybuilding as clerly do you but there has to be balance imo between this which for me is a hobby. yes i wanna do well but i want other things in life...to be happy and have a family. Its a very selfish sport and it does requrie balance

im triniang my ball soff just now but scalin git back to 3x per week so i can spend more tiem with the wife to be and help ehr out. sometimes 4x weights. depends on schedule. 3-4x epr week is plenty to make progress...imo better for off season than 5x epr week.

Next eyar i wanna compete but the wedding means i might not be. Ill be putting her first as its ehr big year. if the conditions are right and she is behind me, stress free(ish) then ill go for it but only with her blessing...as she has been so supportive to me this eyar its only right i return the favour next year to her

Balance is key mate. Gotta give aswell as take...which is difficult in bodybuilding!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Team1 said:


> Maybe a good thing to take a night or two to relax and reflect on everything mate. I dont know your full story but just bits n bobs from what you have said over the forum
> 
> Put it all into perspective. I mean...i wanna do well in bodybuilding as clerly do you but there has to be balance imo between this which for me is a hobby. yes i wanna do well but i want other things in life...to be happy and have a family. Its a very selfish sport and it does requrie balance
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, feeling a bit better today just gona see how I feel at end of week , If I have no chance of sorting it out with her I may as well continue bodybuilding, I also want to try a strong man comp, but just gona see what happens for now.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Thanks mate, feeling a bit better today just gona see how I feel at end of week , If I have no chance of sorting it out with her I may as well continue bodybuilding, I also want to try a strong man comp, but just gona see what happens for now.


 Gutted to read your going through this sh1t mate. Chin up. It does seem very common for bodybuilders to have relationship issues maybe down to the lifestyle (although maybe no more than any non bodybuilders?). Take it easy mate, hope things pan out the way you hope!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

I went to the gym today for the first time since I got wrecked , things felt ok, I have lost quite a bit of weight and my strength has gone back down to just as I was fully back to normal weight and strength last week . Prob train once or twice more this week and think what I want to do.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Feeling alot better today , going to gym soon . I still need to think more what I want to do, going to try decide by weekend .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Feeling alot better today , going to gym soon . I still need to think more what I want to do, going to try decide by weekend .


Glad your feeling better mate. What you training? Brief outline of what the workout will be?

How do you mean decide what to do??


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Glad your feeling better mate. What you training? Brief outline of what the workout will be?
> 
> How do you mean decide what to do??


will do back and biceps

revers grip pulldowns 5x20,12,10,8,6

pulldown machine 4x12,10,8,6

bent over rows 5x20,12,10,8,6

nautilous machine 4x12

dumbell curls 4x12-10

barbel curls 4x10-8

preacher curls 4x12

I need to decide if I want to carry on bodybuilding.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> will do back and biceps
> 
> revers grip pulldowns 5x20,12,10,8,6
> 
> ...


Workout looks good mate. How is the niggle in your back. No deadlifting?

I think you just need to find a happy medium mate. Need to balance bodybuilding with your other aspects of life. Was it the bodybuilding that has caused the split?

I dont compete and probably wont for years so i dont fully know how intence and hard it can be on a relationship when prepping but i know some people eat speak and sleep bodybuilding and do nothing else and have everything comitted to it. Maybe just ease off a bit for a while?

DONT QUIT, you look fcuking awesome!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Workout looks good mate. How is the niggle in your back. No deadlifting?
> 
> I think you just need to find a happy medium mate. Need to balance bodybuilding with your other aspects of life. Was it the bodybuilding that has caused the split?
> 
> ...


All I do is bodybuilding nothing else, yer it did contribute to the split up as I can snap really easy when at the end of my diet. She was tanning me and all I could do was keep shouting at her that she was doing it wrong evan though she wasnt, I would lose my temper to easy and she just got sick of it.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

It doesn't need to be all or nothing though does it?

I mean bodybuoilding should only have to be part of your life?

I work, prep alll my meals for the next day and train every other night pretty much but usually tie training into her days she is working later ect.

No need to live n breath bodybuilding like that if it isn't what you want out of life!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> All I do is bodybuilding nothing else, yer it did contribute to the split up as I can snap really easy when at the end of my diet. She was tanning me and all I could do was keep shouting at her that she was doing it wrong evan though she wasnt, I would lose my temper to easy and she just got sick of it.


Well thats not good at all mate, its not her fault your dieting lol. I know what you mean though, its hard work and easy to hit out at close ones but bodybuilding is a hobby at the end of the day and doesnt pay the bills. Is there any chance for the relationship and do you honestly think you can change to not do this in the future if you carry on bodybuilding?

If not then its a big decision.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Ha Ha Ha am silver now fcuk all the bronze people I aint talkin to you no more , only joking.

Ok I have decided to keep training , I have talked to my ex and she dosent want me to stop, so my plans are the same take a year of to add size and will compete in a strongman comp in early new year for something to do while not competing in bodybuilding.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok full steam ahead now , going to start test e equipose turinabol cycle on saturday

1200mg test e p/w

600mg eq p/w

80mg t-bol p/d

may just take a gram of test not to sure I put 1200mg as I have test400

Anyone got any thoughts on this just wanted to keep it simple plus not sure if I should try ghrp-6.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Ok full steam ahead now , going to start test e equipose turinabol cycle on saturday
> 
> 1200mg test e p/w
> 
> ...


EXCELLENT no stop being a soppy sh1t and get breaking some pb's :tongue:

So are things good with the partner/ex then or has that ship sailed now? Just with you saying you have spoken to her and she has said she doesnt want you to stop training.

Glad your carrying on mate!!

Ghrp-6 i find great, i would reccommend giving it a try with Mod-grf. I get much better sleep on this, doms doesnt ever seem to be as bad or last for long. Maybe placebo but i dont think so. Plenty of info on here about it.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> EXCELLENT no stop being a soppy sh1t and get breaking some pb's :tongue:
> 
> So are things good with the partner/ex then or has that ship sailed now? Just with you saying you have spoken to her and she has said she doesnt want you to stop training.
> 
> ...


Thats what I plan to do my aim is to break al my pb's and I am going to make a video of em all in about 6 week:thumb:

Me and my ex still talk and do stuff together so that is better than nothing.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Thats what I plan to do my aim is to break al my pb's and I am going to make a video of em all in about 6 week:thumb:
> 
> Me and my ex still talk and do stuff together so that is better than nothing.


Get in, that's the spirit mate. You has better smash them now you have said it!! 

I disagree with the still doing stuff together is better than nothing. IMO all that's going to do is make you hang onto something you want but can't have now and may prevent you meeting anyone else. Just my take on things, you may be different but in the past I have never bought into this 'let's still be friends' stuff. It would cause trouble with new partners aswell with them knowing you are hanging around with an ex. Whatever happens best of luck though, you seem a nice enough lad just need to remember dieting is your choice and no one else should suffer because if the stress it brings.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Get in, that's the spirit mate. You has better smash them now you have said it!!
> 
> I disagree with the still doing stuff together is better than nothing. IMO all that's going to do is make you hang onto something you want but can't have now and may prevent you meeting anyone else. Just my take on things, you may be different but in the past I have never bought into this 'let's still be friends' stuff. It would cause trouble with new partners aswell with them knowing you are hanging around with an ex. Whatever happens best of luck though, you seem a nice enough lad just need to remember dieting is your choice and no one else should suffer because if the stress it brings.


Ive wanted to make a video for ages, so now am not doing any comps I can. There is still a chance of me and my ex getting back together and I want to try as we were together almost 7 years. Thanks for the support.


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> I disagree with the still doing stuff together is better than nothing. IMO all that's going to do is make you hang onto something you want but can't have now and may prevent you meeting anyone else. Just my take on things, you may be different but in the past I have never bought into this 'let's still be friends' stuff. It would cause trouble with new partners aswell with them knowing you are hanging around with an ex. Whatever happens best of luck though, you seem a nice enough lad just need to remember dieting is your choice and no one else should suffer because if the stress it brings.


I agree with this, bro. You may have been together 7 years but you need to find out from her if she wants to get back together or not. Otherwise she will be there to control you and have so much power over you. Trust me I've just been through the same crap, she did exactly the same and it's hard I know but you need a focus - use bodybuilding / strongman to focus on bro.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Haimer said:


> I agree with this, bro. You may have been together 7 years but you need to find out from her if she wants to get back together or not. Otherwise she will be there to control you and have so much power over you. Trust me I've just been through the same crap, she did exactly the same and it's hard I know but you need a focus - use bodybuilding / strongman to focus on bro.


cheers mate , I am going to concentrate on them both now and still see her but not let it take over. Bodybuilding is no1 priority, Of to the gym in a bit to train legs then going to do my first jab of new cycle when I get back

leg press 5x20-12-10-8-6

abductor machine 4x12

leg extensions 5x20-12-12-10-10

lying leg curls 4x20-12-12-12

standing leg curls 4x12

standing calf raises 4x30


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Ive wanted to make a video for ages, so now am not doing any comps I can. There is still a chance of me and my ex getting back together and I want to try as we were together almost 7 years. Thanks for the support.


No worries mate. The best bet is to go in with an open mind and not have any expections. I really do hope that it works out but to be honest mate, relationships don't just end like that after 7 years, it must have broken down after some time. Best of luck!!!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Bodybuilding is no1 priority


Unless its bodybuilding thats gonna bring fulfillment and happyness to your life long term then be careful i think

Bodybuilding is a big priority in my life but when it comes don to it, my wife to be and family are my biggest priority in life and always will be no matter how far i an progress in this hobby/lifestyle/sport whatever you wanna call it


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

did my first jab saturday , so now is a good a time as any to start the yt3 training . Will post full details of what I will be doing later today , I may change things slightly so it suits me better.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

WEEK 1

COMPOUND 6-10 REPS

DAY 1 CHEST Decline bench press

Flat dumbbell press

 Incline bench press

Dips

Leg press calfs

DAY 2 BACK Chin-ups

Bent over barbell rows

Deadlift

T-bar row

DAY 3 ARMS Barbell curls

Dumbbell curls

Seated dumbbell curls

Skullcrushers

Close grip bench

Dips

DAY4 SHOULDERS Barbell shoulder press

Dumbbell shoulder press

Machine shoulder press

Shrugs

DAY5 LEGS Squats

Deadlift

Leg press

Lunges

Standing calf raises

WEEK 2

COMPOUND&ISOLATION 8-12 REPS

DAY 1 CHEST Decline bench press

Flat dumbbell press

Reverse grip barbell bench press

Flat flyes

Leg press calfs

DAY 2 BACK Chin-ups reverse grip

Bent over barbell rows

T-bar row

Nautilus machine

DAY 3 ARMS Barbell curls

Dumbbell curls

Concentration curls

Skullcrushers

Close grip bench

Rope pushdowns

DAY4 SHOULDERS Barbell shoulder press

Dumbbell shoulder press

Dumbell laterals

Standing barbell rows

Shrugs

DAY5 LEGS Squats

Leg press

Leg extensions

Lying leg curls

Standing leg curls

Seated calf raises

WEEK 3

COMPOUND&ISOLATION DROP SETS 8-10 drop weight 4 times =1set

DAY 1 CHEST Dumbbell bench press

Flat flyes

Leg press calfs

DAY 2 BACK Chin-ups reverse grip

T-bar row

Nautilus machine (normal sets)

DAY 3 ARMS Dumbbell curls

Close grip bench

Dips (normal sets)

DAY4 SHOULDERS Dumbbell shoulder press

Dumbell laterals

Shrugs

DAY5 LEGS Leg press

Leg extensions

Lying leg curls

Seated calf raises


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Still just training 5 days per week mon-fri? How does that tie in with the YT3?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Team1 said:


> Still just training 5 days per week mon-fri? How does that tie in with the YT3?


Not sure yet may cut it down to 4 If I feel like am over training. Did chest today just compound movments and still got a really good pump:thumb:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Why not train a sat or sun and take a mid week day off?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Team1 said:


> Why not train a sat or sun and take a mid week day off?


sometimes I do , but i do prefer having to consecutive days of as I feell 100% refreshed for next week. If i cut down to 4 days I will have wednesday and weekend off.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> sometimes I do , but i do prefer having to consecutive days of as I feell 100% refreshed for next week. If i cut down to 4 days I will have wednesday and weekend off.


Monday tuesday thursday friday is what i used to do and the wednesday off makes such a difference imo. Feel more refreshed and 5 consecutive days would kill me.

Workouts look good, excited to see what this year brings now your head is sorted you soppy g1t :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Monday tuesday thursday friday is what i used to do and the wednesday off makes such a difference imo. Feel more refreshed and 5 consecutive days would kill me.
> 
> Workouts look good, excited to see what this year brings now your head is sorted you soppy g1t :thumb: :thumb :


I used to do monday to saturday with sunday off, I dont work so its easier for me. Am focusing 100% on this now , I think I will compete in a strongman comp in feb , but not going to change my training for it. Then my main focus is on ukbff under 90, will prob do last qualifier of 2011.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> I used to do monday to saturday with sunday off, I dont work so its easier for me. Am focusing 100% on this now , I think I will compete in a strongman comp in feb , but not going to change my training for it. Then my main focus is on ukbff under 90, will prob do last qualifier of 2011.


Sounds a good plan mate. How come you dont work?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Sounds a good plan mate. How come you dont work?


Its not for me , I dont like being told what to do lol. not worked for the last 5 years. Lots of other ways to make money:whistling:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Its not for me , I dont like being told what to do lol. not worked for the last 5 years. Lots of other ways to make money:whistling:


Pm me then, im all for not working and still making money!!


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing how you get on with this style of training, it's something I'd like to look into in the future or possibly post-comp!

How you doing anyway bro?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Haimer said:


> Looking forward to seeing how you get on with this style of training, it's something I'd like to look into in the future or possibly post-comp!
> 
> How you doing anyway bro?


Pretty good now , got my head sorted and know what I want to achieve. Hows your training going and are you def competing next year?


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Pretty good now , got my head sorted and know what I want to achieve. Hows your training going and are you def competing next year?


Good to hear mate! Just remember everytime you get down check out an inspirational video of some of the pros, that usually helps bro!

Yeah training going really well, hopefully will be - I'm still natural as such and will see how Im looking in the next few months and get a couple of opinions - but I'd really love to. How old are you by the way mate?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Yer been watching alot on youtube. You should def do it its really good and it really motivates you when you know you doing a comp, am 27


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah I always resort to Youtube, loads of inspirational videos on there!! Yeah I am being egged on to do it by a few mates and one of my training partners, it'd be worth it just for the rebound too.

Hows eating been today? Still cramming the cals in bro?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Haimer said:


> Yeah I always resort to Youtube, loads of inspirational videos on there!! Yeah I am being egged on to do it by a few mates and one of my training partners, it'd be worth it just for the rebound too.
> 
> Hows eating been today? Still cramming the cals in bro?


eased of a bit the last week as my head wasnt in right place but back to normal now. Just got some metformin so starting them tomorrow should help with my eating.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Not started the metformin yet but took some tremadol on tuesday was ok till next day then felt like I was dieing just starting to feel better now , will stick to ibuprofen from now on If got any pains.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Firs week of course done and first week of yt3 done both seem to be going good , very surprised how pumped I got of low reps, strength bk to normal will def be brecking pb's soon . will be starting the metformin on monday.


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

You going to be posting up your week's routine / exercises bro? Good to hear though!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Went to evolution yesterday was really good, John was very helpful and friendly. It was very well equipped , barbell's were thicker than am used to but all very good.

Started my metformin but I am feeling very tired all the time now and not as hungry.

Workout

Decline bench 10-12 x4

dumbbell press 10-12x4

flyes 10-12x4

reverse grip bench 10-12x4

low pully cable flyes 10-12x4

standing calf raises 12-14x4

seated calf raises 12-14x4

Had day off today as my back still not 100% but is no longer a weak bodypart so could afford not to go.


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Sounds good mate! Evolution sounds like a decent gym from what I've heard.

How you enjoying training? Fair bit of volume obviously, nice!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Haimer said:


> Sounds good mate! Evolution sounds like a decent gym from what I've heard.
> 
> How you enjoying training? Fair bit of volume obviously, nice!


It was really good , prob going again tomorrow. Training going good , am doing yt3 on second week now , looking forward to week three doing drop sets.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Glad training is still going well mate. Aha about diet though? You still able to get the food in? In ordering some vit b12 to help my appetite.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Glad training is still going well mate. Aha about diet though? You still able to get the food in? In ordering some vit b12 to help my appetite.


Diet going ok around 5000cals , gona give it another push next week when I get some weight gain the one I got now is disgusting and its strawberry I hate that flavour.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Diet going ok around 5000cals , gona give it another push next week when I get some weight gain the one I got now is disgusting and its strawberry I hate that flavour.


5000 cals!! God knows how you can get that in, i would never get that in.

Do you remain lean on that too?


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey mate. Had a look on youtube last night as your posing routines. Your defo gonna need to change the people who give you opinions on that shizzle :lol:

I dunno how you do it with the oats. Im struggling with 100g of oats in the morning just now


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Team1 said:


> Hey mate. Had a look on youtube last night as your posing routines. Your defo gonna need to change the people who give you opinions on that shizzle :lol:
> 
> I dunno how you do it with the oats. Im struggling with 100g of oats in the morning just now


lmao yer I will be trying something compleatly different next year. gona get lots of help with posing.

Am struggling a bit with food but still managing 200g


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> lmao yer I will be trying something compleatly different next year. gona get lots of help with posing.
> 
> Am struggling a bit with food but still managing 200g


200g oats you mean in one sitting?

hows the back mate, my niggle is gone now but sometimes just comes back a little.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> 200g oats you mean in one sitting?
> 
> hows the back mate, my niggle is gone now but sometimes just comes back a little.


yes in 1 course was having 250 but been feeling bit bloated recently, I can still feel something in my back but dosent hurt and isnt stopping me doing anything:thumb:

Hows everthing going for you?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> yes in 1 course was having 250 but been feeling bit bloated recently, I can still feel something in my back but dosent hurt and isnt stopping me doing anything:thumb:
> 
> Hows everthing going for you?


Jesus mate, i struggle with 50g, must sort my silly apetite.

Ermmm, not too bad mate, just getting more bloods done on monday to determine type of anemia i have and will treat it thereon. B12 injections will be getting ordered to help with the red blood cell count and apetite is a bonus from this.

Glad back isnt hampering you. Should be a very productive year.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Jesus mate, i struggle with 50g, must sort my silly apetite.
> 
> Ermmm, not too bad mate, just getting more bloods done on monday to determine type of anemia i have and will treat it thereon. B12 injections will be getting ordered to help with the red blood cell count and apetite is a bonus from this.
> 
> Glad back isnt hampering you. Should be a very productive year.


50g thats like a big spoonfull my 5 year old has more than that lol 

Let us know how the b12 goes , hopefully will be a good year , am buying some video editing software so I can get used to using it ready to make a video of my lifts .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> 50g thats like a big spoonfull my 5 year old has more than that lol
> 
> Let us know how the b12 goes , hopefully will be a good year , am buying some video editing software so I can get used to using it ready to make a video of my lifts .


Well my apetite is like a 5 year olds lol!!

Will do mate, from what i have read i have high hopes for it and at £40 for 100ml, it will last close to a year so if only for the benefits of the increased red blood cell count its worth it.

Sod editing them, get them up as they are


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Went evolution again today , John showed me a couple of things my arms were fcuked lol. Prob join up next week as I really like it.

As for the video I want to make it professional so more chance of being noticed and maybe sponsored.

getting some new supps in next week not sure what yet but will keep posted .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Went evolution again today , John showed me a couple of things my arms were fcuked lol. Prob join up next week as I really like it.
> 
> As for the video I want to make it professional so more chance of being noticed and maybe sponsored.
> 
> getting some new supps in next week not sure what yet but will keep posted .


Yeah a sponsor would be brilliant mate, know what your saying. Look forward to the videos!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Not been gym since wednesday got a cold but still feeling positive and hopefully back at gym monday 100%


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Hope you get better soon mate; plenty of eating, water & rest!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Still not well so going to stay in and rest and try get better asap.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Still not well so going to stay in and rest and try get better asap.


Join the club, sh1t being ill!!! the rest will probably do you good though, i think i need a week off soon!

Hows the vide editing software going?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

well I did a bit of training with John hodgeson last wednesday and it was well hardcore , I was well fcuked I think that took alot out of me then the weather went really cold. Just hope I get 3 month without anything else happening.

Just got new video camera so messing with that will get video software as soon as am better, dont feel to bad now though.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> well I did a bit of training with John hodgeson last wednesday and it was well hardcore , I was well fcuked I think that took alot out of me then the weather went really cold. Just hope I get 3 month without anything else happening.
> 
> Just got new video camera so messing with that will get video software as soon as am better, dont feel to bad now though.


Well hope you get better soon mate. what are you doing to try and get better?I usually find using a high dose of vit c helps me but not at the minute as its more serious than just a cold at the minute.

looking forward to the videos though mate!!


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Well my apetite is like a 5 year olds lol!!
> 
> Will do mate, from what i have read i have high hopes for it and at £40 for 100ml, it will last close to a year so if only for the benefits of the increased red blood cell count its worth it.
> 
> Sod editing them, get them up as they are


I am using Vit b12 from same company, my appetite is still not 100% but its so muchg better than before mate I am in PCT and maintaining a weight of around 94/95kg with a slight injury and 21 days in on pct meds, so appetite increase has helped alot

Also I use powder oats from myprotein my life saver 150g oats 50g whey tbls flax oil, orange and 2 bananas even if not hungry, so give that a go mate has helped me


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

danny187 said:


> I am using Vit b12 from same company, my appetite is still not 100% but its so muchg better than before mate I am in PCT and maintaining a weight of around 94/95kg with a slight injury and 21 days in on pct meds, so appetite increase has helped alot
> 
> Also I use powder oats from myprotein my life saver 150g oats 50g whey tbls flax oil, orange and 2 bananas even if not hungry, so give that a go mate has helped me


Cheers mate, ill let you know how i get on with them, they will be here in the next week. Sorry for the hijack mate.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Feeling alot better today I really want to go gym but gona wait till am 100% seen as I am on my third week of yt3 so that would def fcuk me up more.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Feeling alot better today I really want to go gym but gona wait till am 100% seen as I am on my third week of yt3 so that would def fcuk me up more.


VERY wise idea, its take me two weeks to realise i need a week off to get back to good health so the rest of this week i wont be training. glad your feeling an improvement though.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> VERY wise idea, its take me two weeks to realise i need a week off to get back to good health so the rest of this week i wont be training. glad your feeling an improvement though.


Didnt take my own advice and went gym lol was good though didnt do to much or go to heavy did chest & calves on my third week of yt3 .

Bench press 140kg 10reps

130kg 8reps

120kg 8 reps

100kg 8reps

60 kg 12reps all with no rest and did 3 times

dumbbell flyes 27.5kg 12reps

25kg 10reps

17.5kg 10 reps

15kg 10 reps all with no rest 3 and did 3 times

single leg standing calf raises (single cos stack is just to light)

not sure on weight but did 4 drops with about 12 reps on each drop for both legs and did 4 sets

didnt do out else as didnt want to push to much as still a bit ill, so far the yt3 going good and I really like it.


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice to see you back in the gym, just get plenty of sleep in haha!

Hows diet been with you being ill mate?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Haimer said:


> Nice to see you back in the gym, just get plenty of sleep in haha!
> 
> Hows diet been with you being ill mate?


actually its been really well so wasnt to worried when I got ill plus weight stayed same so aint to bad, just hope I stay injury and illness free for good couple of months now so I can make some progress


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Did back and biceps yesterday , dont normally do this but as I missed a day this week added them together.

Pulldown mahine used the full stack for 12 reps then took it down by 3 notches at a time for 4 drops did this 3 times with 3min rest each set.

Seated close grip rows , not sure on weights again but did 4 drops and 3 sets

Nautilus machine 3sets with 3 drops

Dumbbell curls 3sets 4 drops 27.5kg 25kg 20kg 15kg 10-12 reps per weight

Barbell curls 3 sets 3 drops 35kg 25kg 20kg 10-20reps per weight

didnt go really heavy as still not 100%, from next week I am going to write everything down including workouts and diet in full.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Didnt go heavy?? The dumbbell curls suggest otherwise ya big fcuker lol.

Need to get my ar$e in gear and start making progress too!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Didnt go heavy?? The dumbbell curls suggest otherwise ya big fcuker lol.
> 
> Need to get my ar$e in gear and start making progress too!


I normally use 35kg dumbbells for my heavy set, Am starting to feel really good now and am def inspired to get some size on me this next couple of month


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> I normally use 35kg dumbbells for my heavy set, Am starting to feel really good now and am def inspired to get some size on me this next couple of month


bl00dy hell, crazy! Definitely looking forward to vids if your lifting that sort of weight. Glad your motivated mate, should see you having a productive year!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Took friday off and did legs today , So that was my third week of yt3 and I think it was very good week 3 is def a killer especially on leg day doing so many reps I did 4 to 5 drops on everything today with no rest and 3 sets, Did squats for first time in prob 4 month only did 140kg felt light as fcuk but just hurt my traps to much , gona be a girl and get a barbell pad Thats the only way am gona get to 6 plates a side .


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Had today off as went to a funeral , couldnt of trained evan if I wanted to ate so much I could hardly move. chest tomorrow and back to week 1 of yt3 heavy compound


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Had to have full week of due to unforeseen circumstances. I feel good and ready to go now , Weight at 89kg. Will be back to week1 of yt3 heavy compound movements starting with chest tommorow.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Had to have full week of due to unforeseen circumstances. I feel good and ready to go now , Weight at 89kg. Will be back to week1 of yt3 heavy compound movements starting with chest tommorow.


Good stuff, does wanders a week off, even though i know you really didnt want to.

Need to change my training asap, going to look at this yt3 as its something i have never heard of.....


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Do you have a link or anything to the routine you are currently doing exactly mate?

Hope all is well bud.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

still not been to gym due to things I cant control so hopefully will be bk asap , and as soon as I am will be posting diet every day and training.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Haimer said:


> Do you have a link or anything to the routine you are currently doing exactly mate?
> 
> Hope all is well bud.


WEEK 1

COMPOUND 6-10 REPS

DAY 1 CHEST Decline bench press

Flat dumbbell press

Incline bench press

Dips

Leg press calfs

DAY 2 BACK Chin-ups

Bent over barbell rows

Deadlift

T-bar row

DAY 3 ARMS Barbell curls

Dumbbell curls

Seated dumbbell curls

Skullcrushers

Close grip bench

Dips

DAY4 SHOULDERS Barbell shoulder press

Dumbbell shoulder press

Machine shoulder press

Shrugs

DAY5 LEGS Squats

Deadlift

Leg press

Lunges

Standing calf raises

WEEK 2

COMPOUND&ISOLATION 8-12 REPS

DAY 1 CHEST Decline bench press

Flat dumbbell press

Reverse grip barbell bench press

Flat flyes

Leg press calfs

DAY 2 BACK Chin-ups reverse grip

Bent over barbell rows

T-bar row

Nautilus machine

DAY 3 ARMS Barbell curls

Dumbbell curls

Concentration curls

Skullcrushers

Close grip bench

Rope pushdowns

DAY4 SHOULDERS Barbell shoulder press

Dumbbell shoulder press

Dumbell laterals

Standing barbell rows

Shrugs

DAY5 LEGS Squats

Leg press

Leg extensions

Lying leg curls

Standing leg curls

Seated calf raises

WEEK 3

COMPOUND&ISOLATION DROP SETS 8-10 drop weight 4 times =1set

DAY 1 CHEST Dumbbell bench press

Flat flyes

Leg press calfs

DAY 2 BACK Chin-ups reverse grip

T-bar row

Nautilus machine (normal sets)

DAY 3 ARMS Dumbbell curls

Close grip bench

Dips (normal sets)

DAY4 SHOULDERS Dumbbell shoulder press

Dumbell laterals

Shrugs

DAY5 LEGS Leg press

Leg extensions

Lying leg curls

Seated calf raises


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Cheers for that mate, will have a ponder. Are you going to continue using this routine or is it just a test out mate?

Sorry to hear about lack of gym, hope everything is okay bro.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just seen a pic of you in Beef mate..


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Haimer said:


> Cheers for that mate, will have a ponder. Are you going to continue using this routine or is it just a test out mate?
> 
> Sorry to hear about lack of gym, hope everything is okay bro.


I ve changed little bits of it to suit me more and will be doing for 3 month then probably changing to fst7


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Just seen a pic of you in Beef mate..


lol am in last 1 twice 1 pic ok other 1 bad lmao , my goal for next year is to get a really good pic in a mag lol. I think I could win a gurning comp with some of them.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

ok today should be the day am back in gym will prob go at tea , am writing my diet down and will do same with training and post them all up tonight.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

ok went gym before strength was well down after my almost two week off.

Decline chest press 60kg 20 reps warm up

140kg 8

140kg 10

140kg 9

Flat dumbbell press 25kg 20 warm up

45kg 10

50kg 9

50kg 6

Incline bench 60kg 12 warm up

80kg 12

90kg 8

80kg 7

Dips no weight 20 warm up

20kg 16 warm up

40kg 10

40kg 12

no weight 20 no rest

Leg press calves 200kg 12 warm up

240kg 12 warm up

280kg 12

320kg 10

320kg 10


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Where did you train tonight mate ?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Where did you train tonight mate ?


evolution might be joining up there


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> evolution might be joining up there


Heard good things about it mate.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Heard good things about it mate.


yes its good this is my 4th time , trained with John hodgeson other week was good


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

MEAL 1 200ml fresh orange

1 cup of coffee

200g oats dry weight cooked with 200ml organic milk and some water

1 protein shake

PROTEIN 54g CARBS 148g FAT 26g CAL 1049

MEAL 2 100g rusks reduced suger

1 cup coffee

1 protein shake

PROTEIN 27g CARBS 81g FAT 11g CAL 549

MEAL 3 super pump

turkey stuffing bacon sandwiches

PROTEIN 40g CARBS 84g FAT 20g CAL 675

TRAINING

MEAL 4 pro peptide and pro recover

PROTEIN 68g CARBS 54g FAT 4g CAL 527

MEAL 5 stew

PROTEIN 38g CARBS 53g FAT 17 CAL 527

MEAL 6 100g rusks

PROTEIN 6g CARBS 78 FAT 9g CAL 419

MEAL 7 300ml organic milk

PROTEIN 10g CARBS 13g FAT 12g CAL 206

TOTALS PROTEIN 248g CARBS 511g FAT 99g CAL 3952

need to eat a bit more but this was first day back training and eatting good


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Training looks good, strong fcuker aint you!

Diet looks very good aswell, god i would struggle with 200g oats in first meal!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Training looks good, strong fcuker aint you!
> 
> Diet looks very good aswell, god i would struggle with 200g oats in first meal!


I felt well weak in my workout , I think I can only have 3-4 days off before it affects my strength. Just had 300g oats with water will be posting diet and training again later tonight. My calories were low yesterday because I was only awake 12 hours.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> I felt well weak in my workout , I think I can only have 3-4 days off before it affects my strength. Just had 300g oats with water will be posting diet and training again later tonight. My calories were low yesterday because I was only awake 12 hours.


how come you have so much in one sitting mate> surely you cant utilise all tham carbs in a short time?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> how come you have so much in one sitting mate> surely you cant utilise all tham carbs in a short time?


Ive always had a big first meal , just dont feel same if I dont I get really hungry. I think I can manage 1000cals , to much more and I feel slugish but with 1000ish I feel good.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Felt a little stronger today

Chin-ups no weight 12 reps

10 kg 12

20 kg 10

30 kg 6

20 kg 8

Seated close grip rows 80 kg 12

140 kg 12

180 kg 6

140 kg 8

Dumbbell curls 15 kg 12

25 kg 7

27.5 kg 6

20 kg 10

Preacher curls 30 kg 12

40 kg 9

40 kg 8

30 kg 10

lying hamstring curls 32 kg 12

53 kg 12

74 kg 10

88 kg 6

Standing hamstring curls 25 kg 8

25 kg 8

25 kg 6


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Can you explain the rusks please mate ?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Can you explain the rusks please mate ?


i just like them and they good to bulk with lots of calories


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> i just like them and they good to bulk with lots of calories


Fair enough mate, keen on them myself.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

DIET

300ml fresh orange

300g oats with water

PRO 33 CARB 203 FAT 24 CAL 1168

100g rusks

2 coffees

PRO 8 CARB 80 FAT 11 CAL 459

preworkout drink

PRO 35 CARBS 45 FAT 5 CAL 250

TRAINING

maxi carbs

pro peptide

PRO45 CARBS 106 FAT 3 CAL 638

stew

PRO 38 CARBS 53 FAT 17 CAL 527

200g oats with organic milk

PRO 29 CARBS 129 FAT 24 CAL 848

300ml organic milk

PRO 10 CARBS 13 FAT 12 CAL 206

TOTALS PRO 198 CARBS 629 FAT 96 CAL 4096

ran out of protein so total a bit low , then got talking to some1 and didnt realise time and missed a meal but not to bothered, should hit 5000 tomorrow


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Because of this thread I bought some Rusks to try (and my mates did p155 themselves I was buying "babyfood") - and they are delicious! EASY CARBS! Haha.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Haimer said:


> Because of this thread I bought some Rusks to try (and my mates did p155 themselves I was buying "babyfood") - and they are delicious! EASY CARBS! Haha.


lol I love em they just easy to have with a protein shake and thats a meal done if your in a rush


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

think am getting a cold , just as everthing was getting bk on track. unless it gets really bad am still gona go gym as I have missed enougth already.


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Must say because of you I'm addicted to these things, damn they are lush!!!!!

There's so many colds etc flying about at the moment, plenty of water & sleep should do the trick - I try and avoid those already "infected" haha.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Haimer said:


> Must say because of you I'm addicted to these things, damn they are lush!!!!!
> 
> There's so many colds etc flying about at the moment, plenty of water & sleep should do the trick - I try and avoid those already "infected" haha.


lol I noticed you been telling other people how good they are to lol,

Its not really bad cold its just more anoying cos ave just got bk to training hard and good diet


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Role on the 'summer' eh?!?!?! I am full of cold and can't shift it!!!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Role on the 'summer' eh?!?!?! I am full of cold and can't shift it!!!!


my apetite still there and dont feel to bad , just got blocked up nose and headache , I think am cursed soon as am ok something else wants to stop me


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

feeling a lot worse today deit wasnt to good yesterday as started feeling really ill at end of night so didnt eat out, Not posting diet todays as I hardly have any food in so wont be eating much, here is diet from yesterday.

500ml fresh orange

stew

PRO 40 CARB 91 FAT 17 CAL 697

200g oats

PRO 22 CARB 135 FAT 16 CAL 740

250ml fresh orange

2 rice cakes & peanut butter

PRO 11 CARB 42 FAT 25 CAL 425

150g pasta

100g chicken

250g mushroom tomato sauce

PRO 43 CARB 128 FAT 4 CAL 745

200g oats

PRO 22 CARB 135 FAT 16 CAL 740

TOTALS PRO 138 CARB 531 FAT 78 CAL 3347


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

That sucks mate. Hope you get better soon. I seem to be getting slightly better now but not 100%. Diet looks carb heavy lol wish I could get away with eating that many! You might benefit from having a few days off mate. I know you hate to but pointless training when you I'll. You won't get better as quick.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

just had my front window smashed things cant get worse


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

window borded up and my mum brought me soup bread biscuits and cake so not that bad ,am full up now and got loads left. Might aswell eat crap while am ill.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

WTF!?!?!? any idea who or why its been smashed mate???? Purposely or an accident?? Hope you sort it. Stop eating junk ya fat knacker! Lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> WTF!?!?!? any idea who or why its been smashed mate???? Purposely or an accident?? Hope you sort it. Stop eating junk ya fat knacker! Lol.


I have an idea cos I beat two lads up other week so prob to do with that, I need to eat crap its made me feel better, lol plus i got ill when i started eatting good again


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ya thug lol. What caused that? Hope it doesn't go too far, some fcuking idiots out there.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Ya thug lol. What caused that? Hope it doesn't go too far, some fcuking idiots out there.


they chucked snowball at me and were giving me sh*t , they ran off so they not to brave


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Still feeling bad so gona eat crap again and rest all day , will wait till am a little better to go gym


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> they chucked snowball at me and were giving me sh*t , they ran off so they not to brave


LOL, well in that case they deserved it.



jstarcarr said:


> Still feeling bad so gona eat crap again and rest all day , will wait till am a little better to go gym


Good decision. Hate training when ill, just makes you feel worse and the workout is usually sh1t anyway.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> LOL, well in that case they deserved it.
> 
> Good decision. Hate training when ill, just makes you feel worse and the workout is usually sh1t anyway.


I loose strength quick if I dont train, so will do 2 days this week no matter what.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Really? I always find if i have a week off i come back stronger and more 'energised' lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Its my joints and tendons that get weaker


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ah right ok, get ya. Well best get your lazy **** to the gym then eh?!?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

feeling a little better , not counting my chickens but hopefully be ok soon , and bk to gym and mass diet


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

woke up feeling crap but feeling better when had some food and a drink , will go gym tomorrow for a light workout and go shopping for healthy food seen as all I have in at min is junk,

After last 3 weeks am thinking of buying a bench and weights for when I cant go out or dont want to go out. I would get a commercial 1 though not 1 from argos that can only hold 16 stone weight including bodyweight and the weights lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Anyone on face book pm me your name and I will add you :thumb:


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

It may seem obvious but you taking any vit c mate? There's a load of flu stuff going round here and Im just making sure I sleep enough, drink enough water and take my 1.5g vit c daily!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Haimer said:


> It may seem obvious but you taking any vit c mate? There's a load of flu stuff going round here and Im just making sure I sleep enough, drink enough water and take my 1.5g vit c daily!


yer and was having fresh orange till it ran out , just ate 3 boxes of mince pies , feel alot better apart from cough and little sniffle,


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh yeah the old 'eat 3 boxes of mince pies to make you feel better'.....lol!

You decided on where 2011 is going to take you yet? Whether it's pl'ing, a year off or maybe competing?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Haimer said:


> Oh yeah the old 'eat 3 boxes of mince pies to make you feel better'.....lol!
> 
> You decided on where 2011 is going to take you yet? Whether it's pl'ing, a year off or maybe competing?


its good eatting rubbish plenty of calories , This is my plan for 2011 , make a training video for youtube in january, strongman in feb or marchish , then last qualifier for ukbff whenever that is.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Feeling alot better today not 100% but getting there, big food shop today and hopefully if time some protein powder and gym, diet today will still be bit slack but will be back on track tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Do you not add alot of fat in your off season with diet being very slack at times???

Glad your feeling better!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

nope just lucky I guess, never been fat Ive been really bloated and holding lots of water but never fat , always got a 6 pac.

Am warm all the time and if I eat alot get very hot so my body just burns of what I eat, I can evan eat crap just before I go bed.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

God i wish i was like that. when i have cut and have full abs, it only takes 4 weeks of eating alot, even very clean for it to completely dissappear but legs always stay lean and vascular, just hold it all around my mid section......


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

well am of to the gym soon am so glad am feeling better as not had much luck this past month with training , just as I was getting really strong to, well hopefully things are gona be looking up now.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> well am of to the gym soon am so glad am feeling better as not had much luck this past month with training , just as I was getting really strong to, well hopefully things are gona be looking up now.


What you training mate?? Whats your name by the way?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

chest and calfs, not gona go to heavy , prob just 1 heavy set to get a feel for it again dont wana make myself ill again. Am on my compound and isolation week of training normal reps so not two stressful.

Its James , but starting to use Jay. its got it on my pic


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok "Jay" lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

decline bench

60 kg 20

100kg 12

140kg 9

145kg 8

60kg 16

dumbbell press

25kg 20

40kg 10

50kg 8

machine press

40kg 12

80kg 12

80kg 10

40kg 12

incline flyes

20kg 12

25kg 10

30kg 9

reverse grip bench

60kg 10

60kg 9

40kg 12

40kg 10

1 leg standing calf raises

100kg 12

100kg 12

140kg 12

160kg 10


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Stocked up now with healthy food and got some supplements, Dorian yates formass (vanilla)and vyomax whey isolate (chocolate)


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Glad to hear you are feeling better mate. Decent workout too! How do you find reverse bench?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Haimer said:


> Glad to hear you are feeling better mate. Decent workout too! How do you find reverse bench?


I love it really good for top chest, you got to lower it to top of stomach in an arc though to really feel it and not go to heavy


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome workout mate. Strong as an ox!

I dont know how you can have the vyomax, i used to use this when i first started and hated it.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Awesome workout mate. Strong as an ox!
> 
> I dont know how you can have the vyomax, i used to use this when i first started and hated it.


Should be alot stronger soon when am fully recovered from this cold, I got the vyomax cos I wanted an isolate for mornings and thats the only 1 they sold , tastes ok to me had lots that are worse and its 87% pure.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

do you recon bothering with isolates and all that matters for the morning?

I pretty much just always use a whey and milk protein blend all the time morning post workout and pre bed if having one then


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Team1 said:


> do you recon bothering with isolates and all that matters for the morning?
> 
> I pretty much just always use a whey and milk protein blend all the time morning post workout and pre bed if having one then


I dont think it will make much diff but I do stay clear of milk in mornings, I always used to have normal whey mix and oats, but now am trying a pre breakfast meal of orange juice and whey isolate , then hour later oats and eggs .


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Going gym soon will be doing back and biceps, this is not what I normally do but as I've been ill had to make some changes.

Will be posting training and diet later aswell.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Chin-ups

no weight 20 warm-up

20kg 12

20kg 12

10kg 12

seated rows (iso lateral)

80kg 12 warm-up

120kg 12 warm-up

160kg 12

200kg 10 (dont hold any more weight)

seated cable rows (wide grip)

47kg 12 warm-up

67kg 12 warm-up

87kg 10

97kg 9

nautilus machine

20kg 12 warm-up

40kg 12

60kg 12

60kg 12 (with 10 sec negative on last rep)

dumbbell curls

15kg 12 warm-up

20kg 12

25kg 10

25kg 8

ez bar curls

30kg 12 warm-up

40kg 12

50kg 8

concentration curls

10kg 10

10kg 8

7.5kg 10


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Just had my first dorian yates formass , tasted good and mixed up easy , 50g protein 88 carbs 14 fat 680 cals almost no suger.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Yesterdays diet

500ml fresh orange

1.5 scoops whey isolate

pro 41 carb 54 fat 0 cal 409

200g oats

2 large eggs

pro 34 carb 120 fat 23 cal 892

superpump then training

4 scoops pro recover

pro 47 carb 97 fat 2 cal 594

2 bagels 100g aberdean angus beef

pro 47 carb 80 fat 6 cal 580

100g milk tray

pro 4 carb 63 fat 23 cal 485

formass weight gain

pro 50 carb 88 fat 14 cal 680

2 tesco finest cookies

mince pie

pro 13 carb 184 fat 48 cal 1190

300ml organic milk

1 scoop whey

pro 35 carb 15 fat 10 cal 304

totals pro 271 carbs 701 fat 126 cal 5134


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Yesterdays diet
> 
> 500ml fresh orange
> 
> ...


Awesome


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Awesome


I was gona eat full box , the two cookies and mince pie was bad they didnt have nutritional info on bag I had to get it of internet, not getting them again.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> I was gona eat full box , the two cookies and mince pie was bad they didnt have nutritional info on bag I had to get it of internet, not getting them again.


LOL, pretty obvious it wont have anything nutritional in haha.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> LOL, pretty obvious it wont have anything nutritional in haha.


lol yer but didnt think it would be so high in fat, did taste nice though. well of to the gym now doing calfs and hams and a little bit of shoulders.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

lying hamstring curls

25kg 20 warm-up

53kg 12

60kg 10

60kg 8

standing leg curls

15kg 12

15kg 12

15kg 10

10kg 12

leg extensions

40kg 12 warm-up

54kg 12

61kg 12

47kg 12 all slow reps with 5 sec static hold on last rep

dumbbell press standing

15kg 12 warm-up

25kg 12

30kg 12 didnt go heavy due to back

shoulder press

40kg 12 warm-up

80kg 12

120kg 12

120kg 12

seated calf raises

20kg 20 warm-up

40kg 12

40kg 12

40kg 12 really slow reps


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Keep checking in mate looking at your diet and gonna nick a few ideas for after christmas.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Keep checking in mate looking at your diet and gonna nick a few ideas for after christmas.


lol wath the carbs I eat loads of them , gona up cals soon as am 100% , christmas should help me lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Diet from yesterday , fell asleep before last meal so not to happy lol.

500ml fresh orange

1.5 scoops whey isolate

pro 41 carb 54 fat 0 cal 409

2 bagels with beef

coffee

pro 50 carb 84 fat 10 cal 680

3 large bananas

coffe pro 6 carb 97 fat 2 cal 463

formass

pro 50 car 88 fat 14 cal 680

1 large egg

1 bagel

pro 14 carb 40 fat 5 cal 300

400ml milk 5 weatabix

1 scoop whey

pro 47 carb 77 fat 16 cal 660

300ml milk + formass

pro 59 carb 102 fat 24 cal 872

Totals pro 267 carb 542 fat 71 cal 4064


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jay what do you think too 200 gr chicken breast with 100 gr boiled rice and a bit of BBQ sauce ?

Mixing the rice for pasta / jacket / boiled spuds ?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Jay what do you think too 200 gr chicken breast with 100 gr boiled rice and a bit of BBQ sauce ?
> 
> Mixing the rice for pasta / jacket / boiled spuds ?


sounds good that almost 50/50 protein carb ratio I think. I would stick to the rice/jacket/boiled spuds more than pasta, hows everything going ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> sounds good that almost 50/50 protein carb ratio I think. I would stick to the rice/jacket/boiled spuds more than pasta, hows everything going ?


Work slightly taken over my life at the mo so hardly trained....its back on tho within the next week..


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Work slightly taken over my life at the mo so hardly trained....its back on tho within the next week..


am just getting back into things after keep being ill, hopefully new year will bring some luck


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

not writing diet today as I have been out most the day and ate in cafe's and fast food places so not got a clue what Ive had nutritional wise. Gona have plenty of rest ready for training next week.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

The 500ml of fresh orange is not going well its too much and filling me up so gona cut down to 250 or back to a full breakfast


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

all that fresh orange juice seems liek an awful lot of simple sugar . Whats the reasoning behind that mate?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Team1 said:


> all that fresh orange juice seems liek an awful lot of simple sugar . Whats the reasoning behind that mate?


To stop catabolism , I think 500ml is too much and 250 will be enough


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> To stop catabolism , I think 500ml is too much and 250 will be enough


Catabolism? Isthat due to cortisol bing elevated in the mornings or for another reson.

Dont think i believe if eating plenty on a bulk, and taking gear...catabolism is an issue? Even when dieting on gear.......


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

cortisol is at its highest in morning and does slowly go down during the day , I have the orange and whey isolate because Ive not eaten for 10 - 11 hours so your body is starving and you need something fast to get to work straight away.

I do agree that when you on gear its not such a big problem


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

250ml fresh orange

1.5 scoops whey isolate

pro 40 carb 27 fat 0 cal 289

beanns on toast

pro 30 carb 100 fat 8 cal 648

coffee

1 large banana

pro 4 carb 35 fat 2 cal 221

200g chicken breast

bread

pro 58 carb 50 fat 12 cal 538

formass weight gain

pro 50 carb 88 fat 14 cal 680

4 sausages

beans 2

2 large eggs

toast

pro 70 carb 138 fat 40 cal 1288

formass weight gain

pro 50 carb 88 fat 14 cal 680

300ml milk

pro 10 carb 14 fat 10 cal 192

Totals pro 312 carb 540 fat 100 cal 4536


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

diet looks nice for yesterday, god i miss fry ups!!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You started up a profile on bodybuilding.com??


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> You started up a profile on bodybuilding.com??


yes and got banned after 10 mins, got 1 on mt ,iron mag and wana be big forums


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> yes and got banned after 10 mins, got 1 on mt ,iron mag and wana be big forums


why did you get banned??? I only saw your pic on there, i spend all day looking at all the recent progress pics of woman but come across yours, god im a perv on there lol, you seen how amazing all the woman look on it!?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

they didnt say but says banned for life , I put some pics up then started to fill my height and weight details in and it said I was banned , no didnt get chance to look properly , they got loads on iron mag , they keep repping me there loads its mad lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> they didnt say but says banned for life , I put some pics up then started to fill my height and weight details in and it said I was banned , no didnt get chance to look properly , they got loads on iron mag , they keep repping me there loads its mad lol


Link mate?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah just been on and was flicking through pics and some chick come up with her bits spread open and im at work, OOPS!! lol.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

jstarcarr said:


> I've almost come up to a full year of competing, done 7 shows in 11 months.
> 
> I kept saying ''this is my last show an I will bulk up for next year'' lol but kept putting it off , well I just did my last show on sunday and am not competing now till end of next year.
> 
> ...


cant believe i have only just found this! 7 comps 11months! thats hard core! i was planning on 3-4 next yr but with bab its down to 1-2 lol i was thinking that i was hard core with 3-4 lol!

Height 5ft 9

Weight 78kg comp 88kg normal

now this is why i say i lost lbm.... im sure you are in better nick all yr then i am as i like off season grub! lol but i come down from 101kg to 79kg! now tell me i didnt lose mass to make my class?

serious tho mate 7shows 11months really am impressed! really!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> cant believe i have only just found this! 7 comps 11months! thats hard core! i was planning on 3-4 next yr but with bab its down to 1-2 lol i was thinking that i was hard core with 3-4 lol!
> 
> Height 5ft 9
> 
> ...


You will of def lost muscle , I have when dieted . I know a guy who only loses 5-6kg and he comes in shreaded. 78 Is lowest Ive come in at and 85 highest I think around 82 is my best look but I was 91 when started dieting.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Training from wednesday chest and calfs (drop sets)

Decline bench

60kg war-up 12

140kg 8

100kg 10

60kg 12 really slow

140kg 6

100kg 6

60kg 10 really slow

120kg 5

100kg 7

60kg 10 slow reps

Seated machine press

80kg 8

60kg 8

40kg 8

80kg 6

60kg 6

40kg 6

70kg 8

60kg 7

40kg 7

Slight incline flyes

20kg 12

15kg 9

12.5kg 8

20kg 11

15kg 9

12.5kg 8

20kg 10

15kg 9

12.5kg 7

1leg satnding calf raises normal

100kg 10 warm up

100kg 20

140kg 10

100kg 14


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Todays training back (drop sets)

pull-ups

0 weight 20 reps warm-up

20kg12

15kg 7

10kg 6

0kg 8

15kg 8

10kg 6

0kg 4

10kg 10

5kg 8

0kg 4

Bent over rows

100kg 6

90kg 5

60kg 10

100kg 5

90kg4

60kg 9

60kg 20

close grip t-bar rows

60kg 12

40kg 12

20kg 12 warm-up

100kg 12

80kg 10

60kg 8

40kg 7

100kg 8

80kg 6

60kg 6

40kg 6

Nautilous machine

no.10 13

no.8 10

no.6 8

no.10 12

no.8 12

no.6 10

no.6 19


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

hey mate what was that bobdybuilding clothing site again?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wasn't wear2gym was it? Hope you have had a good Christmas Jay.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Team1 said:


> hey mate what was that bobdybuilding clothing site again?


The 1 I got the pants from , they dont sell them any more just crappy t-shirts now ,


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Wasn't wear2gym was it? Hope you have had a good Christmas Jay.


it was ok , bought myself a i pad , am 100% now so its get big time


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

no it was another site that Jay's mate runs or something. has hundreds of stuff on it


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Wonder what food you have smashed in over Xmas mate....haha!

Hope you've had a good one pal.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Team1 said:


> no it was another site that Jay's mate runs or something. has hundreds of stuff on it


http://www.xxxlgymwear.com

this might of been it but they dont sell baggies anymore, go on e bay I just got loads of stuff of there.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Haimer said:


> Wonder what food you have smashed in over Xmas mate....haha!
> 
> Hope you've had a good one pal.


only really ate bad stuff for last 3 days and got a bit left today, got loads of turkey so been having loads of turkey and stuffing buttys lol, tryed to evan all the bad food out with some protein shakes .

Just had box of biscuits and protein shake for breakfast


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

God you can put the food away. I havnt cheated once, just doesn't bother me really. Might go buy pack of chocolate hob nobs though! Yum! You have a good Christmas mate???


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> God you can put the food away. I havnt cheated once, just doesn't bother me really. Might go buy pack of chocolate hob nobs though! Yum! You have a good Christmas mate???


lol just been tesco got some large cooked chickens 70p each , am eating 1 now and having 1 for breakfast. Got loads of fresh chicken and lamb and turkey and beef . so diet will be good now , just got 1 choc orange to eat.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Training 27/12/10 chest heavy week (couldnt go to heavy due to no spotter)

Decline bench

60kg 12 warm-up

140kg 10

142.5kg 9

145kg 8

150kg 8

Flat dumbbell press

40kg 12 warm-up

55kg 10

60kg 8

65kg 3

Incline bench 60kg 12 warm-up

90kg 8

90kg 8

90kg 6


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

No more choc orange , just ate it , so all good food tomorrow (hopefully)


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Haha I still have so much naughty food left, but to be honest as long as I hit my meals for protein/carbs/fats a little bit of naughtiness isn't going to kill me!

Do you rate decline/inclinde bb bench ahead of flat? Watched a video yesterday with Dorian saying he doesn't rate flat bb bench at all and would much rather do low incline/decline.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

No dont like flat barbell bench never hardly do it , I normally do incline with dumbbells on a very slight incline, and I do reverse grip flat bench as this works top chest good to. Decline is great unless you already got a massive lower chest, Its good for me as I have big shoulders and it takes them out of focus and works my chest better.

Not got any really bad food now , was looking in all cupboards last night as I well wanted some choc or biscuits lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Training biceps and triceps (heavy compound)

Dumbbell curls

15kg 12 warm-up

25kg 10

30kg 9

35kg 6

36kg 6

38kg 5

Barbell curls

55kg 10

55kg 9

55kg 9

55kg 8 (highest weight bar goes up to)

Skull crushers

55kg 11

55kg 10

55kg 8 (highest weight bar goes up to)

Close grip bench

60kg 12 warm-up

100kg 9

110kg 9

125kg 3

110kg 4


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

Love the journal mate and the honesty with the chocolate addiction lol! 7 shows in 11 months is mad, no wonder your catching all illnesses etc your immune system must be shot to pieces bro!!

How is the BP now? I very much doubt it was salt causing it, no doubt it would be water from rebounding alot from all the shows. Get juicing some celery stalks, works a dream!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

jstarcarr said:


> You will of def lost muscle , I have when dieted . I know a guy who only loses 5-6kg and he comes in shreaded. 78 Is lowest Ive come in at and 85 highest I think around 82 is my best look but I was 91 when started dieting.


i think i should have been 82k at this comp in best nick but aim to be 83k at min for my next one hope to be shredded at a heavier weight tho all the injuries not helping tho.....



jstarcarr said:


> Training biceps and triceps (heavy compound)
> 
> Dumbbell curls
> 
> ...


love it! basic and gets the job done! you almost use as much volume as me lol 18sets on arms.... i think my last arm work out was 22sets lol! i do a little cgbp but have ether trouble with elbowes if grip too close or my ripped pec will re rip if grip too wide...... i love it for triceps tho.... and skull crushers are prob my all time fav tricep move but cant do them heavy due to an old left tricep rip.... maybe i should give up as falling apart lol i should play chess and follow your injury free and progress actually made journal! lol

so far like what i have read buddy but i need to read a lot of the early posts


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> i think i should have been 82k at this comp in best nick but aim to be 83k at min for my next one hope to be shredded at a heavier weight tho all the injuries not helping tho.....
> 
> love it! basic and gets the job done! you almost use as much volume as me lol 18sets on arms.... i think my last arm work out was 22sets lol! i do a little cgbp but have ether trouble with elbowes if grip too close or my ripped pec will re rip if grip too wide...... i love it for triceps tho.... and skull crushers are prob my all time fav tricep move but cant do them heavy due to an old left tricep rip.... maybe i should give up as falling apart lol i should play chess and follow your injury free and progress actually made journal! lol
> 
> so far like what i have read buddy but i need to read a lot of the early posts


Must be **** when injury holds you bk , Ive had couple of probs with my bk but thats from just using silly weights and not warming up.

Older bits of my journal are just full of me moaning being ill and that lol no good stuff, did start a cycle but come off due to keep getting ill. Am working up a really big cycle at the min just researching bits more


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Love the journal mate and the honesty with the chocolate addiction lol! 7 shows in 11 months is mad, no wonder your catching all illnesses etc your immune system must be shot to pieces bro!!
> 
> How is the BP now? I very much doubt it was salt causing it, no doubt it would be water from rebounding alot from all the shows. Get juicing some celery stalks, works a dream!


tren made my blood pressure high but salt didnt help either was on alot of salt, am 100% now and feeling good so progress all the way hopefully.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Diet 28/12/10

Vitasmart water

whey isolate

pro 39 carb 26 fat 0 cal 267

1 chicken

1 coffee

bread

pro 87 carb 24 fat 24 cal 555

formass

pro 50 carb 88 fat 14 cal 680

protein flapjack

maxi force drink

pro 15 carb 74 fat 26 cal 611

protein shake

pro 53 carb 50 fat 2 cal 439

curry

nann bread

pro 63 carb 138 fat 48 cal 1368

turkey stuffing butty

pro 41 carb 60 fat 3 cal 437

formass

pro 50 carb 88 fat 14 cal 680

protein shake

pro 26 carb 3 fat 0 cal 110

Totals pro 424 carb 551 fat 131 cal 5147


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

jstarcarr said:


> Must be **** when injury holds you bk , Ive had couple of probs with my bk but thats from just using silly weights and not warming up.
> 
> Older bits of my journal are just full of me moaning being ill and that lol no good stuff, did start a cycle but come off due to keep getting ill. A*m working up a really big cycle at the min just researching bits more*


whats the plan?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> whats the plan?


not 100% yet but it a 16 week cycle with high doses of gear igf-1 growth blast ghrp-6 and slin , Gona post it when its all worked out


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

2g test, 800mg tren, 500mg mast, 100mg dbol. plus all the non aas job done! lol 4g total high enough for ya?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> 2g test, 800mg tren, 500mg mast, 100mg dbol. plus all the non aas job done! lol 4g total high enough for ya?


I was thinking roughly the same but with some more orals :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fcuk me thats a lot of gear. My cycle I'm xoming off now was 900mg test, 400mg tren and 50mg d-boll for first four weeks. Am happy with gains. Diet looks good Jay I could never eat that much.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Fcuk me thats a lot of gear. My cycle I'm xoming off now was 900mg test, 400mg tren and 50mg d-boll for first four weeks. Am happy with gains. Diet looks good Jay I could never eat that much.


lol read my cycle after its gona be high just sat researching things now , my mate wants a mad mass and strength cycle so making it for him but I might join in 2 but lower doses slightly , gona call it the MONSTAR mass and strength cycle lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You have a name for your cycle ha ha ha. I might drop you a pm about my next cycle if thats ok mate. Contemplating whether to come off. Been blast cruising for 5 months so could do with some time off and get bloods done after a heavy pct.

Sorry for hijack. You training today?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> You have a name for your cycle ha ha ha. I might drop you a pm about my next cycle if thats ok mate. Contemplating whether to come off. Been blast cruising for 5 months so could do with some time off and get bloods done after a heavy pct.
> 
> Sorry for hijack. You training today?


you aint gona want to do this its gona be heavy on the orals, there is some logic behind most of it though.

Yer am training back and some calfs


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll drop you a pm mate.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> I'll drop you a pm mate.


ok mate , just posted my mad cycle


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Love the fact you have a name for your cycle mate!

Diets looking good, definitely packing the cals away. Do you do any form of cardio in the "off-season" or not?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

jstarcarr said:


> I was thinking roughly the same but with some more orals :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


well i have in the past ran 100mg oxy with 100mg dbol and the results were nothing short of amazing but my health deteriorated so fast i could only last 2wks i think lol but that is tasty cycle lol i have made gains so fast that i injure my self.

now i am natty as the ukbff frowns up on gear so i am now clean..........


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Haimer said:


> Love the fact you have a name for your cycle mate!
> 
> Diets looking good, definitely packing the cals away. Do you do any form of cardio in the "off-season" or not?


nope none at all , prob gona start a little in new year as am really unfit


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> well i have in the past ran 100mg oxy with 100mg dbol and the results were nothing short of amazing but my health deteriorated so fast i could only last 2wks i think lol but that is tasty cycle lol i have made gains so fast that i injure my self.
> 
> now i am natty as the ukbff frowns up on gear so i am now clean..........


I was thinking about doing that time ago, but ended up doing 150mg oxys , I dont seem to get many sides but who knows what damage they doing


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

diet from 29/12/10 missed last meal and a pro shake due to falling asleep

1.5 scoops whey isolate

1 tbl spn brown suger

pro 39 carb 12 fat 0 cal 212

120g butter roast turkey

2 bagels

pro 47 carb 81 fat 6 cal 560

formass

pro 50 carb 88 fat 14 cal 680

lamb curry

naan

pro 62 carb 114 fat 54 cal 1254

naan

formass

pro 64 carb 165 fat 26 cal 1150

Totals pro 262 carb 460 fat 100 cal 3856


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like you got everything in place for awesome progress... good luck mate


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Looks like you got everything in place for awesome progress... good luck mate


hopefully will stay injury free and not get ill , Thanks mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I know it doesn't work miracles but do you supplement vit c aswell as the orange juice. Don't know if it's coincidence but as soon as I stop taking the vit c if I run out, I get I'll.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> I know it doesn't work miracles but do you supplement vit c aswell as the orange juice. Don't know if it's coincidence but as soon as I stop taking the vit c if I run out, I get I'll.


yes normally have orange juice in mornings and 1000mg vit c throughout day , i think I got ill due to drop in calls i was on 6000 then cut out the crap and was on 4000


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh right ok mate wander why you keep getting ill? I'm the same though but think that's because I been on gear 5 month.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

training 30/12/10 compund exercises

deadlifts

60kg 12 warm-up

140kg 12 warm-up

180kg 8

200kg 7

180kg 6

chin-ups

20kg 12

20kg 10

20kg 6

t-bar rows (chest suported)

80kg 12 warm-up

100kg 10

120kg 7

80kg 10

80kg 10


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

jstarcarr said:


> yes normally have orange juice in mornings and 1000mg vit c throughout day , i think I got ill due to drop in calls i was on 6000 then cut out the crap and was on 4000


lol when i was on 6k plus, i was having things like milk in shakes and oj with every meal to get the count up lol i think at one point i was on near kg carbs a day! lol now more like 400g carbs maybe 500g at a push but fats are higher now i like a good 5k its a nice amount to consume not too tough and dnt have to force it but still enough to grow in most ppl


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

diet 30/12/10

1.5 scoops whey isolate

1 spn brown suger

pro 39 carb 12 fat 0 cal 212

2 bagels

topside beef 50g

pro 32 carb 80 fat 6 cal 490

formass

pro 50 carb 88 fat cal 680

1 bagel

beef 50g

pro 23 carb 40 fat 7 cal 280

maxi carbs

pro 0 carb 100 fat 0 cal 403

3 scoops formass

1 scoop whey isolate

pro 59 carb 59 fat 8 cal 565

burger

pro 34 carb 44 fat 20 cal 550

6 ferrero rocher

pro 6 carb 32 fat 32 cal 440

shreddies milk

pro 57 carb 225 fat 41 cal 1502

Totals pro 300 carb 680 fat 128 cal 5122


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

diet yesterday and today will be mostly bad stuff , didnt train yesterday either due to lack of sleep so will probably train twice on monday and do chest am and hamstrings and calfs pm


----------



## Big chris (Sep 10, 2009)

just read the whole journal mate, very good stuff, youve been through the grinder a bit mate, good luck to you 2011 dude.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Happy new year mate. Let's hope it's a productive one that's injury and ill free!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Big chris said:


> just read the whole journal mate, very good stuff, youve been through the grinder a bit mate, good luck to you 2011 dude.


Thanks mate , am gona try 100%to make this year a sucsess :thumb:


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Happy new year mate. Let's hope it's a productive one that's injury and ill free!!


Hope you had a good time with your family , am having a rest from diet for today and yesterday but back to it tomorrow .


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

What you end up doing last night pal?

Hope 2011 is a good year for you bro.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah I did thanks mate. Was brilliant. Really enjoyed it and don't want to come home tomorrow  . Diet is **** yesterday and today too. Eaten so much junk and no protein but trying today.

When you training next??


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Yeah I did thanks mate. Was brilliant. Really enjoyed it and don't want to come home tomorrow  . Diet is **** yesterday and today too. Eaten so much junk and no protein but trying today.
> 
> When you training next??


Same here just been eating cake and biscuits , am at my ex's having my tea , lamb carrots roast potatoes sprouts parsnips yum yum lol first proper meal


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ha ha same here. Just had roast dinner chicken, veg, potatoes. Lovely job. You training tomorrow? Ive gotta drive back from London. 4 - 5 hour drive.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Ha ha same here. Just had roast dinner chicken, veg, potatoes. Lovely job. You training tomorrow? Ive gotta drive back from London. 4 - 5 hour drive.


nah training on monday gona do two workouts though morning and afternoon, Just gona rest tomorrow , Atleast roads wont be busy tomorrow.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Really, two sessions in one day? How come. I don't think I could do that it would kill me especially with recovery.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Really, two sessions in one day? How come. I don't think I could do that it would kill me especially with recovery.


yer used to do it all the time so I could train each bodypart seperat , am only doing it on monday as I missed my training session on friday, I could have gone but was very tierd so didnt want to push it after just getting better as I was training legs and it was my heavy compound week to.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I would have just left it mate. Dying to get back in the gym. Not been going as regular lately but it's all steam ahead now, natty for three month  .


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> I would have just left it mate. Dying to get back in the gym. Not been going as regular lately but it's all steam ahead now, natty for three month  .


I need to do hams as they slightly smaller than quads, Ive been off gear now for couple of week and got 4-6 week left before I start my super course .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ah right ok mate my quads over power my hams aswel but they are catching up since adding in sldl to my legs routine. Its rubbish. I already miss the 'buzz' of being on cycle. Got 10 weeks to go ish.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Ah right ok mate my quads over power my hams aswel but they are catching up since adding in sldl to my legs routine. Its rubbish. I already miss the 'buzz' of being on cycle. Got 10 weeks to go ish.


Really I never feel like its doing my hams when I do them especially if I go heavy. Am not normally botherd about coming of but I still want to do that video so wont be at full strength but I said I would do it , gona do a short 1 though and save the better longer 1 for when Ive done my huge cycle.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Excellent. Can't wait. Well they hit my back aswell but hams have really progressed since adding them in. Just in services on way home. Not a bad drive so far.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Excellent. Can't wait. Well they hit my back aswell but hams have really progressed since adding them in. Just in services on way home. Not a bad drive so far.


I was thinking of trying them lighter and doing them stood on a box and lowering it past my toes. I ve just got up , still at my ex's going home soon bk to healthy food :cursing:


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

New years resalution is to stop drinking coffee , as from tomorrow. Cant wait to get bk in the gym on monday will be doing 2 workouts , morning chest afternoon hams an calfs.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Why stop drinking coffee mate?? Its good pre workout I thoight.

Just got back. Good time as only took just short of 4 hours. Better than the 6 on way there.


----------



## thermique (Sep 15, 2010)

INteresting point about the cortisol and sugary carbs/isolate as a pre brekky.

In light of this what are your thoughts on fasted AM cardio?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

thermique said:


> INteresting point about the cortisol and sugary carbs/isolate as a pre brekky.
> 
> In light of this what are your thoughts on fasted AM cardio?


I think fasted cardio can be ok as long as you aint overly muscular , cos if you were you bodys first choice of energy would defiantly be muscle. I cant really comment though as I dont do cardio , but if I were to do fasted cardio I would def have whey and very small amount of simple suger, or some bcaa and whey isolate before.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lol. Thus making it not fasted ya plonker haha. I don't think it makes a big difference as long as its steady cardio and nothing intense. I cant believe you keep abs all year eating what you do and doing no cardio.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

amino's are ok as minimal insulin spike.

the point of fasted is that your body is in or can be forced very easily in to a state of ketosys (sp) i dnt think it will rob that much pro from the muscle


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Lol. Thus making it not fasted ya plonker haha. I don't think it makes a big difference as long as its steady cardio and nothing intense. I cant believe you keep abs all year eating what you do and doing no cardio.


lmao oh yer , didnt think drinks counted

Cardio is for wimps , when I own a gym if people want to do cardio they can run round the car park


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ha ha ha. I like that. Didn't know you wanted to own your own gym. Would love to do that.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Ha ha ha. I like that. Didn't know you wanted to own your own gym. Would love to do that.


Yer me and my mate going to do it together , saving up now so hopefully in 2-3 years we will have enough. It would be good to have your own gym to train in .


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> I think fasted cardio can be ok as long as you aint overly muscular , *cos if you were you bodys first choice of energy would defiantly be muscle*. I cant really comment though as I dont do cardio , but if I were to do fasted cardio I would def have whey and very small amount of simple suger, or some bcaa and whey isolate before.


interesting what proof do you have of this? i did fasted cardio bar glut and bcaa althrough my prep and seemed to get on ok and can name several pro bb and coaches who recomend the same?

i would be interested to see were you read this as if its true i will change for my next prep.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

When i do fasted cardio i have half a shake as soon as i wake, go cardio, then have other half of shake as soon as finished, whilst meal is cooking

Many have a black coffee or something, but i found i just rattled on the caffeine hit and felt sick lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

hilly said:


> interesting what proof do you have of this? i did fasted cardio bar glut and bcaa althrough my prep and seemed to get on ok and can name several pro bb and coaches who recomend the same?
> 
> i would be interested to see were you read this as if its true i will change for my next prep.


 not sure where I read it but it was saying when your body gets to a certain point you are fighting it to keep the muscle as your body knows you have to much and will use it for energy ( not saying its true as everything you read aint but it sounds reasonable) bodys dont like change and want to stay the same

I do zero cardio so not 100% clued up on it


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

also I think it depends what type of cardio you do , if you did a 20 min walk I think that would be ok , but I know 100% if I did fasted cardio I would loose muscle . Everybody is different , I dont think there is a wrong and a right answer for doing it as it depends on your body.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I used to do fasted cardio 30 mins 6 days a week and made no difference to my body at all as when I stopped it completely i havnt added any fat as still as lean as I was so I see cardio a waste of time and energy now unless dieting.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Although there are obvious health benefits to it so I'll keep an eye on that.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I think you may have read something along the lines of when your bf gets to a very low level like sub 6% or something then ure body will start to look to muscle for energy however i find it very unlikey that this would happen in any other situation.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

hilly said:


> I think you may have read something along the lines of when your bf gets to a very low level like sub 6% or something then ure body will start to look to muscle for energy however i find it very unlikey that this would happen in any other situation.


Yes this sounds about right , am 8% and if I do cardio I loose muscle , I also think it depends if your on gear or not .


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Training 03/01/11 AM

Chest compound & isolation

Decline press

60kg 12 warm-up

100kg 12 warm-up

140kg 12

150kg 6

140kg 8

incline dumbbell press

27.5kg 12 warm-up

35kg 12 warm-up

44kg 12 (couldnt get heavyer weights up as arms were sore)

reverse grip bench press

40kg 12 warm-up

50kg 12

50kg 12

machine seated fly

50lbs 12 warm-up

75lbs 12

75lbs 10

50lbs 12


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Training 03/01/11 PM

hams & calfs

single leg hamstring curls

15kg 12 warm-up

20kg 12

20kg 10

lying leg curls

50lbs 12 warm-up

70lbs 12

110lbs 10

130lbs 10

150lbs 9

1 leg standing calf raises

80kg 20

80kg 20

80kg 20

standing calf raises

150kg 20

150kg 21

150kg 19


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome lifting as usual Jay. You must be fcuked training twice in one day. And be sore day after tomorrow no doubt.


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

where do you train mate?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Awesome lifting as usual Jay. You must be fcuked training twice in one day. And be sore day after tomorrow no doubt.


I feel ok had a good nights sleep night before , am a bit sore now especially hams , I wanted to do box deadlifts but was nothing to do it on.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Davo said:


> where do you train mate?


gym ll fix it , evolution , alz gym .


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Diet 03/01/11

formass weight gain

whey isolate

pro 76 carb 89 fat 14 cal 792

maxi carb drink

protein bar

flapjack

pro 32 carb 180 fat 29 cal 1080

pro shake

pro 53 carb 50 fat 1 cal 421

flapjack

pro 16 carb 60 fat 26 cal 515

pro shake

pro 29 carb 21 fat 3 cal 223

1 chicken

300ml orange%passionfruit juice

pro 82 carb 30 fat 21 cal 495

4 scrambled eggs

10g flora light

pro 28 carb 0 fat 24 cal 390

cheese ham bagel

pro 24 carb 40 fat 13 cal 385

pro shake

pro 38 carb 23 fat 3 cal 282

Totals pro 378 carb 493 fat 134 cal 4583


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Training back (compound & isolation)

chin-ups

0kg 12 warm-up

20kg 12

30kg 8

20kg 11

plate loaded pulldown

40kg 12 warm-up

80kg 12

80kg 12

60kg 12

single arm dumbbell rows

44kg 12 warm-up

55kg 9

65kg 7

nautilus machine

no.8 12

no.10 12

no.10 12

no.8 12


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Diet 04/01/11

300ml orange&passionfruit juice

200g oats

1 scoop whey isolate

pro 49 carb151 fat 16 cal 965

2 cheese ham bagels

400ml orange&passionfruit juice

pro 51 carb 88 fat 26 cal 958

maxi carb drink

protein bar

pro 16 carb 120 fat 3 cal 565

protein shake

pro 29 carb 21 fat 2 cal 223

semolina

pro 14 carb 53 fat 7 cal 334

1 chicken

2 tortilla wraps

lettuce mayo

pro90 carb 73 fat 38 cal 760

2 cheese ham bagels

pro 48 carb 80 fat 26 cal 770

2 scoop formass

1 scoop whey

pro 51 carb 45 fat 7 cal 452

Totals pro 348 carb 631 fat 125 cal 5027


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Just spotted this. 7 in comps in 11 months ffs and i've not even got up and done one!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

bigacb said:


> Just spotted this. 7 in comps in 11 months ffs and i've not even got up and done one!


Just do 1 they are really good I got addicted lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Training 05/01/11

dumbbell curls

15kg 12 warm-up

30kg 12

35kg 10

barbell curls

50kg 12 warm-up

70kg 10

60kg 10

dips

0kg 20 warm-up

40kg 12 warm-up

60kg 12

80kg 8 



 the video

rope pushdowns

30kg 20 warm-up

50kg 12

70kg 9

50kg 12

hammer curls

20kg 12

20kg 12

20kg 12

wrist curls

20kg 12

20kg 12

20kg 12


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

You always train with your top off pal? Haha those baggies are sweet mate.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Haimer said:


> You always train with your top off pal? Haha those baggies are sweet mate.


no lol , the dipping belt ripped my top last week so took it of for dips


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

jstarcarr said:


> Just do 1 they are really good I got addicted lol


This year i think just don't want to stand up on stage and look stringy next to shorter guys, i'm not exactly tall at 5ft9 but you know what i mean. I take it your from up Oldham way from training at Al'z. Trained there once a few years back it seems like a good set up from what i can remember.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

bigacb said:


> This year i think just don't want to stand up on stage and look stringy next to shorter guys, i'm not exactly tall at 5ft9 but you know what i mean. I take it your from up Oldham way from training at Al'z. Trained there once a few years back it seems like a good set up from what i can remember.


am about same height and Ive done quite well in different class's 2 , done open weight , classic and under 80kg ,

I live quite near oldham and yes its a good gym on 3 floors.

you should def give competing a go this year


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

jstarcarr said:


> am about same height and Ive done quite well in different class's 2 , done open weight , classic and under 80kg ,
> 
> I live quite near oldham and yes its a good gym on 3 floors.
> 
> you should def give competing a go this year


I'm not sure what class i should enter or maybe a first timers? I watched the NABBA first timers last year and the class was huge they couldn't fit everyone on stage! What would you suggest that are close by to Manchester?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Nac is good its at middleton. what weight are you and how lean


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

jstarcarr said:


> Nac is good its at middleton. what weight are you and how lean


Is that the one late on in the year November time? I'm currently sat at 15st3lb with ok condition (13ish% bf). Just started abit of a blast so hopefully will be sat over 16st in a couple of weeks. The thing is i don't want to lose too much muscle trying to cut to U80 but don't want to be stood on stage looking small next to someone that weighs 89kg.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

they have one at end of may aswell one is uk open and other british open , Ive done first timers and novice in it both open weight. if you did ukbff under 90 do intermediates as they are generally slightly taller, also you could do classic class at ukbff and you could weigh upto 82kg for your height


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

jstarcarr said:


> they have one at end of may aswell one is uk open and other british open , Ive done first timers and novice in it both open weight. if you did ukbff under 90 do intermediates as they are generally slightly taller, also you could do classic class at ukbff and you could weigh upto 82kg for your height


Cheers for the info bud. How've you done in your comps last year? Any pics? Have you decided if your going to do some mega dosage on supps yet?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

bigacb said:


> Cheers for the info bud. How've you done in your comps last year? Any pics? Have you decided if your going to do some mega dosage on supps yet?


top 3 in (4) top 4 in (2) top 6 in (1) with 21 in and a world champion . got pics on my profile and some videos on youtube,

have you not read my monstar cycle http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/122219-monstar-mass-strength-cycle.html


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Fcukin big doses them! I'm currently running 600mg test and 400mg deca haha maybe up it on the next...Personally i'd prob run the GH blast in part 2 of the cycle and use the GHRP-6 and CJC in part 3 purely because i think i'd struggle with putting that much weight on in such a short period of time, you could be looking at putting on 5kg+ just off the gh blast and with all the other med then blood pressure and health could be an issue. I suffered bad kidney pains when i did my blast only lasted 3 days on it and it was less than your planning then fell ill for a week whilst my body tried to adjust with the amount of water weight in such a short period of time. 1g of Tren is alot mate haha i'd be sweating my back out on half of that no matter how cold it is at the mo.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Also i doubt you'll need that much GHRP-6 and CJC if you've never used it before. The hunger for me was unbarable. I'd wake up and have the GHRP-6 on it's own then consume daft amounts of food like 8 slices of toast, 5 weetabix and whey mixed with a pint of milk and i'd still be hungry! It's crazy stuff and your appetite sound likes mine mate.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

bigacb said:


> Fcukin big doses them! I'm currently running 600mg test and 400mg deca haha maybe up it on the next...Personally i'd prob run the GH blast in part 2 of the cycle and use the GHRP-6 and CJC in part 3 purely because i think i'd struggle with putting that much weight on in such a short period of time, you could be looking at putting on 5kg+ just off the gh blast and with all the other med then blood pressure and health could be an issue. I suffered bad kidney pains when i did my blast only lasted 3 days on it and it was less than your planning then fell ill for a week whilst my body tried to adjust with the amount of water weight in such a short period of time. 1g of Tren is alot mate haha i'd be sweating my back out on half of that no matter how cold it is at the mo.


I will be using abit less than in that but still high. never done growth or peptides so looking forward to it, am worried about bp as it went high last time i used tren , gona get some bp medicine.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> what's your form like one the db curls? for biceps i only do 100% strict curls other wise i don't really feel it in the muscle, but considering doing some slightly looser form sets oing heavier to build strength as i'm only curling 20's (that's seated and holding peack contraction, no momentum)


its good till I go over 30kg then goes a bit slack and have to swing it abit

20 is good if your seated and doing strict form and holding it, I do mine standing , was videoing it other week and my leg goes funny as I push up to get the weight up lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> it's alright but i've barely progressed strength-wise on biceps since i started training, but my arms are several inches bigger so couldn't care lol.
> 
> so do you think it's worth doing a few sets of heavier looser form curls? i used to do hammer curls at about 35kg but form was loose and couldn't feel my biceps working at all


maybe try some to help with strength , but if your not that bothered about it then stick with what works and keep growing.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

jstarcarr said:


> I will be using abit less than in that but still high. never done growth or peptides so looking forward to it, am worried about bp as it went high last time i used tren , gona get some bp medicine.


So have you never used slin before? Mate if your doing a GH blast and never used GH before i'd prob lower the dose but that's just my opinion but you'll be amazed at the weight increase and the fullness and pump you'll get. With regards to the GHRP etc you'd prob get away with 100mcg 3 x per day.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

ruaidhri said:


> it's alright but i've barely progressed strength-wise on biceps since i started training, but my arms are several inches bigger so couldn't care lol.
> 
> so do you think it's worth doing a few sets of heavier looser form curls? i used to do hammer curls at about 35kg but form was loose and couldn't feel my biceps working at all


Try going heavy on your first exercise then move back to your normal method of training for the rest of your session. It's not all about the feeling you get from lifting it's about the bigger picture imo. Moving more weight from A to B will help in the long run and you should find your other lifts will improve.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

bigacb said:


> So have you never used slin before? Mate if your doing a GH blast and never used GH before i'd prob lower the dose but that's just my opinion but you'll be amazed at the weight increase and the fullness and pump you'll get. With regards to the GHRP etc you'd prob get away with 100mcg 3 x per day.


yes used slin loads of times , prob will lower gh 2, cant wait to try igf1 as my mate put on half a stone and was struggling to put weight on before that


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

jstarcarr said:


> they have one at end of may aswell one is uk open and other british open , Ive done first timers and novice in it both open weight. if you did ukbff *under 90 do intermediates* as they are generally slightly taller, also you could do classic class at ukbff and you could weigh upto 82kg for your height


this is the worst advice i have ever read..... you know im doing inter u90k and i am going to win regardless of who is up there! lol (aint you doing inter u90 lol)


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> this is the worst advice i have ever read..... you know im doing inter u90k and i am going to win regardless of who is up there! lol (aint you doing inter u90 lol)


yep lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

jstarcarr said:


> yes used slin loads of times , prob will lower gh 2, cant wait to try igf1 as my mate put on half a stone and was struggling to put weight on before that


ok my opinion on the peps

ghrp6 is good for hunger only if you want gains you will be let down

cjc is good and i like it, with a ghrp its pretty good but id rather run gh

igf really dnt get ya hopes up for massive gains its worth using but as in gh the gains are mod to say the least

gh only used a few times but rate it.....

gh with slin....... BOOOOOM! thats it


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

jstarcarr said:


> yep lol


ok ill just say sorry for beating you now..... lol messing with ya buddy i am one as i have started to crazy in all arias this wk..... yep!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> ok ill just say sorry for beating you now..... lol messing with ya buddy i am one as i have started to crazy in all arias this wk..... yep!


lol do the brits


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Jim your a short **** aren't ya?

Have you ever used long acting slin? Personally i've never used short acting so i may throw this in at some point. What would you say are the notable differences (gains wise) between the two?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

naaaa not this yr i think if i even qualify ill turn down the invitation as i want to come back and do inters again in 2012 and win the whole shabang!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

bigacb said:


> Jim your a short **** aren't ya?
> 
> Have you ever used long acting slin? Personally i've never used short acting so i may throw this in at some point. What would you say are the notable differences (gains wise) between the two?


ive only used fast acting morning and at my workout. used metformin but started falling asleep alot. Gona try the metformin again next week see how it goes


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

bigacb said:


> Jim your a short **** aren't ya?
> 
> Have you ever used long acting slin? Personally i've never used short acting so i may throw this in at some point. What would you say are the notable differences (gains wise) between the two?


yep im tiny lol 5.5-5.6 i think lol

never used long acting long enough to note a real diff....... but out of the 2 fast is better

pro's to lantis

anabolic all day

can consume good fats with it

no spike so unless dose is high no hypo

cons

not as effective imo

no control over it once its in its in all day (imagine taking it then developing a stomach bug during the day and not being able to keep food down)

causes hypo's during training (i know i said no hypo but in general there isnt just when training)

novo pro's

controllable

effective

cons

spikes (depends how ya look at it not deffo a bad thing)

cant have fats

more likely to cause a hypo (due to spike)

this is all just imo

what i have found good in the past is 20iu lantus 10 iu novo in a.m then 10iu novo pw and a nother 10iu ppw

you dnt need my dosing but a single dose of lant and multiple doses of nov are good.... only thing is water retention is a [email protected] and you need lots of carbs in diet

this is all hypothetical i am in fact a natty guy


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

jstarcarr said:


> ive only used fast acting morning and at my workout. used metformin but started falling asleep alot. Gona try the metformin again next week see how it goes


So how does metformin work?


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> yep im tiny lol 5.5-5.6 i think lol
> 
> never used long acting long enough to note a real diff....... but out of the 2 fast is better
> 
> ...


That's thing with Novo i'd be worried about the hypo and making sure that my diet is bang on and tbh the majority of the time it isn't i just eat and make sure i get enough cals and protein inside. This is something i need to change but as you'll find out jimbo with the littlen on the way alot of time is taken from your day especially when you have to work aswell!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

:sad::sad::sad::sadiet 05/01/11

200ml orange & passionfruit juice

1 scoop whey isolate

pro 27 carb 21 fat 0 cal 206

2 cheese ham bagels

pro 48 carb 80 fat 26 cal 770

pro shake

maxi carb drink

pro 29 carb 121 fat 2 cal 626

pro shake

pro 29 carb 21 fat 2 cal 223

2 double cheese burgers

sugar donut

pro 59 carb 81 fat 60 cal 1085

vyo gain shake (got lazy)

bagel

pro 48 carb 68 fat 7 cal 522

vyo gain shake (got really lazy)

bagel

pro 48 carb 68 fat 7 cal 522

vyo gain shake

pro 40 carb 26 fat 5 cal 312

vyo gain shake (omg am so lazy)

pro 40 carb 26 fat 5 cal 312

Totals pro 328 carb 482 fat 109 cal 4266


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

bigacb said:


> So how does metformin work?


it increases your bodys sensitivity to insulin , am gona do 500mg am and workout see how it goes


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

jstarcarr said:


> it increases your bodys sensitivity to insulin , am gona do 500mg am and workout see how it goes


So in theory you wouldn't need to use as much or the same amount you are using should work better if used with metformin? Sorry for the q's bud just never really researched it but it may be worth a thought.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

bigacb said:


> So in theory you wouldn't need to use as much or the same amount you are using should work better if used with metformin? Sorry for the q's bud just never really researched it but it may be worth a thought.


sorry didnt put it right , it increases sensitivity to your own natural insulin


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

jstarcarr said:


> :sad::sad::sad::sadiet 05/01/11
> 
> 200ml orange & passionfruit juice
> 
> ...


lol at all the shakes

i am only having 5-6 meals atm as its all i can take lol usually i have 2-3 shakes and 3 meals but in the 5-6 meals i must consume 5-6k lol you look nice and lean in dips vid (tbh it gave me a semie)

i feel as if im getting fat but its hard to tell under all the water and hair on my gut what is fat gain..... i think i just have a gut full of grub all the time as i eat big meals or have 1k plus in a shake so gut is always distended and as covered in water it looks like a big old gut..... it got like this last time i was on such a large cal diet but after a wk or 2 diet i had lost the bloat and the water and realised i was pretty lean still (had full abs in under 2wks)

how off season do you let your self look before you rain it in and do you think the real gains can be made if you dnt add a ton of water and a little fat?

imo i have always made better gains when i just go crazy and eat for England


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol at all the shakes
> 
> i am only having 5-6 meals atm as its all i can take lol usually i have 2-3 shakes and 3 meals but in the 5-6 meals i must consume 5-6k lol you look nice and lean in dips vid (tbh it gave me a semie)
> 
> ...


I cant get fat lol thats the fattest ive been in that vid, Ive been bloated but never fat , when I get on my next cycle will be having 6k a day so plenty of fat will be in there and you need plenty of water to digest carbs ,

got really lazy today dont normally have that many shakes.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol every thing was a shake or had cheese in it lol bagels and burgers lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol every thing was a shake or had cheese in it lol bagels and burgers lol


couldnt be bothered today gona cook some real food tomorrow,


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol i can get good and fat this me well off season just before i ripped my pec so not long before i diet for comp










believe it or not in this one im holding in the gut lol










lol now this is off season face!










lol thats what i can get like and worse then that if im not careful lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

to be fair they are the worst pics i have of me at the time but still you can see why i worry a little lol


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Who gives a fcuk what you look like off season it's on the stage that matters (and maybe holiday snaps). Aslong as you don't go OTT then its fine to have a big fat melon on your shoulders


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

JIM those pics aint even bad to be fair mate obv a lot of water due to half the pharmacy stocks u were taking in weekly 

Oh im doing inter u90 as well so if i can improve might just see u boys up their


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good video Jay, your a strong fcuker aint you! Training with your shirt off though, poser!! lol.

Are you three doing the actual same comp then?? That would be good to see!!

Jim, those pics aint that bad really, just your face looks alot chubbier than now lol.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

big_jim_87 said:


> naaaa not this yr i think if i even qualify ill turn down the invitation as i want to come back and do inters again in 2012 and win the whole shabang!


Jim if you qualify and get an invite, even if you turn it down you cant do inters again mate


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> to be fair they are the worst pics i have of me at the time but still you can see why i worry a little lol


youn dont look to bad most that looks like water , you look very big though:thumb:


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

hilly said:


> JIM those pics aint even bad to be fair mate obv a lot of water due to half the pharmacy stocks u were taking in weekly
> 
> Oh im doing inter u90 as well so if i can improve might just see u boys up their


would be good to compete against some people from here 



kieren1234 said:


> Good video Jay, your a strong fcuker aint you! Training with your shirt off though, poser!! lol.
> 
> Are you three doing the actual same comp then?? That would be good to see!!
> 
> Jim, those pics aint that bad really, just your face looks alot chubbier than now lol.


my shirt ripped the week before on the dip belt lol:whistling:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> my shirt ripped the week before on the dip belt lol:whistling:


Ohhh..............rigghtttt.............course it did lol.

Looking good anyway and very lean.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Ohhh..............rigghtttt.............course it did lol.
> 
> Looking good anyway and very lean.


it actually did and it was a new vest 2


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok mate lol. Any training today mate??


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Jim if you qualify and get an invite, even if you turn it down you cant do inters again mate


really? thats shyt! just say you do inters have what it takes to win at brits (not saying this is me) then are sick or what ever and cant make the brits then you have lost out on the one chance you have as an inter? i dnt fancy doing the mr.u90 ant time soon lol some of them cnuts at my hight are huge and not a long way off the running for a pro card! bolox to that!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Training 06/01/11 compound & isolation

dumbbell shrugs

55kg 12 warm-up

75kg 8

75kg 8 (couldnt go heavyer due to grip)

upright rows

50kg 12

60kg 10

70kg 10

incline dumbbell press

32.5kg 12 warm-up

44kg 12

50kg 12

lateral raises

15kg 12 warm-up

25kg 12

30kg 11

machine press

40kg 12 warm-up

60kg 12

80kg 12


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Diet 06/01/11

1 scoop whey isolate

bagel & egg

orange & passionfruit juice

pro 41 carb 61 fat 5 cal 506

orange & passionfruit juice

100g oats

whey shake

pro 33 carb 86 fat 8 cal 543

turkey mayo wrap

pro 28 carb 33 fat 7 cal 322

vyogain shake

pro 40 carb 26 fat 5 cal 312

weight gain

pro 65 carb 104 fat 10 cal 772

curry

naan

pro 37 carb 83 fat 21 cal 685

3 eggs

pro shake

pro 58 carb 26 fat 14 cal 582

Totals pro 302 carb 419 fat 70 cal 3722


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good session mate. Cals a little low for you today ??


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Good session mate. Cals a little low for you today ??


Yes they were , I got up to early so was tired all day and dont eat as much then. should be ok today.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ah right ok. I have zero idea of the ammount of cals im eating. I should work it out really!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Ah right ok. I have zero idea of the ammount of cals im eating. I should work it out really!


most the time it will be alot less than you think unless you eat loads of junk. It is boring writing it all down but it is useful. Yesterday I would of said I had alot but really I just had enough for maintenance.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah i suspect im not eating enough!

My days diet when training is (sorry for cluttering your journal)

80g oats, 60g whey

70g oats, 60g whey

250g mince, 250g pots, veg

70g oats, 60g whey

250g mince, 250g pots, veg

Intra workout - 50g dextrose

PWO - 60g whey, 50g dextrose

PPWO - 250g mince, 70g cornflakes/weetabix

60g whey, 70g oats

Doesnt look alot does it but i have added olive oil to all solid meals, and pb with shakes.

I really struggle to eat this ammount of food and doubt i could eat anymore, shakes maybe but solid food i just gip whilst im eating it!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

think am gona start having more oats but in smaller amounts, I stopped having coffee and my appetite is alot better now.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds good. I always find having an apple with my solid meals makes me more hungry, no idea why but it definitely does. Strange.....


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Training legs 07/01/11 compound & isolation

Seated leg press

180kg 12 warm-up

300kg 11

380kg 8

420kg 13 (was being filmed so think this helped grt more reps)

450kg 10

stiff leg deadlifts on a box

60kg 12

60kg 12

60kg 12

leg extensoins

70lbs 12 warm-up

130lbs 12

240lbs 11 (full stack)

lying leg curls

90lbs 12 warm-up

150lbs 11

205lbs 6 (full stack)


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Diet 07/01/11

orange & passionfruit juice

vyo gain shake

pro 41 carb 46 fat 5 cal 406

curry & naan bread

pro 23 carb 106 fat 12 cal 630

3 bananas

whey isolate

pro 29 carb 70 fat 1 cal 412

pro flapjack

maxi carb drink

pro 16 carb 160 fat 26 cal 918

chicken wrap

cheese omelette

2 bananas

pro 52 carb 83 fat 24 cal 866

vyo gain & oats

pro 51 carb 86 fat 13 cal 670

vyo gain shake

pro 40 carb 26 fat 5 cal 312

Totals pro 252 carb 577 fat 86 cal 4214


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Diet looks better and good lifting on legs. Amazes me how many carbs you can get away with eating though. Looking at your diet I think I need to start mixing mine up as I just eat exactly the same all the time and so boring.


----------



## Big chris (Sep 10, 2009)

Still readin good stuff.


----------



## ajb316 (Jun 16, 2010)

I too can't believe how lean you are on 500g carbs & no cardio. I need to do daily cardio when taking in that amount of carbs otherwise I get fat!


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

It comes down to how fast your metabolism is and also how much above your natural weight you are imo amongst other things (supps etc). I would be naturally about 10 and a half stone naturally but i'm currently sat at 15 and a half. I consume approx 6000cals a day and well over 500g carbs a day and alot of fat but i never seem to go over about 13%. The bigger you get the more cals you can consume and the less fat you will put on i've found. I think by looking at J's physique he's the same...he look's like he has small joints which would suggest his natural weight is similar to what mine would be. Enough talking sh!t from me!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

It makes sense mate. I reckon I am probably about 10 something naturally but 13 now. And put on fat fairly easy if I go overboard on carbs.


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

How the hell can you eat a curry for meal 2? That must be at like 11am or early morning? LOL.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Haimer said:


> How the hell can you eat a curry for meal 2? That must be at like 11am or early morning? LOL.


Well he doesn't work so maybe a lie in haha i've done it before. The other day my breakfast consisted of a pizza and shake...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah that's another factor he has more time to cook all meals fresh which I would eat alot easier than heated up food.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> It makes sense mate. I reckon I am probably about 10 something naturally but 13 now. And put on fat fairly easy if I go overboard on carbs.


Yeh everyone's different mate. I know if i cut the fat down and eat clean my bf% will drop below 10% and that's with the carbs still over 500g i just love eating sh!t tbh and i'm quite lazy with my diet. Aslong as i get the cals and protein in i'm not bothered in the winter.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

I thought 500g of carbs was low , would be starving to death if had less than that. Been eating junk today along with some ok stuff will be doing same tomorrow then back to stricter diet monday.

I like curry , that meal I had in morning was just some left over from another night.

Got a proper camcorder today so will help with making my video, was filming on a normal camera before.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

jstarcarr said:


> I thought 500g of carbs was low , would be starving to death if had less than that. Been eating junk today along with some ok stuff will be doing same tomorrow then back to stricter diet monday.
> 
> I like curry , that meal I had in morning was just some left over from another night.
> 
> Got a proper camcorder today so will help with making my video, was filming on a normal camera before.


Mate i'm the same i love eating and let be honest carbs make the meal!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Carbs are the best part of a meal I just wish my appetite was better. What training will you be recording Jay? Some deads, db press on shoulders and chest would be good.

I have ha enough of clean food so think I'll eat sh1t all day today.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Carbs are the best part of a meal I just wish my appetite was better. What training will you be recording Jay? Some deads, db press on shoulders and chest would be good.
> 
> I have ha enough of clean food so think I'll eat sh1t all day today.


I did chest db press , side laterals, seated leg press, bicep curls , leg extensions , lying leg curls last week . Its drop set week this week so not sure what am gona record.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

will be starting metformin tomorrow at 500mg am and 500mg post workout


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

jstarcarr said:


> Diet 07/01/11
> 
> orange & passionfruit juice
> 
> ...





jstarcarr said:


> will be starting metformin tomorrow at 500mg am and 500mg post workout


 lol

1st thought you were eating more grub?

2nd you do know the ukbff frowns upon use of drugs of any type? lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> get the hang of straps and record some real exercises like deadlifts! bet if you practice them you'll have a sh1thot dead in no time


yea real work out with deads! lol

imo deads are the be all and end all of a back work out.... i do drop them from time to time so i get a shock value when i go back to them but they are the best move for all over back development

just ask me, con, jw....... 3 awsome backs if i do say so my self and all are built on deads!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> get the hang of straps and record some real exercises like deadlifts! bet if you practice them you'll have a sh1thot dead in no time


tried to use with shrugs couldnt use them felt better without


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol
> 
> 1st thought you were eating more grub?
> 
> 2nd you do know the ukbff frowns upon use of drugs of any type? lol


am of my gear now seen as its frowned upon so dont need as many cals now , will up to 6000 when bk on gear , er I mean that there cell tech


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> get the hang of straps and record some real exercises like deadlifts! bet if you practice them you'll have a sh1thot dead in no time


think I could only do 180 while of the gear


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> i would have though jstarr would have been eating a bit more too but then everyone's metabolisms are different speeds and he might be a shortar5e like you
> 
> i love deads and they're obviously great for traps and erectors, jim do you find they work lats much? i mean for all i know they could have contributed to my lat development but i never feel deads in my lats at all, just upper and lower back. used to have real sh1t lats and they only improved when i did slow really strict reps on cable rows and pulldowns and really focused on the mind muscle connection


am 5 8 maybe 5 9 on a good day


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> yea real work out with deads! lol
> 
> imo deads are the be all and end all of a back work out.... i do drop them from time to time so i get a shock value when i go back to them but they are the best move for all over back development
> 
> just ask *me*, con, jw....... 3 awsome backs if i do say so my self and all are built on deads!


lol including urself in that league


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> i would have though jstarr would have been eating a bit more too but then everyone's metabolisms are different speeds and he might be a shortar5e like you
> 
> i love deads and they're obviously great for traps and erectors, jim do you find they work lats much? i mean for all i know they could have contributed to my lat development but i never feel deads in my lats at all, just upper and lower back. used to have real sh1t lats and they only improved when i did slow really strict reps on cable rows and pulldowns and really focused on the mind muscle connection


deads will work every thing including lats, they will focus on the run from hams, gluts, erectors, rhomboids and traps but still hit the rear delts and lats pretty hard...... try taking a wider grip (will have to lighten weight though). or do chins 1st then deads and you will see they deff hit the lats



jstarcarr said:


> am of my gear now seen as its frowned upon so dont need as many cals now , will up to 6000 when bk on gear , er I mean that there cell tech


fair play i didnt mean total cals more solid food to shakes ratio?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

XJPX said:


> lol including urself in that league


not strength but remember a little wile ago i had a av and every one thought i had robbed a con lat spread pic..... so yea lol i do! suk my balls!

keep it up and one day ill ad your name on that list lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> oh yeah forgot you'd been off for a while but that means you're benching almost as much as you dead lol.
> 
> bet you can't wait for your crazy cycle!


I did 200 last week and 220 on gear , rek I could do more if I could use them lifting straps , gona get some heavy duty lifting hooks.

Cant wait to get on it an lift some real weights


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> fair play i didnt mean total cals more solid food to shakes ratio?


no weight gain left so on more solid food now , just doing a big curry and 2 naans now lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol get it in ya!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Training 12/01/11 chest high reps

dumbbell press

27.5kg 12 warm-up

35kg 12 warm-up

44kg 20

44kg 14

seated press

40kg 20 warm-up

80kg 20

120kg 20

80kg 20

40kg 20 (no rest with drop from 80)

fly machine

87.5lbs 12

125lbs 12

150lbs 14

75lbs 16

cable fly low pully

10kg 20

10kg 20 10kg 20

cable fly

20kg 30

20kg 26

20kg 21

Had some family probs this last week , everything ok but messed training up a bit. Watched a program about gear and its put me of a bit lol.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Just Catching up Jay you crazy mothertrucker :lol:

God journal to follow keep it up

Seen the Dips Video. Big weight to handle. Pretty good half reps that was :lol:


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Triceps & calfs

close grip bench

60kg 12 warm-up

100kg 14

100kg 13

60kg 30

60kg 21

cable pushdowns

30kg 20 warm-up

50kg 24

50kg 22

overhead raises

40kg 21

40kg 20

40kg 17

standing calf raises

full stack 150kg i think

50

43

37

22


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Training biceps and back

barbell curls

20kg 20 warm-up

20kg 30

40kg 16

20kg 14 (drop set)

Dumbbell curls

15kg 20 warm-up

15kg 22

30kg 16

30kg 12

15kg 17 (drop set)

10kg 9 (drop set)

chin-ups 0 weight

20

20

17

14

seated rows

40kg 20 warm-up

80kg 14

120kg 14

160kg 10

120kg 7 (drop set)

80kg 9 (drop set)

40kg 10 (drop set)

close grip bent over rows

60kg 20

60kg 14

60kg 12

60kg 7 (drop set)

nautilus pullovers

20kg 12

20kg 12

20kg 12

machine reverse flyes

30kg 16

35kg 14

35kg 10

30kg 10


----------



## Big chris (Sep 10, 2009)

Not kissin youre **** here Jay but awesome video, really gud, what editing software do u use. Liked the incline dumbell bit a lot, peoeple in the gym jus watchin haha.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Big chris said:


> Not kissin youre **** here Jay but awesome video, really gud, what editing software do u use. Liked the incline dumbell bit a lot, peoeple in the gym jus watchin haha.


I bought an expensive one that the bbc use but was pretty complicated, then found out I had windows movie maker so just used that its well easy to do.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

went out on saturday for my birthday which is tomorrow got really drunk and didnt get in till 7, also broke my new years resolution of not drinking coffee. Having a rest day today then back to gym tomorrow.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> went out on saturday for my birthday which is tomorrow got really drunk and didnt get in till 7, also broke my new years resolution of not drinking coffee. Having a rest day today then back to gym tomorrow.


Happy birthday for tomorrow mate!

New years resolution not drinking coffee lol! Its not that bad surely.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Happy birthday for tomorrow mate!
> 
> New years resolution not drinking coffee lol! Its not that bad surely.


Thanks mate , it is for me I drink way to much of it about 10 cups a day and if my ex is round its more than that she drinks loads 1 after the other


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Thanks mate , it is for me I drink way to much of it about 10 cups a day and if my ex is round its more than that she drinks loads 1 after the other


I nev er drink it but did when i cut last on black coffees for energy.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Just ordered some unflavoured whey and some creatine and maltodextrin from bulk powders.com , gona make some weight gain and pwo shakes, gona get some flavourings as well see if I can make out that tastes good lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Just ordered some unflavoured whey and some creatine and maltodextrin from bulk powders.com , gona make some weight gain and pwo shakes, gona get some flavourings as well see if I can make out that tastes good lol


I use unflavoured protein and dont bother with flavourings, i drink them for a purpose not for taste. I have dextrose PWO with whey and 10g creatine, and 10g glutamine.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> I use unflavoured protein and dont bother with flavourings, i drink them for a purpose not for taste. I have dextrose PWO with whey and 10g creatine, and 10g glutamine.


I normally have unflavoured but fancy a change , gona use honey or suger in my pwo shakes


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

MMMMMMMM Honey, never thought of that. How would this compare to dextrose?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> MMMMMMMM Honey, never thought of that. How would this compare to dextrose?


dextrose is better stick with that, I aint got any so gona make do prob mix honey and suger together for fast and slower release carbs


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> dextrose is better stick with that, I aint got any so gona make do prob mix honey and suger together for fast and slower release carbs


Ah right ok. And what about creatine i have no idea why im having this Post workout instead of pre workout?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Ah right ok. And what about creatine i have no idea why im having this Post workout instead of pre workout?


insulin helps creatine into the muscles so if you just had dextrose your insulin levels will be high so good time for creatine, people say take before workout as it will help you train longer but creatine is stored in the muscles ready for when needed so you could take it in the morning after hi gi carbs and you should get same effects, am gona do am and pwo

so taking pre wo wouldnt be best as you wouldnt utilise as mush as taken with hi gi carbs at other times of day.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Perfect, i am going to do it AM and post workout then, makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

vote on my poll please

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/124087-pics-video-section.html


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Its my birthday today am 28 starting to feel really old , need to get my self in gear and start making progress and fast


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Happy birthday mate i was 26 on Saturday and that felt old but you've made me feel better


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

bigacb said:


> Happy birthday mate i was 26 on Saturday and that felt old but you've made me feel better


lol cheers , I think am gona cry when I get to 30,


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Workout today was rubbish gym was packed couldnt move took 2 hours to do about 20 sets , did chest and calfs heavy compund.

chest press

decline dumbbells

decline press

close grip bench

standing calf raises

seated calf raises


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

happy bday to both u boys


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

new video using left over footage from 1st vid


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

been up all night now and gona stay up till 7 or 8 tonight, just popped a t5 2 keep me up lol

fcuk I need to get to the gym am buzzing lmao


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> been up all night now and gona stay up till 7 or 8 tonight, just popped a t5 2 keep me up lol
> 
> fcuk I need to get to the gym am buzzing lmao


Why are you staying up all night and day???

HAHA, Run to the gym then!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

couldnt sleep lol, but didnt want to go bed now cos would be back awake at night , been offered to go at 12 and at 6 tonight lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lol, you must be knackered, mind you thats not possible with T5 haha.

What you training?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Lol, you must be knackered, mind you thats not possible with T5 haha.
> 
> What you training?


not sure yet nothing to serious, just bit of traps bi's and forearms little things , only took t5 a hour ago just kicking in now


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh right ok. I need to start working forearms and abs, never train them and they suck!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Oh right ok. I need to start working forearms and abs, never train them and they suck!


not trained abs for months , only do them comp time lol.

Starting cardio 10 mins a day 5 times a week in a week or 2 lol should be fun *not*


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

10 minutes hahaha, whats the point lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> 10 minutes hahaha, whats the point lol.


10 mins hardcore , to keep heart healthy an bp down


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> 10 mins hardcore , to keep heart healthy an bp down


ah right ok mate, why not just get on the nest every morning for 10 mins


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

did you get to the work mate? any good?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Last night did bicep workout

Barbell curls

30kg 12 warm-up

60kg 10

70kg 8

70kg 6

dumbbell curls

25lbs 12 warm-up

50lbs 9

60lbs 7

cable curls

80lbs 10

100lbs 10

120lbs 8

140lbs 7

hammer curls

50lbs 10

50lbs 10

50lbs 10

50lbs 9


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Strong fcuker. 70kg curls is good! Did you actually get some sleep last night?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Strong fcuker. 70kg curls is good! Did you actually get some sleep last night?


starting my cycle soon so should be getting more then lots more.

Yes was asleep at half 10 and woke up at 11 today feeling mint ,


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

yesterday trained back & hams

machine pulldowns

200lbs 12 warm-up

260lbs 11

305lbs 9

305lbs 7

plate loaded pulldowns (really slow reps)

40kg 12

60kg 10

60kg 9

60kg 8

close grip seated rows

not sure on weight but did 4 sets with last 2 heavy

seated leg extensions

not sure on weight but did 4 sets with last 2 heavy

standing single leg curls

25kg 12 warm-up

30kg 9

30kg 7

lying leg curls

50lbs 12 warm-up

90lbs 10 (slow)

110lbs 8 (slow)

90lbs 8 (slow)


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

just got my new supplements


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Training chest and calfs (felt really weak)

decline press

60kg 12 warm-up

100kg 12

120kg 12

120kg 12

db press

35kg 12

44kg 12

dropped bk to 35 as rotor cuff was fcuked 12

35kg 12

machine chest press

110lbs 20 warm-up

170lbs 12

170lbs

db flys

15kg 12

15kg 12

15kg 12

15kg 12

low pully flys

10kg 30 warm-up

15kg 14

15kg 12

standing calf raises

150kg 20

150kg 20

150kg 20

150kg 20

seated calf raises

40kg 30

70kg 20

70kg 20

70kg 20


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

125g topside beef

450ml tropical juice fresh

pro 39 carb 43 fat 6 cal 394

big tasty fries coke

mc flurry

pro 54 carb 143 fat 78 cal 1499

2 energy drinks

flapjack

pro 16 carb 60 fat 26 cal 531

pro shake

flapjack

carb drink

pro 45 carb 185 fat 27 cal 1159

pork sandwich

pro 46 carb 71 fat 20 cal 605

mars&snickers

300ml goat milk

mint options

pro 18 carb 107 fat 32 cal 729

500ml goat milk

50g milk egg & whet powder

pro 33 carb 43 fat 11 cal 411

Totals pro 251 carb 652 fat 200 cal 5238


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

What supps you got there pal? Awful eyesight lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Haimer said:


> What supps you got there pal? Awful eyesight lol


2 bottles of egg white

500g creatine

908g whey isolate

10kg weight gain

5kg whey

2.5kg milk, egg & whey


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Do you reckon much to the myprotein weight gain mate? Are they full of sugars??

Just looking for an alternative to unflavoured whey and oats as bored to death of them now......


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Do you reckon much to the myprotein weight gain mate? Are they full of sugars??
> 
> Just looking for an alternative to unflavoured whey and oats as bored to death of them now......


got the weight gain from bulk powders and the whey from my protein, not tried them yet will post up after what they like and what in them .


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

I hadn't used a weight gain for ages but decided to get one to save on time so i went for USN's muscle fuel anabolic. It's got literally everything in it even tribulus for some reason but it tastes nice, not too much sugar and i got it cheap so happy days


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

bigacb said:


> I hadn't used a weight gain for ages but decided to get one to save on time so i went for USN's muscle fuel anabolic. It's got literally everything in it even tribulus for some reason but it tastes nice, not too much sugar and i got it cheap so happy days


Link mate?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

just done shopping got

pork chops

venison steaks (finally lol)

chicken breasts

diced beef

eggs & duck eggs

bagels (wholemeal)

malt loaf

olive oil marg

bananas

orange juice

and some other bits and pieces

USN is pretty good just to expensive for how much I will be having a day


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Training 25/01/11 back

sl deads of box

60kg 12

80kg 12

80kg 12

60kg 14

machine pulldowns

150lbs 14

210lbs 12

270lbs 10

250lbs 12

plate pulldowns

40kg 12

50kg 12

55kg 12

50kg 12

nautilus machine

no8 12

no8 12

no7 12

no7 12

chins to back

10

12

12


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I thought stiff legged deads were more for hams than back??


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> I thought stiff legged deads were more for hams than back??


yep but did them light so I could keep back really straight and get good feeling in it, plus hams a little lagging behind quads

did them of a high box to so it tortured my hams lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> yep but did them light so I could keep back really straight and get good feeling in it, plus hams a little lagging behind quads
> 
> did them of a high box to so it tortured my hams lol


I might try them off a bench or something in future.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> I might try them off a bench or something in future.


I use one of them ladys step up things , I never feel it in my hams doing normal sl deads but this way kills them


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Soinds good. Just done legs but was too packed for sldl. Did get 8 x 170 squat but were not very deep.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Arms

machine curls

20lbs 20

30lbs 20

30lbs 20 warm-ups

ez bar curls

40kg 12

60kg 10

40kg 12

40kg 12

seated db curls

15kg 12

15kg 12

15kg 12

skull crushers

30kg 14

30kg 14

30kg 12

rope pushdowns

35kg 20

45kg 12

35kg 12

35kg 12


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Link mate?


It says £75 on there but i pay £45

http://www.usn.co.uk/product/Protein-Shakes-Meal-Replacements/Muscle-Fuel-Anabolic-4kg/46

This is where i get it from:

http://bodytronixuk.com/

A guy i know own the store so sorts me discount.

J you should get down there it's only a quick trip down the motorway from you.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

£45 still to much for me atm cos from monday will be on 3 weight gain shakes per day so 1 tub of that would last 8 days


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm currently doing 3 on non training days and 4 on training days but doing half serving (75g) and mixing with 500ml semi skimmed milk (I know not everyone's choice) giving rough totals of:

Protein: 40 grams

Carbs: 60 grams

Fats: 8 grams

So it doesn't work out to bad. My last tub lasted 3 weeks.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

bigacb said:


> I'm currently doing 3 on non training days and 4 on training days but doing half serving (75g) and mixing with 500ml semi skimmed milk (I know not everyone's choice) giving rough totals of:
> 
> Protein: 40 grams
> 
> ...


dont really have milk and if I do its at night , am gona be having a minimum of 1000cals in my shakes and made with water as am doing a really big bulk minimum 6000cals a day


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeh go for it mate. Tbh i usually range from 4000cals on non training days anywhere up to 6000cals on training days depending on what i'm training. I'm not too fussed where my cals are coming from aslong as i get enough protein in and i don't go over 15% bf then i'm not bothered. Are you planning on doing a blast then as from Monday?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

gona be doing a 16 week cycle ,so lots of food and shakes for me for next 4 months


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

standing barbell press

30kg 20

60kg 12

60kg 12

60kg 12

seated db press

30kg 12

30kg 12

30kg 12

seated side laterals

12.5kg 12

12.5kg 12

15kg 12

17.5kg 12

smith machine shrugs

100kg 12

100kg 12

100kg 12

100kg 12

bent over laterals

15kg 12

15kg 12

15kg 12

20kg 12


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

getting stocked up on more sups just got 8 1 litre bottles of egg white


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Whats the next cycle gonna consist of mate and are you strugglin on with the 9 week break or are you nearly (like me) at you wits ends :lol:


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Team1 said:


> Whats the next cycle gonna consist of mate and are you strugglin on with the 9 week break or are you nearly (like me) at you wits ends :lol:


was ok till week and half ago , I had some beer (alot) and felt very weak since , Ive had like 2 month off and only did about 3 weeks of last cycle due to getting ill.

test tren mast + naps then switching to t-bol , igf-1 alternating with slin 4 week on 4 off is the basics of the cycle , 16 weeks in total.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

were did u get the egg whites mate and how much?


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> was ok till week and half ago , I had some beer (alot) and felt very weak since , Ive had like 2 month off and only did about 3 weeks of last cycle due to getting ill.
> 
> test tren mast + naps then switching to t-bol , igf-1 alternating with slin 4 week on 4 off is the basics of the cycle , 16 weeks in total.


Wat kind of sln and what dosing with how much carbs?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

hilly said:


> were did u get the egg whites mate and how much?


my local gym £2.50 each but they only had about 20 so me and my mate bought them all. they got them chucked in when they bought some other stuff, think they about £6-7 normally


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Team1 said:


> Wat kind of sln and what dosing with how much carbs?


novorapid 15iu am 15iu intra workout 200g carbs


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dam awesome deal


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

hilly said:


> dam awesome deal


they get lots of stuff cheap , last time I got 24 50g pro shakes ready to drink ones for £10


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> my local gym £2.50 each but they only had about 20 so me and my mate bought them all. they got them chucked in when they bought some other stuff, think they about £6-7 normally


God thats really cheap!!

You training today mate, ive got shoulders......


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> God thats really cheap!!
> 
> You training today mate, ive got shoulders......


yes legs today , might go see if I can get a barbell pad and then do some squats


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

A pussy pad you mean hahahaha, felt an idiot because i have to use it, hurts my traps too much otherwise and grazes my neck and after doing them, a woman went on and took the pad off and laughed. Felt a right plonker.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> A pussy pad you mean hahahaha, felt an idiot because i have to use it, hurts my traps too much otherwise and grazes my neck and after doing them, a woman went on and took the pad off and laughed. Felt a right plonker.


just got back from gym , nearly passed out doing legs forgot how hard it is doing squats, didnt get a pussy pad but going to lol. I have to have the bar high on my traps or I cant get hold of the bar as am very unflexible , suppose it wouldnt hurt as much if you could have it low down.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ha ha. Not a walk in the park are they mate. What did you manage?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hows things mate?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Advice needed , should I bulk and not really fit into a weight class this year and just do a open weight comp or should I do NAC UK athletic class 77kg max weight or 78 depending on height then do worlds week after UK. then ad couple of kg and be at the top of weight for UKBFF classic class at end of year then bulk all next year for under 90kg .


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

bulk, dnt go backwards ever in my opinion


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> bulk, dnt go backwards ever in my opinion


i agree.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

hmmm am evan more confused now , I get what your saying but I think I could make that weight as in my last comp I was 78kg . The first comp is in under 4 month , then I would aim to put on a couple of kg for november UKBFF and do classic class were I can weigh 82 kg . Doing this I would get experiance then be able to bring up weak areas for end of year , then when I bulk next year I would look better .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah but wouldnt it be 2 steps back 1 step forward mate? Personally i would want more size and even not compete to do that for a while. All depends what you want mate.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

I want to bulk and add lots of size but I want to compete and thinking about it more I think if I bulk now I will still have weak parts , 2kg of muscle on my chest hams and lats would make me very well ballanced.

I need to think more :confused1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> I want to bulk and add lots of size but I want to compete and thinking about it more I think if I bulk now I will still have weak parts , 2kg of muscle on my chest hams and lats would make me very well ballanced.
> 
> I need to think more :confused1:


Take time out and bring up the weaker bodyparts?? Maybe train the stronger parts less so your weaker parts get more recovery, this is what james lewellyn has done to bring his chest up mate.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Take time out and bring up the weaker bodyparts?? Maybe train the stronger parts less so your weaker parts get more recovery, this is what james lewellyn has done to bring his chest up mate.


yes was just thinking training 3 times a week doing chest ,lats ,hams/calfs and every 2nd week do everything else in 1 workout


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> yes was just thinking training 3 times a week doing chest ,lats ,hams/calfs and every 2nd week do everything else in 1 workout


That sounds like a great plan to me mate, you wont lose size on the other body part, just be giving extra growth to the lagging ones so you should seriously do that.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> That sounds like a great plan to me mate, you wont lose size on the other body part, just be giving extra growth to the lagging ones so you should seriously do that.


Yes It would be best I kept saying I would do this , but kept thinking more mass is better and hated the idea of not training other bodyparts but think I could do it now . I think my 3 bodyparts that are weak are from when I started training at 16 I just had barbell and dumbbell no bench , all I did was standing press rows squats curls dips


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Yes It would be best I kept saying I would do this , but kept thinking more mass is better and hated the idea of not training other bodyparts but think I could do it now . I think my 3 bodyparts that are weak are from when I started training at 16 I just had barbell and dumbbell no bench , all I did was standing press rows squats curls dips


Ha ha, well let me know how ya get on mate because im contemplating doing the same to bring my chest up but wont while on cycle and getting better recovery.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Ha ha, well let me know how ya get on mate because im contemplating doing the same to bring my chest up but wont while on cycle and getting better recovery.


well am thinking when I should next compete so will do a fresh journal when I decide


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah might be best idea to take time out and get those bodyparts up, gunna place better in the long run mate rather than wasting time dieting all the time.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Yeah might be best idea to take time out and get those bodyparts up, gunna place better in the long run mate rather than wasting time dieting all the time.


yes am gona have a good think this week , Its 3 and half month till the nac uk I keep thinking do that as I could add a kg in 6 week and then cut and get ripped to death and just make weight , this qualifies you for world championships and I would like some experience at a real big event , If I did that it wouldnt bother me then doing any other comp . fcuk knows my head mashed , I shouldnt of looked at beef mag cos I always want to compete when I look at that


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well compete then mate, how old are you again, i seem to think your 20 odd so you have time on your hands mate. I wish i was in a position to be in a predicament about whether to compete or not lol. Not feeling good today, missus went out to town until 2 in morning and i couldnt sleep so ended up cracking a bottle of vodka out, big mistake lol. threw my guts up this morning.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> am 28 , wish I was younger . I used to worry like that but I dont now there is no point , you aint gona stop them doing out and more you try control them the more they will go out , 1 day they will wana stop and settle down more just takes time . My new gf is 18 so think I got to put up with her going out all the time for quite a bit lol.


No i didnt mind mate, was only to see her brother dj'ing but i was just bored on my own and though balls to it im gunna have a drink lol. 28 and getting an 18 year old, nice!

start my cycle next week mate, 1000mg of test, and 600eq with 6 weeks of 50mg d-bol a day. that look ok to you?


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice thread mate  and vids.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> Nice thread mate  and vids.


cheers mate , glad to know people read it ha ha


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

jstarcarr said:


> you just a **** head then stop moaning lmao, I seem to just attract 18 yr olds , they are mint but I worry cos they might only be skinny cos they young and then I settle down and they get all fat ha ha . This girl am seeing she got mint body


Na shes got good genetics, usually those girls who look slim but still have a number of fat cells throughout their bod tend to put on the pounds over the years. i know this as ive been through quite a few ex GF's in my time who have all put on the pounds and they all had the same look. the ones who kept it off all these years had that look your girl has in that pic, Lean but quite muscly looking legs flat belly defined jaw quite good shoulder broadness. Some girls can look slim but still have a high bf% in their younger age, these are the ones who will suffer, in my experience anyway. Shame!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

fcuk mate you have done well there for an ugly lad, jesus!!

HAHA.

Yeah well you know what woman are like when they get in the comfort zone mate!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> fcuk mate you have done well there for an ugly lad, jesus!!
> 
> HAHA.
> 
> Yeah well you know what woman are like when they get in the comfort zone mate!


I always get mint birds I dont do ugly ha ha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hahaha, its the muscles mate.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> hahaha, its the muscles mate.


I know its good ha ha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> I know its good ha ha


HAHA, nice side effect of looking good aint it mate!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

yes , dont think I could live without decent sized muscles , I like attention


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> yes , dont think I could live without decent sized muscles , I like attention


Me too mate but i aint muscly yet lol!!! Would love to be your size i think i would feel so much better about myself and confident. One day eh!


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Where did you disappear to for month?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

bigacb said:


> Where did you disappear to for month?


I died , lol just got bit down with everything and not been training , bk now to get motivated


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Me too mate but i aint muscly yet lol!!! Would love to be your size i think i would feel so much better about myself and confident. One day eh!


you not bad you not normal are you , I look at most people in clubs and that and they have a t shirt on like mine and theres is a size small and it baggy on them and mine is xl and skin tight , couldnt be that skinny . I dont think you that far of I just look bigger in pics


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> you not bad you not normal are you , I look at most people in clubs and that and they have a t shirt on like mine and theres is a size small and it baggy on them and mine is xl and skin tight , couldnt be that skinny . I dont think you that far of I just look bigger in pics


Fcuk that mate im MILES off your size, way way off! i suppose im not your average skinny boy but still not happy with my size at all, just cant wait to get back on this cycle and get some mass on for the next 16 weeks i hope!! just need to sort appetite as its terrible and nearly throwing up when eating meals.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

that is bad that , dont think ive ever been like that I can always scoff food down my prob is getting the right food


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> that is bad that , dont think ive ever been like that I can always scoff food down my prob is getting the right food


this is why im trying EQ on this next cycle mate. also whats your thoughts on using 50mcg T3 a day throughout my next cycle when upping cals to near 5000 to stop gaining too much bodyfat?? Will be doing cardio too.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Ive only used it on a diet and didnt lose any musle and I did 50mcg 2 , my mate does it all the time swaps from t3 to clen now and then


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

might use it on this bulk then to try stay relatively lean, worth a shot i guess.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> might use it on this bulk then to try stay relatively lean, worth a shot i guess.


it works for my mate , but you seem unlucky with everything you try , prob make you fat and hair fall out lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> it works for my mate , but you seem unlucky with everything you try , prob make you fat and hair fall out lol


HAHAHAHAHA, that is fcuking funny mate!! Your right though i get all the bad effect and none of the good!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA, that is fcuking funny mate!! Your right though i get all the bad effect and none of the good!


or you just a hypercondriac and think everything wrong with you ha ha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> or you just a hypercondriac and think everything wrong with you ha ha


no not that ya cnut! lol. I just get all the fcuking stupid side effects.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> no not that ya cnut! lol. I just get all the fcuking stupid side effects.


my ex was she thought she had stuff cos she had read about it, I told a lad in gym about gyno an itchy nipples and next day he was all scratching and saying he had it but he didnt lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> my ex was she thought she had stuff cos she had read about it, I told a lad in gym about gyno an itchy nipples and next day he was all scratching and saying he had it but he didnt lol


HAHAHA, its like when you know someone has got nits or something it makes you itch like mad for no reason. I do have gyno and wish i could get rid, going to give letro another bash soon.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> HAHAHA, its like when you know someone has got nits or something it makes you itch like mad for no reason. I do have gyno and wish i could get rid, going to give letro another bash soon.


must be **** that , I had a little itch once and tiny lump but was on 200mg of oxys so dont think that was helping


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah sucks mate but never mind I just work round it now and be extra careful with it.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Yeah sucks mate but never mind I just work round it now and be extra careful with it.


think am ok I did tren and anavar on there own on 1 course and was fine


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

It's mainly tren what sets mine off mate and caber doesn't seem to prevent it either.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> It's mainly tren what sets mine off mate and caber doesn't seem to prevent it either.


do you get it in both , I just got it in 1 . and did you do that on its own or with an ai


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

Just read all 38 pages , my sort of journal  Entertaining!!

I like the vid`s and love your honesty pal all the best with your goals for this year! :thumbup1:


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

JAY-EL said:


> Just read all 38 pages , my sort of journal  Entertaining!!
> 
> I like the vid`s and love your honesty pal all the best with your goals for this year! :thumbup1:


cheers mate , when you competing next? I seen you at the NAC couple year bk you was looking good then .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I used aromasin 20mg per day and was even using letro just it wouldnt stop it, also used caber from the start of the cycle aswel lol crazy!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Still not sure for my plans this year but gona decide soon and maybe start a new new journal if its for something short like a comp.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Still not sure for my plans this year but gona decide soon and maybe start a new new journal if its for something short like a comp.


What comp and class would you be looking at if you did compete mate?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> What comp and class would you be looking at if you did compete mate?


NABBA northwest novice

NAC athletic or novice

or strongman comp Ive seen thats in 7 week and do under 90kg class (would be ok as am 89kg now)

maybe tempted to not compete in a bodybuilding comp and wait till end of year add 2 kg and do UKBFF classic class again at maximum weight for class


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> NABBA northwest novice
> 
> NAC athletic or novice
> 
> ...


That sounds good mate, you would do well in the classic class i think.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

so far strongman comp looks a good option , I wish I could make my mind up quicker , my first gym session will be tomorrow or monday after over a months rest from training .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Your head doesn't seem in it lately mate??


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Your head doesn't seem in it lately mate??


Its not , am at the gym tomorrow 100% so that should give me some focus again . As soon as I decide what to do I will have a goal then and should be ok . Plus my lifts will prob be crap so it will give me some drive to get them back up again.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds good mate. I think everyone goes through phases where they struggle or lose their way. Stick to it though. Doing some videos would be good for your motivation, and mine mate!


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> cheers mate , when you competing next? I seen you at the NAC couple year bk you was looking good then .


Nice one mate ! I might be competing this year:wink:

I work all week and all weekend, every weekend!

And with a family it`s hard to fit it in But

We`ll see how thing`s go !! Anyway get your head back in to it ,get back in gym and keep this running yours is the only journal worth reading !Ha

All the best mate:thumbup1:


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Sounds good mate. I think everyone goes through phases where they struggle or lose their way. Stick to it though. Doing some videos would be good for your motivation, and mine mate!


I trained today and was really good , still need to decide what am gona do though lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

JAY-EL said:


> Nice one mate ! I might be competing this year:wink:
> 
> I work all week and all weekend, every weekend!
> 
> ...


Ive got it easy no work lol . If you compete give us a shout and I will come watch.

Am feeling motivated but just not sure what for lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Am back training again after long lay off due to laziness , will be training only chest , lower lats and hams & calfs every week then every second week will do a full body workout for muscles not trained ie

week 1

monday chest

wednesday lats

friday hams & calfs

week 2

monday chest

wednesday shoulders/arms/traps

friday hams & calfs

saturday lats


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You are one lazy fcuker mate lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> You are one lazy fcuker mate lol.


ha ha this is just to improve my weaker body parts and is only temporally, gona train 100% now


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> ha ha this is just to improve my weaker body parts and is only temporally, gona train 100% now


You said this last time lol. I might actually do somethign similar to bring my chest up.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> You said this last time lol. I might actually do somethign similar to bring my chest up.


Am doing this 100% now , and by sunday I will have a plan of action for what I will be doing next ie comp wise.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds good mate. Let me know.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Going to compete in 6-8 weeks approx , prob not the best time to do it seen as Ive not trained for ages and lost a little size but need to do something. Will prob do more than 1 show and will be starting dieting monday , not really gona have anything bad to eat today though.

Will be starting a diet & training log for this asap .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome mate what show you doing?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Awesome mate what show you doing?


not sure probably a couple


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

my new journal for my comp diet and training

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/131030-j-star-road-2-ripped.html


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Just watched bigger stronger faster for the first time , pretty good film and some mad sh!t like the american air force having to take amphetamine's.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Back to this journal now as my comp 1 was a fail ,

GOALS

1. Start training

2. Get somewhere to live

3. Join a gym

4. Sort out diet


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Back to this journal now as my comp 1 was a fail ,
> 
> GOALS
> 
> ...


A lot to sort out then lol. when is that pic from, thats the best i have seen you look!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

November last year before everything started to fcuk up.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> November last year before everything started to fcuk up.


Ah right, well you be back there in no time.


----------



## GetBigOrDieTryn (Jan 23, 2009)

jstarcarr said:


> My workout for first month will go somthing like this.
> 
> Monday Chest & calves
> 
> ...


Just curious as to why there is no incline pressing ?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Ah right, well you be back there in no time.


yep and past it , I dont think I look to bad now . I will post a pic when Ive trained this week .


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

GetBigOrDieTryn said:


> Just curious as to why there is no incline pressing ?


my chest is weak and shoulders are strong so dont do much that involves front delts (and I really dont feel it working my chest, will do some on the odd occasion though)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah get a pic up mate, i would put some in my journal but embarassing bodyfat levels lol.

And your chest isnt a weak part aesthitically at all.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Yeah get a pic up mate, i would put some in my journal but embarassing bodyfat levels lol.
> 
> And your chest isnt a weak part aesthitically at all.


It is from the side unless am proper pumped up. I will do a pic then I think I will leave the pics for a very long time so there should be a big transformation from now till the end of the year.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well i have zero chest what so ever mate, it just does not grow at all, i have no line running through the middle like you have and its just flat on upper chest unfortunately so compared to mine yours is immense lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Well i have zero chest what so ever mate, it just does not grow at all, i have no line running through the middle like you have and its just flat on upper chest unfortunately so compared to mine yours is immense lol.


I have made improvements on it but its been very hard and still needs work , Its just a good job its my favorite thing to train.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> I have made improvements on it but its been very hard and still needs work , Its just a good job its my favorite thing to train.


Yeah wierd that as its my favourite muscle to train aswel, and legs are my worst but my best bodypart lol.

In for chest tonight and cannot wait, well if im still awake! Going to try incline pressing the 52.5's tonight but doubt ill even get one.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

I hate training biceps if going heavy as my wrists just kill . I hate feeling sic when leg training but love lifting the heavy weights and everyone staring lol .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> I hate training biceps if going heavy as my wrists just kill . I hate feeling sic when leg training but love lifting the heavy weights and everyone staring lol .


TO be honest lately im not enjoying training at all lol. Im not gaining any pb's etc despite food being good and being on cycle but training with a guy off here who lives local on saturday which i should be able to pic some pointer up from.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Training with someone else can always be good , even though I dont like training partners , I think its better when you train with different people , as long as they are serious about training .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah definitely. Can always pick up tips and get advice and its jim78 off here and is alot more clued up than me so should be a good help.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Yeah definitely. Can always pick up tips and get advice and its jim78 off here and is alot more clued up than me so should be a good help.


Cool , am gona aim to train with at least 1 person once a week .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

yeah will help mate, sort your act out and come up to barnsey for a sesh soon then.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> yeah will help mate, sort your act out and come up to barnsey for a sesh soon then.


will do , will pm you when am sorted.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ok mate.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Well Ive been awake all night and going to attempt to stay awake all day to and get my sleeping pattern sorted , might even have my first day back at the gym today lol should be fun .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Get ya self to the gym. your like a fcuking yo yo with training lol. Get some consistancy ya slack g1t HAHA!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Get ya self to the gym. your like a fcuking yo yo with training lol. Get some consistancy ya slack g1t HAHA!


I went , trained chest and calfs . Was very weak but I was up all night , pretty good workout 2.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Up all night again????? you havnt slept for ages, why?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

sometimes have the best workouts when you think you are too tired for them its weird how the mind works

love having training partner but just had a change of gym, only ever had two who were up to scratch one got his pro card as a natty last year the other hit the british finals in nottingham so they def driven but everyone else isnt up to it so ill have to just have my ipod now


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

OJay said:


> sometimes have the best workouts when you think you are too tired for them its weird how the mind works
> 
> love having training partner but just had a change of gym, only ever had two who were up to scratch one got his pro card as a natty last year the other hit the british finals in nottingham so they def driven but everyone else isnt up to it so ill have to just have my ipod now


Dont think I would like to train with someone all the time just once or twice a week .


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Update to my goals .

SHORT TERM GOALS

Get training regular again

Get over 90kg

LONG TERM GOALS

Get to 100kg

Bring up weak bodyparts


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Well things still dont seem to be going good for me yet more problems , not letting them stop me training though will be at gym in the morning.

Drank a bottle of 32 egg whites today at dinner that was 3 months out of date yum yum , if am still here tomorrow will have another as I have 2 left.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Well Ive been up all night again and I feel fcuked but its off to the gym when Ive had my breakfast , need to sort my sleep pattern out. Will be training hams and lats today , gona try stay awake till tea then get a good nights sleep .


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Training went good and strength wasn't bad despite no sleep , did lats,hams and traps while I was there and used nice slow reps on all my exercises.

As soon as am at a gym permanent I will sort out a proper training program.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Training went good and strength wasn't bad despite no sleep , did lats,hams and traps while I was there and used nice slow reps on all my exercises.
> 
> As soon as am at a gym permanent I will sort out a proper training program.


All up in the air for you at the minute mate. Hows house hunting going??? Diet??

My sleeping is terrible and rarely get more than 3 - 4 hours a night but yours seems even worse than mine.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> All up in the air for you at the minute mate. Hows house hunting going??? Diet??
> 
> My sleeping is terrible and rarely get more than 3 - 4 hours a night but yours seems even worse than mine.


May have somewhere at weekend but not counting on it , diet is ok just getting in the minimum requirements. Everything is going ok despite all my problems.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well glad things are ok mate. You working at the moment?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Well glad things are ok mate. You working at the moment?


Whats work , not done any of that for over 5 years. May get a job to keep me entertained during the day though as long as they dont expect me to do much , like a gym or sunbed shop.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Whats work , not done any of that for over 5 years. May get a job to keep me entertained during the day though as long as they dont expect me to do much , like a gym or sunbed shop.


LOL what a lazy cnut, so are my taxes paying for you to sit on your ar$e LOL!!! you might aswel mate, sure £1000 a month or more would be helpful?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> LOL what a lazy cnut, so are my taxes paying for you to sit on your ar$e LOL!!! you might aswel mate, sure £1000 a month or more would be helpful?


Nope cos if you sign on they send you on unpaid work for 30hours a week and you get £60 + bus fare so thats £2 an hour fcuk that.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Nope cos if you sign on they send you on unpaid work for 30hours a week and you get £60 + bus fare so thats £2 an hour fcuk that.


when you sign on they make you work 30 hours a week????? Surely people would just work then and get paid a damn site more lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> when you sign on they make you work 30 hours a week????? Surely people would just work then and get paid a damn site more lol.


Yes if you been unemployed more than 6 months , thats why they doing it to make you get a job


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Yes if you been unemployed more than 6 months , thats why they doing it to make you get a job


Seems a good idea lol. got much planned for the weekend ?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Should be going liverpool tomorrow but not 100% yet, if not gona have a look round the shops in manchester , it will be packed in manchester cos of the football so should be fun. Might go gym 2 .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Should be going liverpool tomorrow but not 100% yet, if not gona have a look round the shops in manchester , it will be packed in manchester cos of the football so should be fun. Might go gym 2 .


what ya gunna liverpool for mate?

I have naff all to do all weekend


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> what ya gunna liverpool for mate?
> 
> I have naff all to do all weekend


2 meet a bird , I very rarely do much , if I go I think I will do some training while am there.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> 2 meet a bird , I very rarely do much , if I go I think I will do some training while am there.


LOL, go to meet a bird and get a training sesh in while ya there, haha. might aswel let them know your priorities from the off eh mate LOL.

I never do much apart from the usual with the missus like cinema and out for dinner but im completely skint at the minute.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> LOL, go to meet a bird and get a training sesh in while ya there, haha. might aswel let them know your priorities from the off eh mate LOL.
> 
> I never do much apart from the usual with the missus like cinema and out for dinner but im completely skint at the minute.


lol once I met a girl and was going out for a meal with her but took her gym first for a quick session, I never normally do anything thats why am glad am training again as it gets me out the house. Think am gona be skint when I get a new place to live sorted.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Drinking 32 gone off egg whites and taking birds to the gym before a meal.

You're strange one, thats for sure


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Drinking 32 gone off egg whites and taking birds to the gym before a meal.
> 
> You're strange one, thats for sure


lmao they was fine , they were pasteurized and still sealed. And the gym was on way to restaurant so why not lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fcuking funny mate hahaha. That is one awesome bird that finds it ok to go to the gym before a meal lol!!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

weekend has gone ok , no training but getting my diet sorted and started having a couple of protein shakes a day to top my protein consumption up . Will be at the gym tomorrow training chest and triceps.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Trained chest , tris and calfs today. For chest I did a pre exhaust starting with low pulley flyes then seated machine flyes , then did decline barbell then seated machine chest press. For triceps I did dips , no dipping belt so had to go with bodyweight managed just over 50 reps , will have to make sure Ive got a dip belt for next week. then did rope pushdowns and single arm extensions , for calfs I did standing and donkey raises .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good session then mate. i struggle with dips at bodyweight at the minute after their hammered from chest! got a dipping belt, will start using that now axctually. What you weigh at the minute? When im around 13.7 can do them all day long but do struggle at 15 stone.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Forgot to mention I weighed myself at the gym and was 82.5kg, not impressed as my normal weight is 88-90 kg. I am not to worried though as I was dieting then had no home so wasnt really expecting to have been the same as before, I still look good and am back training and eating so should put the weight back on pretty easy.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Weight will fly back on mate, and it isnt muscle you have lost anyway so dont need to be in a rush to add water and fat back on. Get some current pics mate. Ill pm you some as not putting them in journal this fat at the minute lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Weight will fly back on mate, and it isnt muscle you have lost anyway so dont need to be in a rush to add water and fat back on. Get some current pics mate. Ill pm you some as not putting them in journal this fat at the minute lol.


not had anyone to take my pic and dont fancy asking someone I dont know. Gona def try to get one taken this week.

Ha ha can you trust me not to post them lol only joking .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah in fact scrap that. You probably would post them lol


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

kieren man up and put them in the journal will just give you more motivation to improve 

jstarr glad you are training again you will soon bounce back to the same weight no doubt, its what you look like that counts not what you weigh, haven't weighed myself since about 2 months after myshow, wont weigh myself until i diet again


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

OJay said:


> kieren man up and put them in the journal will just give you more motivation to improve
> 
> jstarr glad you are training again you will soon bounce back to the same weight no doubt, its what you look like that counts not what you weigh, haven't weighed myself since about 2 months after myshow, wont weigh myself until i diet again


LOL, i think it would just make me feel sh1t not motivate me lol!! Nahh ill get some soon mate, after training so i look bigger of course


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

You will feel the way I'll feel Sunday morning after my birthday BBQ and junk out full of water and bloated

I can't help myself when I get started


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

LOL, horrible aint it, i touch carbs and im bloated already so can imagine how bloated i am eating 550g carbs at the minute!

You training today Jay?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Doing my post workout cardio on stepper now

Just done chest biceps calves lovely stuff

Strength doesnt seem to be progressing so I'm telling myself I'm in need of a cheat 

My mums got a special offer on my cakes so shes ordered two... Www.sponge.co.uk check em out

Choc one and choc orange lol 

I didn't get too bloated after last junk was ok in gym next day hopefully can control myself get it done in two hours and I'll be good go low carbs most day after legs in morning...only the dedicated 'treat' themselves to birthday legs lol


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Apologies for hijacking thread j

Lol

Ollie


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

use photo shop and draw on a 6 pac and edit out love handles lol, I bet you dont look that bad .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> use photo shop and draw on a 6 pac and edit out love handles lol, I bet you dont look that bad .


Im useless with photoshop so ill do it on paint later lol.

I am just incredibly bloated all the time mate and have much more bodyfat than i would like. Ill still fire some pics up next week.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

No training today but started regular supp intake of

40g impact whey 2x per day

5g creatine monohydrate 2x per day

from myprotein


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Any carbs or fats in there with that whey mate?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Any carbs or fats in there with that whey mate?


it has 2.5g fat 2gs carbs in 40g, but Ive been having it with nesquick so extra 50g carbs from good old sugar .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> it has 2.5g fat 2gs carbs in 40g, but Ive been having it with nesquick so extra 50g carbs from good old sugar .


Lol. I wish I could get away with eating like that. Why not add fine oats and olive oil to it and leave the nesquik mate?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Lol. I wish I could get away with eating like that. Why not add fine oats and olive oil to it and leave the nesquik mate?


will be making some weight gain soon using whey concentrate & isolate, oats, egg yolk, egg white, milk protein, waxy maize, olive oil, peanut butter. They will be 1514 cal 80g pro 170g carb 58g fat per shake and gona work my way up to 3 a day .


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

That's one monster shake  !


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

I've just spent the last hour or so in work reading this whole thread lol. Feel like i know you now lol. Good read and good luck with everything buddy!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Space.Docker said:


> I've just spent the last hour or so in work reading this whole thread lol. Feel like i know you now lol. Good read and good luck with everything buddy!


lol cheers mate , hopefully things will start progressing now .


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

OJay said:


> That's one monster shake  !


gona start them in 2 weeks and have 1 a day and work up to 3.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> gona start them in 2 weeks and have 1 a day and work up to 3.


Thats mental, thats 4500 calories just from 3 shakes, and i take it you will be eating solid food aswel alongside this, a waste in my opinion unless your on ALOT of gear to make the most of all that food. Would go well against your monster cycle mate lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Thats mental, thats 4500 calories just from 3 shakes, and i take it you will be eating solid food aswel alongside this, a waste in my opinion unless your on ALOT of gear to make the most of all that food. Would go well against your monster cycle mate lol.


will be on 2g test and minimum 3 meals


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> will be on 2g test and minimum 3 meals


WOW, anything alongside the test mate?

So surely calories will be around 7000 at least??? Thats alot arnt you going to struggle with that, my ar$e would be on fire and im struggling now at 4500 cals from 3 solid meals and 4 - 5 shakes.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> WOW, anything alongside the test mate?
> 
> So surely calories will be around 7000 at least??? Thats alot arnt you going to struggle with that, my ar$e would be on fire and im struggling now at 4500 cals from 3 solid meals and 4 - 5 shakes.


prob just the test may add some d-bol towards end if need 2 and might do slin, and meals wont be that big so will see what happens .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Excited mate! Cant wait to see progress on that. Will pm you nearer the time, i may do something similar for a short period.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Trained shoulders and biceps today first proper shoulder session in ages.

smith behind neck press

bar 20

60kg 12

60kg 11

60kg 9

seated overhead press

40kg 12

80kg 11

100kg 9

110kg 6

dumbbell lateral raises

15kg 12

15kg 9

12.5kg 10

10kg 9

dumbbell curls

20kg 12

25kg 12

25kg 11

20kg 9

preacher curls

40kg 11

30kg 13

30kg 11

30kg 10

hammer curls

20kg 12

20kg 12

20kg 11

20kg 9


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good workout mate. 110 overhead press is good!!

How you feeling now back into training, sore??

My whole body is fooked at the minute, need a week off soon.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Good workout mate. 110 overhead press is good!!
> 
> How you feeling now back into training, sore??
> 
> My whole body is fooked at the minute, need a week off soon.


yes I feel fcuked but good , hopefully nothing will stop me training now .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> yes I feel fcuked but good , hopefully nothing will stop me training now .


Well dont give in when times get hard then ! lol.

Hows diet, food getting gradually increased??

Did you decide when you are competing?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Well dont give in when times get hard then ! lol.
> 
> Hows diet, food getting gradually increased??
> 
> Did you decide when you are competing?


I had no choice this time when I lost my house, diet is ok getting better each day , will compete next year now.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> I had no choice this time when I lost my house, diet is ok getting better each day , will compete next year now.


Yeah i know ya dint mate but least ya back to it now.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Trained back yesterday , my back was a bit sore before I started , was hopeing that training would sort it out but it made it worse lol . Not gona let this stop me though and I have weekend to recover.

Reverse grip pulldowns

40kg 20

50kg 14

60kg 11

70kg 9

T-bar rows underhand grip

20kg 20

40kg 12

40kg 12

20kg 12

Seated close grip rows

40kg 12

50kg 12

60kg 12

60kg 12

Bent over flyes

12.5kg 14

12.5kg 11

10kg 12

10kg 12

Today my back is completly fcuked , its my trap on right side , right from top to bottom . Just gona take things easy and be back to gym monday or tuesday.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Were unlucky with fcuking injuries. Mashed my knee today an can't even support myself on it now. Putting it down to dry joints from letro. Hows house hunting etc going. Want to arrange that training session, need motivation lol. Have a good weekend Jay.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Were unlucky with fcuking injuries. Mashed my knee today an can't even support myself on it now. Putting it down to dry joints from letro. Hows house hunting etc going. Want to arrange that training session, need motivation lol. Have a good weekend Jay.


not really been looking this last week but will get looking asap, Back is slightly better today so should be good for monday or tuesday. Not had much sleep this weekend due to my back and diet has been terrible so need to get things sorted asap , will prob start weight gain shakes next week .

I will come down soon , just need to get back into things proper .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

No worries mate let me know when ya sorted. How come diet has been sh1t again?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> No worries mate let me know when ya sorted. How come diet has been sh1t again?


Been out most the weekend and just ate sweets and chocolate , sorting things out now though just had 2 big omelette's.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Back feeling a lot better today so trained chest and triceps , just did a light workout nothing special . Getting some size back now so all is looking good for once. Will be starting a course of test probably next week as well.

Took a pic today for a reference point to see how I progress from now , its on my mates phone as my battery died so will post tomorrow.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

photo from yesterday.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Trained legs today, didnt do out to heavy due to back but was good workout

leg press

50kg 20

150kg 12

200kg 12

250kg 12

leg extensions

30kg 12

40kg 12

45kg 12

45kg 12

lunges

30kg 20

30kg 20

30kg 20

30kg 20

seated leg curl and outer thigh machine

30kg 12 45lbs 12

35kg 12 45lbs 12

40kg 9 45lbs 12

35kg 12 45lbs 12

donkey calf raises

100kg 30

150kg 20

150kg 20

150kg 28


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Look good in the pic mate!! nice and lean. Is there a size difference between your arms, i know i have by 1"!! Not sure if its the pic mate?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Look good in the pic mate!! nice and lean. Is there a size difference between your arms, i know i have by 1"!! Not sure if its the pic mate?


nope just measured now both 17'' flexed , its the tattoo that makes them look dif


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ah right ok mate. Makes sense. Big measurement that mate get in.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Ah right ok mate. Makes sense. Big measurement that mate get in.


Cant wait till they get bigger , I dont like uneven numbers lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Training today was shoulders and biceps (slow reps on everything apart from warm-ups)

smith machine shoulder press

bar 20 reps x2

60kg 12

70kg 12

80kg 10

60kg 11

seated machine press

40kg 20

80kg 12

80kg 12

80kg 11

standing dumbbell flyes

12.5kg 12

12.5kg 10

10kg 11

10kg 11

bent over flyes

7.5kg 14

7.5kg 14

7.5kg 12

ez bar curls

30kg 14

40kg 12

45kg 11

45kg 9

dumbbell curls

15kg 10

15kg 9

15kg 8

15kg 7

preacher curls (machine)

20kg 20

30kg 14

35kg 12

35kg 12


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Trained back yesterday all slow reps

pull-ups

12

12

12

12

reverse grip pulldowns

40kg 12

50kg 12

65kg 12

80kg 12

t-bar row (low cg handles)

20kg 12

20kg 12

20kg 12

20kg 12

seated high rows

40kg 12

80kg 12

100kg 11

80kg 12

seated single arm rows (super slow)

20kg 12

20kg 12

20kg 12

20kg 12


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good to see your training regularly again mate, keep it going this time!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Good to see your training regularly again mate, keep it going this time!!


lol am fcuked now , having 3 days off now to recover .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> lol am fcuked now , having 3 days off now to recover .


HAHAHA


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Trained biceps and traps today , was a good workout. Will be starting a proper routine next monday.

ez bar curls

30kg 20

50kg 12

60kg 12

70kg 7

dumbbell curls

25kg 12

25kg 10

25kg 11

25kg 9

preacher curls

30kg 12

40kg 12

50kg 9

45kg 7

hammer curls

35kg 9

35kg 8

35kg 8

shrugs

60kg 20

100kg 20

100kg 20

100kg 20 (didnt go heavy due to back only just recovering)


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

If anyone use testosterone muscle please vote for my video in brutal set of the month comp (3 days to end)

http://testosteronemuscle.co.uk/competitions-rewards-28/%2A-may-brutal-set-month-dips-%2A-sponsored-bulk-supplements-direct-2318/


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sorry cant PM back mate, the limit on there.

Things are good with me, training good, cutting a little at the minute only a mini cut to just tighten up a little and so i dont looke like a baloon bloated all the time.

Glad your back training hard and getting size back mate, just keep going!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Sorry cant PM back mate, the limit on there.
> 
> Things are good with me, training good, cutting a little at the minute only a mini cut to just tighten up a little and so i dont looke like a baloon bloated all the time.
> 
> Glad your back training hard and getting size back mate, just keep going!


yes am gona stick at it now no matter what happens , that guy is well cheating another new member just voted for him . hopefully mods will click on and ban him . I might be able to come next week if not def week after .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> yes am gona stick at it now no matter what happens , that guy is well cheating another new member just voted for him . hopefully mods will click on and ban him . I might be able to come next week if not def week after .


Yeah spot on mate, would have to be a weekend in the morning/day as im busy in evenings on weekends. Be good to get a chest session in mate! Just send mods a pm and get them to check it, they will see if all the members have the same IP.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Yeah spot on mate, would have to be a weekend in the morning/day as im busy in evenings on weekends. Be good to get a chest session in mate! Just send mods a pm and get them to check it, they will see if all the members have the same IP.


ok will let you know next week


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> ok will let you know next week


OK mate, will send you my number to let me know.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

trained shoulders and calfs today

dumbbell press

20kg 20

35kg 12

40kg 4

35kg 9

seated machine press

50kg 12

75kg 12

90kg 11

100kg 10

side raises

12.5kg 12

12.5kg 12

12.5kg 12

12.5kg 12

standing calf raises

100kg 20

120kg 14

120kg 14

160kg 12

donkey calf raises

80kg 20

120kg 12

150kg 12

90kg 30

front dumbbell raises

10kg 12

10kg 12

10kg 12


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

My sleep seems terrible at the mo , I keep waking up in the middle of night for hours and taking ages to get to sleep. Last night same happened and am awake now , wouldnt normally be up till 9 or 10. Think its sleeping tab time tonight.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> My sleep seems terrible at the mo , I keep waking up in the middle of night for hours and taking ages to get to sleep. Last night same happened and am awake now , wouldnt normally be up till 9 or 10. Think its sleeping tab time tonight.


Melatonin mate works wanders! I too am a TERRIBLE sleeper. I just take ages to drop off, get up for toilet alot, and simply cannot get comfortable. When i was skinny sleep was amazing but now im a bulky mess its impossible lol. Laying on my sides i wake up with bruises on delts that fade that day and i always get tingles because im cutting off blood supply to my arms. Annoying aint it.


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> Melatonin mate works wanders! I too am a TERRIBLE sleeper. I just take ages to drop off, get up for toilet alot, and simply cannot get comfortable. When i was skinny sleep was amazing but now im a bulky mess its impossible lol. Laying on my sides i wake up with bruises on delts that fade that day and i always get tingles because im cutting off blood supply to my arms. Annoying aint it.


mate i get like that all the time now! lying on my sides is so sore! i get really bad shoulder pain since growing so much, but i have to try sleep on my side to counter act my ridiculous snoring!!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Space.Docker said:


> mate i get like that all the time now! lying on my sides is so sore! i get really bad shoulder pain since growing so much, but i have to try sleep on my side to counter act my ridiculous snoring!!!!


Im EXACTLY the same, i used to love sleeping on my back but cant now as i keep the missus up from snoring all night. Might just satart again, she knows where the couch is


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

Are you still having issues with snoring? I thought mine was getting better but seems to be getting worse. I actually got punted to the couch last night. Lol. Its really not good!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Space.Docker said:


> Are you still having issues with snoring? I thought mine was getting better but seems to be getting worse. I actually got punted to the couch last night. Lol. Its really not good!


Yes i added weight really quickly when i went on last cycle from about 13.4 to 15 stone and thats when it happened. Im not down to 14.8 and its better, think your body will get used to the added weight over time though.


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> Yes i added weight really quickly when i went on last cycle from about 13.4 to 15 stone and thats when it happened. Im not down to 14.8 and its better, think your body will get used to the added weight over time though.


Yea i went from 12.3 to 14.5 and now i'm pushing 15 stone. My weight has kinda stabolised now, so hoping it starts to get better!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Trained back today

chin-ups

0kg 20

20kg 12

30kg 10

20kg 10

t-bar rows

40kg 12

40kg 12

60kg 12

40kg 12

reverse grip pull-downs

50kg 12

65kg 12

75kg 11

80kg 9

cg seated rows

50kg 12

65kg 11

70kg 11

75kg 9


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice one mate, no deads??????


----------



## unibodybuilder (May 25, 2011)

awesome thread! I'm going to subscribe!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Nice one mate, no deads??????


nope no belt so left it out , will be doing them when I get a new belt .


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Trained legs today , just finished leg press then went to warm-up on squats and felt well sick so went outside to chuck my guts up for 15 mins then went back and finished my workout , all in all it was really good apart from felling like I was about to die.

When I went outside I was on a balcony to getting fresh air but thought I best move before I spew on someone walking past lol.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

No

Puke

No

Progress

Or something like that

Good session mate can't wait for my legs session tomorrow then meeting the mrs' parents and having my cheat


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:



> nope no belt so left it out , will be doing them when I get a new belt .


Why do you need a belt? I pulled 200 for 3 the other day and didn't need a belt, is it better to use one because I have one I just don't use it??

I am annoyed if I'm not sick from legs lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Why do you need a belt? I pulled 200 for 3 the other day and didn't need a belt, is it better to use one because I have one I just don't use it??
> 
> I am annoyed if I'm not sick from legs lol.


no you dont need 1 but they help , I can lift more with a belt . A material one with velcro is best for deads as it helps stop hernia's and that.

I won that protein 2


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ah right. I have a leather one. Haha nice one mate. Well deserved!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

OJay said:


> No
> 
> Puke
> 
> ...


lol I felt like I was gona die though . It was really hot though.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

That's what separates those that make it through and hit their goals With those that make excuses  good work


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Not been able to write my macros down due to laziness lol , will have to do it asap.

Weight is back up to original weight now spot on 88kg this morning.

Next goal is 90kg by the end of the month. Legs are still killing me from friday other than that am happy and all is going well .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good to here mate keep it up. Good weight to be at and assuming your still pretty lean. When's next comp then? My food has been sh1t lately. Can't wait to up the cals again. Feel deflated and this mini cut has been a bit of a waste of time thinking about it face is still bloated mess lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Good to here mate keep it up. Good weight to be at and assuming your still pretty lean. When's next comp then? My food has been sh1t lately. Can't wait to up the cals again. Feel deflated and this mini cut has been a bit of a waste of time thinking about it face is still bloated mess lol.


I think am slightly leaner but thats just water I think, back on gear next week so should start getting the size on then. Ive got a little bit of gyno though so need to sort that out first . You should just carry on with the bulk imo.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

forgot to put , my next comp will prob be late next year now depending on how the weight goes on and what class I will fall in.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Gyno is a nightmare. How you sorting it? Been on letro 30 days at 2.5mg a day now and its not toiched it. But maybe because I'm still on cycle?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Gyno is a nightmare. How you sorting it? Been on letro 30 days at 2.5mg a day now and its not toiched it. But maybe because I'm still on cycle?


gona do a week of nolva then , maybe some letro if still got signs, only 0.3mg a day though for a week. just gona see if I can get any first lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Had 3 days off as legs were really sore and still are , had terrible sleep this weekend but got some sleep tablets now.

Trained chest and tri's today

cable flyes

30lbs 20

40lbs 12

50lbs 12

50lbs 12

pec dec

35kg 12

40kg 12

40kg 12

40kg 12

pec dec (arms 90 degree)

35kg 12

35kg 12

35kg 12

seated machine press

80kg 12

100kg 12

117.5kg 12

125kg 12

dip (bodyweight) then cable pushdown

12 30kg 12

12 30kg 12

12 30kg 12

single arm extensions

10kg 12

15kg 12

20kg 12


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds good mate, how is the diet going? and what sleeping tablets you got?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Sounds good mate, how is the diet going? and what sleeping tablets you got?


diet going good , gona write it down one day this week just keep forgetting. Just got nytol 1 a day but gona have 2.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> diet going good , gona write it down one day this week just keep forgetting. Just got nytol 1 a day but gona have 2.


Trust me try melatonin mate, its amazing. Im getting some ZMA in.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Trust me try melatonin mate, its amazing. Im getting some ZMA in.


yes am getting some , these are just for now . gona try some 5-htp as well .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well let me know how you get on mate, im open to suggestions as my sleep is horrendous and im sure its holding my gains back a lot.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

My sleep is crazy went to docs yest but they would only give me 7 zopiclone or whatever they are still had to pay full prescription though!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

OJay said:


> My sleep is crazy went to docs yest but they would only give me 7 zopiclone or whatever they are still had to pay full prescription though!


Ive had them , they only give you small amounts to help you get your sleeping pattern sorted as they are very addictive


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Haven't used them yet as don't wanna go into work feeling drowsy but will maybe use one tonight if can't sleep I think as got tomorrow off


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Or I shall save them until on tren again


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

OJay said:


> Or I shall save them until on tren again


Wouldn't be a bad idea. My sleep is terrible anyway bit just started tren two weeks in. Dreading the sides I get them all especially insomnia!!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

OJay said:


> Haven't used them yet as don't wanna go into work feeling drowsy but will maybe use one tonight if can't sleep I think as got tomorrow off


I found they only worked if I was tired and needed to sleep but couldnt due to over active brain , they relax the cns.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Wouldn't be a bad idea. My sleep is terrible anyway bit just started tren two weeks in. Dreading the sides I get them all especially insomnia!!!


ha ha , Ive put of starting my course till I get some nolva , just did a jab of masteron yesterday though to see if that will help my boob go lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> ha ha , Ive put of starting my course till I get some nolva , just did a jab of masteron yesterday though to see if that will help my boob go lol.


It wont help it go mate lol, it has ai like properties but you would be better off with letro to get rid, and asap as the longer you leave it the harder to reverse.

Also, do you think about your troubles etc in life when you hit the sack, i do ALL the time, ill think about money, relationship sh1t if were having a bad patch, missing my grandad who passed, work etc etc and i get wound up and cannot drop off then.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> It wont help it go mate lol, it has ai like properties but you would be better off with letro to get rid, and asap as the longer you leave it the harder to reverse.
> 
> Also, do you think about your troubles etc in life when you hit the sack, i do ALL the time, ill think about money, relationship sh1t if were having a bad patch, missing my grandad who passed, work etc etc and i get wound up and cannot drop off then.


it will help lower my estrogen levels though and its all ive got , its not even bad you cant even see it unless you look really carefull and feel it . am gona try get some letro , but not many people I know have it , they bit thick round my way most wont even know what it is lmao.

yes I worry about all sorts , even stuff that dont really matter , I might try listenin to relaxing music while i go sleep , so something is occupying my brain.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> it will help lower my estrogen levels though and its all ive got , its not even bad you cant even see it unless you look really carefull and feel it . am gona try get some letro , but not many people I know have it , they bit thick round my way most wont even know what it is lmao.
> 
> yes I worry about all sorts , even stuff that dont really matter , I might try listenin to relaxing music while i go sleep , so something is occupying my brain.


yeah like whale noises lol!!

Drop us a pm mate, will see if i can get you some letro if you decide to try it, my gyno is badf i hate it!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Back and biceps done today

pull-ups

0kg 12

20kg 12

30kg 10

20kg 12

deads

70kg 12

120kg 12

120kg 12

t-bar rows wide grip

40kg 12

60kg 12

80kg 11

t-bar low close grip

20kg 12

20kg 11

20kg 11

reverse grip pulldowns

60kg 12

70kg 12

80kg 11

seated cable rows cg

60kg 12

70kg 12

85kg 11

dumbbell curls

20kg 10

20kg 10

15kg 12

preacher curls

35kg 12

40kg 12

45kg 12

hammer curls

20kg 10

20kg 10

20kg 9


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks good mate. Alot on back I need to up mine to match something like this


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Looks good mate. Alot on back I need to up mine to match something like this


nearly everything was 3 sets so just looks a bit more , was done in an hour


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Weight this morning was 89kg , feeling miles better with myself now , cant wait to start some sups


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ah right, still alot more than i do, you will have to show me how to train properly when you come up soon, im sure my training is off what it should be......


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Ah right, still alot more than i do, you will have to show me how to train properly when you come up soon, im sure my training is off what it should be......


yes , ive found most people dont push them selves hard enough they let there brain take over, ie there brain says they cant do anymore reps and they are in agony so they stop . they think they have had a really good session cos they went to failure and got a good pump and felt some soreness, but in reality they didnt go to muscle failure more like mental failure .


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Mental failure happens from instinct and for survival, it's hard to

Push through it but when you know how and actually can do it consistently it's great


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> yes , ive found most people dont push them selves hard enough they let there brain take over, ie there brain says they cant do anymore reps and they are in agony so they stop . they think they have had a really good session cos they went to failure and got a good pump and felt some soreness, but in reality they didnt go to muscle failure more like mental failure .


Very interesting stuff!!!



OJay said:


> Mental failure happens from instinct and for survival, it's hard to
> 
> Push through it but when you know how and actually can do it consistently it's great


I need to learn to do this then as i think your right would it help then going to what i think is absolute failure, then trying to get a few more reps, even if they are partials, and do you guys go to failure on every set?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Very interesting stuff!!!
> 
> I need to learn to do this then as i think your right would it help then going to what i think is absolute failure, then trying to get a few more reps, even if they are partials, and do you guys go to failure on every set?


I go to mental failure on second to last set then true failure on last set ie cant move it 1 more inch, its hard to do for chest and some other exercises though as its impossible to do with free weights, so some machine use is good. if you train to true failure you dont need 2 do as much .


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Near to failure then one massive all put set or two I go by feel

I find doing rest pause with like 3-5secs once mental failure is a good way to start, don't be scared of the weights, partials finish off sets well too


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds good lads, will be doing this tomorrow with shoulder, cant wait and will end it with partials untill complete muscular failure.

Chest if im using free weights i train with a training partner so will start going with a few assisted reps when i hit failure.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Trained shoulders today

seated hammer press

40kg 20

80kg 12

120kg 12

140kg 9

behind neck barbell press

35kg 12

55kg 12

65kg 12

75kg 12

side laterals

15kg 12

15kg 12

15kg 12

15kg 12

shrugs (pulled trap doing press before so just went light)

60kg 4 sets of 20

standing rows

30kg 12

30kg 12

40kg 12


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Sounds good lads, will be doing this tomorrow with shoulder, cant wait and will end it with partials untill complete muscular failure.
> 
> Chest if im using free weights i train with a training partner so will start going with a few assisted reps when i hit failure.


Make sure your training partner isn't scared of you hitting complete failure and knows you enough to drive you through mental failure mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Trained shoulders today
> 
> seated hammer press
> 
> ...


Looks good mate, why the behind the neck press though, thought it was really bad for you to do behind the neck?



OJay said:


> Make sure your training partner isn't scared of you hitting complete failure and knows you enough to drive you through mental failure mate


This is the thing, he doesnt push me as much as i push him. I will talk to him tonight about this concept of going passed mental failure so he knows to push me harder. Its shoulders tonight, cannot wait!!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Looks good mate, why the behind the neck press though, thought it was really bad for you to do behind the neck?
> 
> This is the thing, he doesnt push me as much as i push him. I will talk to him tonight about this concept of going passed mental failure so he knows to push me harder. Its shoulders tonight, cannot wait!!!


It is but I dont go heavy and it focuses on the whole muscle not just front.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

weighed myself this morning and was very shocked as was 91kg.

So I have reached my first main goal , get over 90kg .

didnt think things would go this well seen as I was 82.5kg a few week ago . I was hoping to get to 88kg my normal weight when not on supps , still not on anything so will see if I can add some more weight before I start supps again.

Next goal is 95 kg in 12 weeks

am still just as lean as in avi and the 4kg I want to add will all be muscle 2


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> weighed myself this morning and was very shocked as was 91kg.
> 
> So I have reached my first main goal , get over 90kg .
> 
> ...


Muscle memory is great eh mate! Dont see you having any problems getting to 95kg in the next 12 weeks, especially with the cycle you will be doing.

When we ordering these peps then mate???


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Muscle memory is great eh mate! Dont see you having any problems getting to 95kg in the next 12 weeks, especially with the cycle you will be doing.
> 
> When we ordering these peps then mate???


not next week , week after if you want.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

After the 24th for me mate. And ill be getting pins from needle exchange this time because im mega skint!!!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> After the 24th for me mate. And ill be getting pins from needle exchange this time because im mega skint!!!!


cool will order then .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> cool will order then .


nice one. TIME TO GET MASSSIVVEEEEE!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> nice one. TIME TO GET MASSSIVVEEEEE!!


am feeling fcuking great at the mo its about time aswell , things are going good diet and training wise . I have been writing my diet down today so will be good to see how many calories I am actually on at the min .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> am feeling fcuking great at the mo its about time aswell , things are going good diet and training wise . I have been writing my diet down today so will be good to see how many calories I am actually on at the min .


List it up then mate. How old are you again Jay?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> List it up then mate. How old are you again Jay?


will put it up tonight when finished eating everything, am 28 mate , wish I was younger . Just got to keep at it now and not stop for anything to make the most of my time.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

"make the most of my time" LOL!!! Your not fcuking 50 mate haha.

Im 24 so ill be bigger than you when im 28 lol just kidding. You have competed loads already mate so done well so far.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> "make the most of my time" LOL!!! Your not fcuking 50 mate haha.
> 
> Im 24 so ill be bigger than you when im 28 lol just kidding. You have competed loads already mate so done well so far.


lmao I know but you only have one life make the most of it. I need to stop thinking about the past and what ifs and concentrate on now. my plans so far is the 95kg in 12 week , 100kg lean next may , and no comps till atleast summer 2012.

am prob going collage this year 2 and starting up a small business soon to fund my bodybuilding and am trying to write a book , been doing this for last few month just not got very far lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> lmao I know but you only have one life make the most of it. I need to stop thinking about the past and what ifs and concentrate on now. my plans so far is the 95kg in 12 week , 100kg lean next may , and no comps till atleast summer 2012.
> 
> am prob going collage this year 2 and starting up a small business soon to fund my bodybuilding and am trying to write a book , been doing this for last few month just not got very far lol.


Really?? I always out you down as someone who wasnt intelligant mate....... LOL just kidding.

What book and what business? In my experience college qualifications mean eff all, i got a HND in business and what has it help me do, nothing......


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Really?? I always out you down as someone who wasnt intelligant mate....... LOL just kidding.
> 
> What book and what business? In my experience college qualifications mean eff all, i got a HND in business and what has it help me do, nothing......


I know they mean fcuk all I wasted 3 years a collage when younger, gona do a personal training nvq , dont think I will learn anything but it will be nice to have the qualification , gona start a supp company selling high end supplements. and do some personal training and contest prep. book is about extreme side of bodybuilding.

off to gym now


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> I know they mean fcuk all I wasted 3 years a collage when younger, gona do a personal training nvq , dont think I will learn anything but it will be nice to have the qualification , gona start a supp company selling high end supplements. and do some personal training and contest prep. book is about extreme side of bodybuilding.
> 
> off to gym now


Sounds reallt good mate. Let me know how it goes. Have good session, speak later.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Trained legs today did squats for first time in ages

squats (no belt so was happy with what I got for first time back)

70kg 20

120kg 12

170kg 10

170kg 10

leg extensions

40kg 12

60kg 12

70kg 12

70kg 12

inner & outer thigh super set

both full stack 12 reps of each , did 3 sets

lying leg curls

45kg 12

60kg 12

60kg 12

seated leg curls

40kg 12

50kg 12

50kg 11

standing calf raises

60kg 20

60kg 20

60kg 20

donkey calf raises

125kg 12

125kg 12

150kg 12


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Diet today (been meaning to write this up for ages)

weight gain

pro 67 crb 248 fat 13 cal 1458

beef stew

pro 30 carb 42 fat 30 cal 570

pre workout drink

pro 0 carb 4 fat 0 cal 16

carb drink

pro 0 carb 100 fat 0 cal 403

weight gain & pro bar

pro 51 carb 189 fat 12 cal 1106

weight gain & pro bar

pro 30 carb 70 fat 14 cal 526

strawberries & cream & pro shake

pro 39 carb 16 fat 33 cal 518

weight gain

pro 27 carb 171 fat 92 cal 1625

pro shake

pro 46 carb 1 fat 2 cal 236

TOTALS pro 290 carb 841 fat 196 cal 6458


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow mate. How the he'll can you get away with so many carbs. Looks good. Would just up the protein when on cycle.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Wow mate. How the he'll can you get away with so many carbs. Looks good. Would just up the protein when on cycle.


yes gona add an extra scoop of pro to everything


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

jeez how much is that a week on food mate?!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

OJay said:


> jeez how much is that a week on food mate?!


about £60 I think not 100% sure as I just get bits now and then .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thts cheap. Supplements and food set me bck around 350 a month.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Thts cheap. Supplements and food set me bck around 350 a month.


I prob spend the same , thats just on food.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mental aint it. I want to order this ghrp asap mate. Getting some slin in too I really want to up my game now so only mega clean carbs for me from now on. Changing from white potato to sweet potato when money permits. Good weekend!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Training from 13th

decline press

60kg 20

100kg 12

140kg 12

140kg 12

seated machine press

100kg 12

125kg 12

125kg 11

125kg 8

pec dec

40kg 12

50kg 12

50kg 12

low pully flyes

40kg 12

40kg 12

40kg 12

skullcrushers

40kg 12

60kg 12

40kg 12

dips

12

12

11

rope pushdowns

35kg 12

30kg 12

30kg 12

dumbbell curls

20kg 12

20kg 12

17.5kg 12

barbell curls

30kg 12

30kg 12

30kg 12

strength is slowly coming back, I looked very full and skin was really tight.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Training from 14th

chin-ups

0kg 20

20kg 12

30kg 8

20kg 6 10kg 4 0kg 3 (drop set)

reverse grip pulldowns

55kg 12

65kg 12

75kg 12

75kg 12

t-bar rows

20kg 20

40kg 12

40kg 12

20kg 12 (low underhand grip)

20kg 12 (low underhand grip)

seated cable row

60kg 12

70kg 12

80kg 11

80kg 12

single arm dumbbell rows

30kg 12

30kg 12

30kg 12 (super slow with big squeeze at top)


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Training from 15th

seated press

60kg 20

80kg 12

100kg 10

105kg 4 80kg 3 60kg 3 (drop set)

standing dumbbell press

20kg 12

20kg 12

20kg 12

standing behind neck press

30kg 20

50kg 12

60kg 12

60kg 12

reverse pec dec

35kg 12

45kg 12

50kg 12

shrugs

60kg 12

100kg 12

140kg 12

180kg 12


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Training from 16th

squat

70kg 20

120kg 12

170kg 12

190kg 12

200kg 10

leg extensions

40kg 12

45kg 12

45kg 12

40kg 12

seated ham curls

40kg 12

45kg 12

50kg 12

40kg 12

lying ham curls

35kg 12

40kg 12

40kg 12

35kg 12 (all really slow and squeezing at top)

inner and outer thigh machines (supper set)

both full stack

12 12

14 14

12 12

11 10


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Have had friday and weekend off feel really good now and will be training tomorrow doing chest.

my weight has settled at 90kg which I am happy with, will be starting to bulk in a few weeks and hopefully reach my next goal of 95kg


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Always nice to have a few days off, were you feeling the need for them? I get bored if I have 3 days off gym and off work don't know what to do with myself that doesn't cost money lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

OJay said:


> Always nice to have a few days off, were you feeling the need for them? I get bored if I have 3 days off gym and off work don't know what to do with myself that doesn't cost money lol


not really but am just getting back into things so didnt want to over do it, I know what you mean Ive been so bored not going gym lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Awrsome lifting mate!! 200 squat very impressive! SORT THIS SESSION OUT WERE HAVING


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Awrsome lifting mate!! 200 squat very impressive! SORT THIS SESSION OUT WERE HAVING


it wasnt bad for second time doing them in fcuking ages , what day do you do chest ? I do it monday


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I do it Monday too mate but at half 9 in mornin because need to get home and showered for work at twelve.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

New Training Program

CHEST

Decline bench

1 warm-up set

12 reps not to failure

12 reps to failure

6-8 reps to failure

Flat dumbbell bench

12 reps not to failure

12 reps to failure

6-8 reps to failure

20+ reps to failure

Incline bench

12 reps not to failure

12 reps to failure

6-8 reps to failure

20+ reps to failure

Cable flyes

12 reps not to failure

12 reps to failure

20+ reps to failure

Pec dec

12 reps not to failure

12 reps to failure

20+ reps to failure

Calfs standing & donkey

BACK

Deads

1 warm-up set

12 reps not to failure

12 reps to failure

6-8 reps to failure

Weighted chins

12 reps not to failure

12 reps to failure

6-8 reps to failure

Seated cable rows

12 reps not to failure

12 reps to failure

6-8 reps to failure

T-bar rows reverse low grip

12 reps not to failure

12 reps to failure

6-8 reps to failure

20+ reps to failure

Bent over lateral raises

12 reps not to failure

12 reps to failure

20+ reps to failure

SHOULDERS & TRAPS

Seated press

1 warm-up set

12 reps not to failure

12 reps to failure

6-8 reps to failure

Behind neck press

12 reps not to failure

12 reps to failure

20+ reps to failure

Lateral raises

12 reps not to failure

12 reps to failure

6-8 reps to failure

20+ reps to failure

Shrugs

12 reps not to failure

12 reps to failure

6-8 reps to failure

20+ reps to failure

ARMS

Ez bar curls

1 warm-up set

12 reps not to failure

12 reps to failure

6-8 reps to failure

Dumbbell curls

12 reps not to failure

12 reps to failure

6-8 reps to failure

20+ reps to failure

Hammer curls

12 reps not to failure

12 reps to failure

6-8 reps to failure

Skull crushers

1 warm-up set

12 reps not to failure

12 reps to failure

6-8 reps to failure

Dips

12 reps not to failure

12 reps to failure

6-8 reps to failure

20+ reps to failure

Rope pushdowns

12 reps not to failure

12 reps to failure

20+ reps to failure

LEGS

Squats

1 warm-up set

12 reps not to failure

12 reps to failure

6-8 reps to failure

Leg extensions

12 reps not to failure

12 reps to failure

6-8 reps to failure

20+ reps to failure

Lying ham curls

1 warm-up set

12 reps not to failure

12 reps to failure

6-8 reps to failure

Seated ham curls

12 reps not to failure

12 reps to failure

20+ reps to failure

Inner & outter thigh machines (super set)

12 reps not to failure

12 reps to failure

20+ reps to failure

Calfs standing & donkey

Will be starting this on monday


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

That actually looks really good mate. May give this a try myself!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Trained chest today (forgot to do calves)

decline bench

60kg 20

120kg 12

140kg 11

150kg 8

dumbbell bench

25kg 12

45kg 14

55kg 12

35kg 21

incline bench

60kg 12

80kg 12

90kg 8

60kg 18

cable flyes

40kg 12

60kg 12

40kg 30

pec dec

70kg 12

80kg 12

50kg 23


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Brillian benching mate. Good to see its all in full swing now!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

BACK

Deads (no gloves or wraps) grip was crap need to work on it.

70kg 12

120kg 12

170kg 7

Weighted chins

0kg 12

15kg 12

25kg 8

0kg 16

Seated cable rows

50kg 12

70kg 12

85kg 8

T-bar rows reverse low grip

20kg 12

30kg 12

30kg 8

20kg 16

Bent over lateral raises

15kg 12

25kg 12

30kg 8

15kg 23


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Trained shoulders traps an calfs yesterday

shoulder press

60kg 20

80kg 12

90kg 12

100kg 11

110kg 6

standind behind neck press

55kg 12

75kg 11

80kg 8

35kg 22

dumbbell side raises

15kg 12

20kg 12

25kg 9

7.5kg 37

shrugs

60kg 20

100kg 12

140kg 12

180kg 7

60kg 34

donkey calf raises

130kg 20

130kg 27

130kg 22

130kg 19


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

first pic today second pic 1 month ago , when everything was going **** lol. not to impressed but hopefully can improve in next few months.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Trained arms today

ez bar curls

40kg 20

50kg 12

60kg 12

70kg 8

30kg 28

dumbbell curls

15kg 12

20kg 12

25kg 9

10kg 26

preacher curls

25kg 12

30kg 12

20kg 23

skullcrushers

30kg 12

50kg 12

70kg 8

30kg 31

rope pushdowns

50kg 12

65kg 12

82.5kg 9

40kg 37

dips bodyweight

40

32

21

19


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Diet today has been hard work , am still having 3 meals and 3 super shakes . When it gets to tea time am full and feel a bit sick till night , stomach is bloated most the time and very hard to tense it , think am gona keep this up for 2 more week then stop for a week before I start my bulk.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Not impressed?????? Look fcuking awesome mate check out the veins!!!!!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Not impressed?????? Look fcuking awesome mate check out the veins!!!!!!


I know its better but it dont look loads better , maybe cos the older one is a bit bigger .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You are seriously wAy way bigger mate!!!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

having friday , saturday , and sunday off again as I think am over doing it especially with all the walking am doing (that seems to have done fcuk all for my fitness)

may even have a few more days off just gona see how I feel monday .


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Had a nice chilled day in the park today , got sun burn all over lol. eased of on my diet totally back to maintenance for time being and just ate junk food today . Also weight this morning still at 89kg.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

not training for next few days as my sunburn is really bad . Gona work out what am gona do for my bulk over the next few days I need to get huge asap lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

We all wanna be massive asap mate lol. How's things?

Read my thread in general - completely FCUKED


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> We all wanna be massive asap mate lol. How's things?
> 
> Read my thread in general - completely FCUKED


wtf just read it , I would of made counter accusation's against her so at least she gets fired 2.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> wtf just read it , I would of made counter accusation's against her so at least she gets fired 2.


Not sure what to do yet. Fcuked when I lose my job though, will be no bodybuilding for me!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Not sure what to do yet. Fcuked when I lose my job though, will be no bodybuilding for me!


you could still bodybuild if you wanted , but just on a very slim budget . I know lots of people who dont work and they still go gym. If you do lose your job maybe its an opportunity to get a better one. Hope it all turns out ok in the end.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Cheers mate. Will be lookin around straight away but I have no experience in anything but call centre work so will be doing that again no doubt but at least it pays the bills eh. Just seriously annoyed it's coming to this over something so silly and false. Guess loyalty in a job means fcuk all nowadays.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Cheers mate. Will be lookin around straight away but I have no experience in anything but call centre work so will be doing that again no doubt but at least it pays the bills eh. Just seriously annoyed it's coming to this over something so silly and false. Guess loyalty in a job means fcuk all nowadays.


If you do lose your job you should think about collage or some training for a job you do like , have a rest as well , it will be hard at first but you can live of benefits and still do stuff you just need to manage your money well.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I can't mate honestly. My outgoings are 1000 a month so I need a job. I have gone through college and uni and have qualifications in business HND. it's useless without experience and jobs in that are scarce to say the least. I'll sort something mate. Hoping parents might help a little.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I can't mate honestly. My outgoings are 1000 a month so I need a job. I have gone through college and uni and have qualifications in business HND. it's useless without experience and jobs in that are scarce to say the least. I'll sort something mate. Hoping parents might help a little.


wow thats alot , I have 0 outgoings no contracts or loans , so its just food and gym stuff I prob never spend more than £100 a week and £40 of that goes to my mate for staying there.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well I have rent, phone, gas and electric, Car insurance an fuel, counsil tax, mobile phone, Internet, food, gym and more so thats why I'm desperate for a job mate. Fcuk knows what's gunna happen. Life is fcuked if I do lose job


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

when you on benefits they pay rent and council tax , you dont need a car or phone or internet, where I live they send you on a course were you do work experience in a field you like and normally you get a job at the end of it and they will pay you travel expenses ie bus ticket or petrol and you get £20 a week extra benefits , and if you get a job in 13 week you get a few hundred pound , and they will pay your rent for first month while you work to help you get on your feet.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

May do a training session tomorrow night as my sunburn is not as sore now , will see how I feel tomorrow. Am feeling very small and flat at the moment as well so need to get bk in the gym asap .


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Off to the gym today had a week off now due to sunburn , feels miles better today cant wait to train today .

Diet has been maintenance all week and will stay that for next couple of week.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Do you think it's wise to keep maintenance cals whilst going back to the gym? You think that your body might get tired again?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

OJay said:


> Do you think it's wise to keep maintenance cals whilst going back to the gym? You think that your body might get tired again?


I will just be doing a maintenance workout to most days , should be fine . trained today and was good.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Trained shoulders today

warmed up with 20kg, 50kg, 80kg then did two drop sets starting from 110kg going down to 20kg with 3 drops .

standing side lateral raises 15kg 20 reps , 17.5kg 12 , 22.5kg 12 drop to 15kg 9,

shrugs 3 sets with 100kg all 20+ reps.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

video from my workout today thats also for a comp on another site.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

to be fair, that did look fairly hard 

think i popped a shoulder just watching........


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

paul81 said:


> to be fair, that did look fairly hard
> 
> think i popped a shoulder just watching........


that was second go at it as my mate didnt video all of the first one lol. Shoulders got a good pump.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Can't see the video mate? Glad things going well for you.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Can't see the video mate? Glad things going well for you.


how are your problems going ?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> how are your problems going ?


Ernmmm lol. Not great mate but such is life. I'll hear more soon. Drop us a pm with ya number mate xos hardly on here anymore n


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

feeling really good and refreshed today had a good nights sleep for once , off to the gym soon gona walk there and back. Ive got my head harness back now so gona be training neck either today or next week and will post a video doing minimum 80kg lifts for reps with it in a few weeks when I get used to using it again .


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Do you find anything in particular helps with sleeping? Anything diff you done last night that you haven't before which helped?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

OJay said:


> Do you find anything in particular helps with sleeping? Anything diff you done last night that you haven't before which helped?


nope , I am in a good place at the moment, so nothing to worry about . Sleep can still be rubbish when am like this though.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Just back from the gym , did back today.

Rack pulls

bar 20

70kg 12

120kg 12

170kg 8

170kg 8

chin ups

0kg 14

0kg 12

20kg 12

20kg 9

t-bar wide grip

40kg 12

60kg 11

60kg 8

t-bar low close grip

20kg 12

30kg 12

35kg 12

40kg 9

seated cg rows

50kg 12

75kg 12

90kg 10

100kg 7

reverse pec dec

50kg 12

65kg 12

70kg 12

was a good session just need to keep working on deads as these are my sticking point .


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I find alternating one week racks one week deads has helped bring my back up loads this year

When you say you need to work on them is that for aesthetics or strength?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Glad your sleeping is better mate! Mine is shocking with the worry of work etc!

God good news on one front though will get my journal back up and put it in there.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

OJay said:


> I find alternating one week racks one week deads has helped bring my back up loads this year
> 
> When you say you need to work on them is that for aesthetics or strength?


both, obviously aesthetics more seen as am a bodybuilder , but would like them to get stronger to . My back is really thick but not as wide .


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Trained chest and neck today

Decline bench

60kg 12

100kg 8

140kg 3

160kg 6

170kg 3

172.5kg 3 NEW PR (170 is most done and that was on gear)

Dumbbell press

20kg 12

45kg 12

55kg 12

Flyes

40lbs 12

50lbs 12

60lbs 12

40lbs 12

Pec dec

30kg 12

40kg 12

40kg 12

Neck raises

20kg 20

40kg 12

50kg 12


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fcuk mate strength is on the up!!!!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuk mate strength is on the up!!!!!


I think its cos I have started training shoulders again properly so I can bench more now , cos nothing else is going up that good and deads have gone done lol (gona work on technique that should help cos i do them with legs basically straight)


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Today I will be busy for once got a few things to do then off to gym later and will train back hams and maybe calfs . Gona work on my deadlift as I dont bend my legs enough. also gona practice my posing especially lat spreads and side tricep as these am finding hard , tricep pose cos am just so inflexible.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds good mate. I'm all in the clear at work by the way. Getting my journal back so will explain in there.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

deads

20kg 20

70kg 12

120kg 12

170kg 12

200kg 6

210kg 1

220kg 1

230kg got it 2 knees , didnt have wraps on

222.5kg 1

170kg 12

chin-ups

0kg 41

20kg 12

30kg 12

0kg 9

low cg t-bar rows

20kg 12

40kg 12

60kg 12

20kg 15

wg pulldowns

50kg 12

70kg 12

80kg 12

80kg 12


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

seen as am prob not competing in bodybuilding till next year I am gona do a strongman or powerlifting event this year , not sure what though as in strongman I will be to big for under 90kg and to small for under105kg so was maybe thinking a first timer class , as for powerlifting I havent got a clue what events or classes they do .

I will be incorporating in some strength training and when I know exactly what am doing will go once a week to a gym with special equipment.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Been looking at strongman events I can do and they are all full even ones at the end of the year


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

ok so far it looks like I will be doing the UK open powerlifting championships in london in september , so I better get training . Will still be training for bodybuilding but will go to low reps on main compound exercises.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

pics from today


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

shoulders today

standing barbell press

60kg 12

80kg 12

90kg 9

95kg 5

60kg 14

dumbbell press seated

30kg 12

37.5kg 10

42.5kg 7

47.5kg 3

side laterals

17.5kg 12

20kg 12

20kg 12

15kg 12 7.5kg 23

shrugs

20kg 40

60kg 20

100kg 12

140kg 12

180kg 12


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Look very good in your pics mate but still need a lot of practice on posing lol. Look much much fuller mate. Great shoulder session. I could never press that standing.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Look very good in your pics mate but still need a lot of practice on posing lol. Look much much fuller mate. Great shoulder session. I could never press that standing.


ha ha I know its still **** , my lats look better though but they still slightly overpowered by my back thickness .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I think with better posing it would show your physique much better b


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

well am gona be getting lessons of a pro so that should help, I wasnt really tensing my arms in the back double bicep I just wanted to see if my back looked wider lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

That should be good mate. Excuses excuses


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

what you think of me doing the power lifting , its in 8 week


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Legs today , not done for 2 weeks and last did 200kg , gona do some singles and work on rep range .


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

squat (all low)

bar 20

70kg 12

120kg 12

170kg 3

200kg 1

220kg 1

220kg 1

120kg 12

70kg 12

leg press (super fast knees to chest)

50kg 10

100kg 10

150kg 10

leg extensions

50kg 12

60kg 12

75kg 12

85kg 12

95kg 12

seated ham curls

50lbs 20

70lbs 12

100lbs 12

100lbs 12

70lbs 20

inner & outer thigh machines super set

full stacks 4 sets

donkey calf raises

150kg 12

150kg 12

150kg 12

150kg 12

100kg 23


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

2 days off now and I need it legs are fcuked lol, looking forward to monday and chest session and trying flat bench again.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Flat bench

bar 20

60kg 12

100kg 6

120kg 3

130kg 1

140kg 1

150kg 1

152.5kg 1

152.5kg 1

120kg 6

100kg 12

Dumbbell press flat

45kg 12

55kg 10

57.5kg 7

35kg 12

Cable flye

40lbs 12

50lbs 12

60lbs 12

dumbbell flye

15kg 12

25kg 12

25kg 12


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

pic from today


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking massive mate!!! Something is working.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking massive mate!!! Something is working.


Cheers mate , everything is going well and should keep going well , the main thing thats changed is I dont have any stress any more and nothing to worry about .


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

GOALS for next week

Bench 155 kg

Dead 230 kg

Squat 230 kg

GOALS for next 6 weeks

Bench 175 kg

Dead 260kg

Squat 265 kg


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Deadlifts

bar 20

60kg 12

100kg 8

140kg 4

180kg 2

230kg 1

230kg 1 PR

240kg 1 PR

T-bar row

40kg 12

60kg 12

60kg 12

Seated cable row

60kg 12

70kg 12

85kg 12

wide grip pulldowns

55kg 12

70kg 12

75kg 12

75kg 12


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Man thats good deadlifting mate. Get in there son!!!!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Damn nice dead there mate!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Arms nice light session

dumbbell curls

10kg 20

15kg 12

20kg 12

25kg 12

15kg 12

preacher curls

20kg 12

25kg 12

30kg 12

30kg 12

20kg 12

hammer curls

20kg 12

20kg 12

20kg 12

20kg 12

dips & cable pushdowns (superset)

bw 20 35kg 12

bw 20 40kg 12

bw 20 35kg 12

bw 20 35kg 12

dumbbell overhead raises

15kg 12

15kg 12

15kg 12

12.5kg 12


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Doesn't look light lol!!! Wish I could shift the weights you do. My luck all my bones would snap trying!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Dumbbell press

20kg 20

30kg 12

40kg 8

45kg 10

lateral raises

15kg 12

20kg 12

25kg 9

15kg 12

reverse pec dec

50kg 12

60kg 12

70kg 12

80kg 11

head harness

20kg 12

40kg 12

50kg 12

45kg 12

45kg 8

20kg 43


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Squat

bar 20

60kg 12

100kg 12

140kg 6

180kg 4

220kg 3

230kg 2

leg extensions

50kg 12

60kg 12

75kg 12

90kg 10

seated ham curls

70lbs 20

100lbs 12

130lbs 12

150lbs 10

90lbs 14

90lbs 12

donkey calf raises single leg

120kg 20

120kg 20

120kg 20

110kg 23

90kg 29

I know its sh!t rom , I was ment to do a single but didnt go low so did another will be making up for it next week


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

I have had a good rest over weekend and am ready to get serious now , I am entering a strongman comp as well as powerlifting comp both should be in september. So will be carrying on with my training I am currently doing but also going once a week to train with strongman equipment.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

will be training chest today so gona try get videos of my bench , will also be going checking out a gym with strongman equipment this week.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Bench press

bar 20

60kg 12

100kg 12

140kg 6

150kg 3

155kg 1

162.5kg 1

140kg 10

100kg 12

60kg 17

dumbbell press

40kg 12

40kg 12

40kg 12

40kg 9

flyes

15kg 12

17.5kg 12

17.5kg 12

17.5kg 12


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

outstanding mate


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> outstanding mate


thanks mate am slowly getting there


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm envious of your bench I'm really struggling to get mind muscle connection on chest without shoulders taking over. With my clients I can easily get them to do it but not on myself which is weird!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

OJay said:


> I'm envious of your bench I'm really struggling to get mind muscle connection on chest without shoulders taking over. With my clients I can easily get them to do it but not on myself which is weird!


cheers , my chest seems to be coming along quite well now but still along way to go.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just subbed your youtube, awesome video's man, you are one crazy dude haah!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Hopefully more craziness coming soon lol, should be getting a very mad posing routine up in next couple of week am just waiting on the dvd.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

**** sake please no headstands!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> **** sake please no headstands!!


lol its from an old comp so yer there headstands and cartwheels lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

chin-ups

bw 20

20kg 12

40kg 12

40kg 9 bw 11

20kg 12 bw 7

supported t-bar rows

40kg 12

60kg 12

80kg 6

60kg 12

seated cable rows

60kg 12

75kg 12

85kg 12

90kg 8

wide grip pulldowns

60kg 12

80kg 12

85kg 12

85kg 11


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> lol its from an old comp so yer there headstands and cartwheels lol


Haha. I'm in stitches when I watch them mate lol!!! You practicing poison everyday at the minute?? I think it would make your physique look a million times better if you can hit the poses better.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jesus. 40kg chins that's seriously good mate. I done chins today for the first time in a long long time and only manages bodyweight, JUST!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Jesus. 40kg chins that's seriously good mate. I done chins today for the first time in a long long time and only manages bodyweight, JUST!


have been doing little bits of posing now and then , the powerlifting and strongman training is taking main priority.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah makes sense mate. Just get someone who is really good at posing to check you over when you can if you have anyone.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah makes sense mate. Just get someone who is really good at posing to check you over when you can if you have anyone.


yes will be doing , am getting better now anyway just need to work on flexibility 2.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

triceps and biceps today gona do medium weight workout, next week am gona step things up. Diet is normal but am having 1 weight gain shake per day at the min, will slowly up this over next week and half.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Why a medium weight workout? Is that really going to give the muscle enough stimulus to grow??

Do you mean one of them crazy weight gain shakes ?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Why a medium weight workout? Is that really going to give the muscle enough stimulus to grow??
> 
> Do you mean one of them crazy weight gain shakes ?


cos I have been training really hard and body needs a little rest , will be going hard from monday so should see some big weights shifted. and sort of lol minus the beef and tuna lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You blind git !


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Training wednesday

seated dumbbell curls

15kg 18

20kg 12

25kg 12

20kg 12

machine preacher

30kg 12

40kg 12

50kg 12

60kg 12

70kg 11

75kg 9

dips

bw 20

bw 20

bw 20

skullcrushers

30kg 12

40kg 12

40kg 12

40kg 12

rope cable pushdowns

35kg 12

45kg 12

45kg 12

35kg 20


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Milky said:


> You blind git !


the windscreen was shining so couldnt see who it was till u went past


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

hammer press

40kg 20

80kg 12

100kg 12

120kg 6

100kg 12

80kg 12

dumbbell press

20kg 12

20kg 12

20kg 12

side raises

20kg 12

20kg 12

20kg 12

15kg 20

machine press

60kg 12

60kg 12

60kg 12

60kg 17


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> cos I have been training really hard and body needs a little rest , will be going hard from monday so should see some big weights shifted. and sort of lol minus the beef and tuna lol


Sounds good mate. Some new videos?

Yeah they looked seriously minging mate lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good mate. Some new videos?
> 
> Yeah they looked seriously minging mate lol.


yes will be doing one for my lead up to the comps and will post the odd video of lifts each week.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Legs today

leg press knees to chest fast

50kg 20

100kg 12

150kg 12

200kg 8

250kg 6

150kg 12

leg extensions

50kg 12

60kg 12

70kg 12

80kg 12

95kg 12

seated leg curls

90lbs 12

110lbs 12

150lbs 12

170lbs 10

150lbs 12

110lbs 15

super set inner and outer thigh machines.

20 reps of each x2

donkey calf raises

140kg 30

150kg 20

150kg 20

120kg 30


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Should have some really good news for next week


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Why would you write that and then not tell us what this good news is you plum lol.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

spill mate spill


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Why would you write that and then not tell us what this good news is you plum lol.


to build up the suspense lol



OJay said:


> spill mate spill


am getting sponsored


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

How!  would love to get sponsored  :L


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

diixxy said:


> How!  would love to get sponsored  :L


win some comps then start asking company's to sponsor you.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mate that is seriously good news!!! Which company and what will this actualy give you in terms of benefits apart from saying your sponsored.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice one mate! Always good to get support of a company behind you, especially if it's one that you believe in their products


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Mate that is seriously good news!!! Which company and what will this actualy give you in terms of benefits apart from saying your sponsored.


Protein247 they have just sent me some whey and clothes and shakers ect and will be sorting out details over weekend, they have just launched today.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

That's brilliant mate , nice going!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

OJay said:


> Nice one mate! Always good to get support of a company behind you, especially if it's one that you believe in their products


I will be reviewing there products over next week or so


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Fair play that's awesome!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome. Be nice to have some prices mate. An if you get them cheap then sort me out


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Awesome. Be nice to have some prices mate. An if you get them cheap then sort me out


well from what they have showed me they are cheaper than my protein , will let you know


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hope so as they have a new customer if they are.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Having a good rest today and tomorrow and slowly building the cals back up.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Just spent the last few hrs reading this thread and I am glad I have read it. Well in pal with your training and keeping up with your goals. Good luck in the future and with the comps. You look good pal, keep it up

Regards

Joe


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Joe1961 said:


> Just spent the last few hrs reading this thread and I am glad I have read it. Well in pal with your training and keeping up with your goals. Good luck in the future and with the comps. You look good pal, keep it up
> 
> Regards
> 
> Joe


thanks mate , things should only be getting better from now on .


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Protein247 is a new supplement company supplying high quality well priced products, check out there site http://www.protein247.co.uk/


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Please could you also like there facebook page if you have it http://www.facebook.com/pages/Protein247/110792362347285

thanks J


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

£56 for 5kg isn't THAT cheap mate. Can you sort me a better price on mates rates lol. Is there a delivery cost?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Also I don't have facebook mate, can I still get a free shaker?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Also I don't have facebook mate, can I still get a free shaker?


ha ha I will find out for you , they are starting of on smaller bags first I think so there 2.5kg is cheaper than mp and they have free delivery.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

and its next day delivery if you order before 2pm

you have to spend over £100 with MY PROTEIN for free delivery


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I know but when you get 2 x 2.5 kg bags it's 56 quid for that and with my protein when you price its cheaper even with delivery added on. May order to give them a try mate.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

if you buy 3 bags it works out cheaper than mp though


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

awesome journal. read it for first time will read more of it tomorrow from the start.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

also read up on type 7 plastic this is what mp use for there bags it is highly toxic

type 7 plastic contains Bisphenol A which is an endocrine disruptor.

Endocrine disruptors are chemicals that interfere with endocrine (or hormone system) in animals, including humans. These disruptions can cause cancerous tumors, birth defects, and other developmental disorders. Specifically, they are known to cause learning disabilities, severe attention deficit disorder, cognitive and brain development problems, deformations of the body (including limbs); sexual development problems, feminizing of males or masculine effects on females, etc


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Big bench time 2moz , am fired up and ready to go. Left elbow has a slight niggle so will prob wrap it.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Me too mate but when I say big bench mine will prob only be going fr 120 on decline lol you have any targets?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Me too mate but when I say big bench mine will prob only be going fr 120 on decline lol you have any targets?


anything thats more than last week prob go for 170kg for a single


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Might try my 1 rep max tomorrow on flat bench  havent done barbell bench in a few weeks either


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Might try my 1 rep max tomorrow on flat bench  havent done barbell bench in a few weeks either


 i hadnt done it for about a year till 2 week ago always did decline


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Received my t-shirts shakers and protein today from Protein247, they all look excellent and will be taking them to the gym with me. I will be reviewing the whey protein when I have tried it, think I will have some now before I go gym :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks good mate. I want some freebies to advertise them!!!!!! Lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Looks good mate. I want some freebies to advertise them!!!!!! Lol


shame you not got fb they are giving out prizes for every 100 likes they get and on TM they doing a comp were u post a brutal leg workout to receive 1 free product from the site of your choice.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Me in my new Protein247 t-shirt at the gym.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

wasn't feeling good today was tired but pushed on despite having sore elbow and forgetting wrist wraps, almost got 167.5kg .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah shame mate but can't have facebook. Causes too much sh1t. Look at you, any opportunity to pose lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah shame mate but can't have facebook. Causes too much sh1t. Look at you, any opportunity to pose lol


I like looking at myself lol.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah shame mate but can't have facebook. Causes too much sh1t. Look at you, any opportunity to pose lol


Amen to that brother.....l too am barred from it !


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Diet was ok today but meal timings was not good so I will now be having set meals and shakes at set times so I am ensured to get all my cals and protein in. I will also start posting my diet so I can monitor exactly what I am doing.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

chest

Flat bench

bar 20

60kg 12

100kg 8

140kg 1 (felt awkward and heavy)

140kg 3

100kg 10

160kg 1

167.5kg almost 1

Dumbbell press

35kg 12

45kg 12

55kg 8

60kg 4 and half

Pec dec

50kg 12

50kg 12

50kg 12

Cable flyes

45lbs 12

45lbs 12

45lbs 12

40lbs 20


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

No training yesterday as kept falling asleep and was very hot all day , of to the gym now though hopefully feel better than monday and have a good workout.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah it was stupidly hot yesterday!:/ you on cycle or off atm mate?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Was bloody freezing here then again I had a bug and was asleep most of day not fun! Where abouts are you two? I want some sun!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Yeah it was stupidly hot yesterday!:/ you on cycle or off atm mate?


just starting and yes was hot



OJay said:


> Was bloody freezing here then again I had a bug and was asleep most of day not fun! Where abouts are you two? I want some sun!


manchester


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

OJay said:


> Was bloody freezing here then again I had a bug and was asleep most of day not fun! Where abouts are you two? I want some sun!


South wales, been boiling for the past week or so! I prefer snow  :L


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Pics from gym today in Protein247 T-shirt


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

And the 'Mr Vein Award' goes tooooooooo........ JAY STAR CARRRRRRR! lol. Looking good mate. How's the diet log coming along? Need to sort a session soon mate.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> And the 'Mr Vein Award' goes tooooooooo........ JAY STAR CARRRRRRR! lol. Looking good mate. How's the diet log coming along? Need to sort a session soon mate.


gona write down a schedule today and start 2moz. Yes will do mate .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok nice one mate. Let me know when your free.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Yesterdays workout

Deads

bar 20

60kg 12

100kg 8

140kg 4

180kg 3

220kg 1

250kg fail

245kg fail

245kg fail got them all half way but was bending back and looked dodgy.

chin-ups

bw 20

bw 20

pulldowns

60kg 12

90kg 12

110kg 12

125kg 12

seated cg rows

60kg 12

70kg 9

85kg 8

85kg 8


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

NEW DIET PLAN

WAKE UP

protein shake

45mins later meal 1

2 hours later weight gain shake

1 hour later GYM

1 hour later weight gain shake

2 hours later meal 2

2 hours later weight gain shake

2 hours later meal 3

2 hours later protein and fat shake

BED


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> NEW DIET PLAN
> 
> WAKE UP
> 
> ...


Whats the macro and calorie count looking like on that mate?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Whats the macro and calorie count looking like on that mate?


will post up today's diet after doing that tonight


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Clip from today's training


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good shoulder pressing mate!! You ever shoulder press on smiths?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good shoulder pressing mate!! You ever shoulder press on smiths?


yes I did today before the dumbbells


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Today's diet

Protein247 whey shake

pro 48 fat 2 carb 5 cal 242

sweet & sour chicken

egg fried rice

pro 25 fat 10 carb 105 cal 626

200g wms

2 scoops of Protein247 whey

pro 40 fat 3 carb 172 cal 928

monster munch

protein bar

pro 20 fat 16 carb 52 cal 423

100g wms

100g oats

2 scoops of Protein247 whey

3 tblspn olive oil

400ml milk

pro 74 fat 57 carb 166 cal 1517

pizza

pro 36 fat 38 carb 96 cal 864

300ml milk

3 tblspn olive oil

3 scoops of milk & whey

pro 85 fat 51 carb 20 cal 858

TOTALS Protein 337

Carbohydrates 616

Fat 177

Calories 5458


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Today's workout

seated smith press

bar 20

60kg 12

80kg 3

100kg 3

110kg 8

120kg 6

dumbbell press seated

35kg 12

40kg 12

45kg 10

47.5kg 7

side lateralls

15kg 12

20kg 12

17.5kg 12

reverse pec dec

50kg 12

50kg 12

50kg 12


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> Today's diet
> 
> Protein247 whey shake
> 
> ...


I was going to ask what your doing at the moment but after reading this I can see that your bulking xD


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah and somehow he stays lean eating this aswel! Cvnt lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Had a good weekend and its bench day tomorrow, might do some decline as well as flat, hopefully things go better than last week and stuff dont feel as heavy lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Chest training

Flat bench

bar 20

60kg 14

100kg 10

120kg 6

140kg 4

160kg 1

165kg 1

Decline bench

165kg 1

175kg fail

Dumbbell press flat

35kg 12

45kg 12

55kg 10

60kg 8

Cable flyes

50lbs 12

60lbs 12

50lbs 12

40lbs 14


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> Chest training
> 
> Flat bench
> 
> ...


Yay did the same as you on bench today  100 x 10... Only difference is yours was a warm up and mine was untill failure lmao!

Good sesh mate, and good new video


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Yay did the same as you on bench today  100 x 10... Only difference is yours was a warm up and mine was untill failure lmao!
> 
> Good sesh mate, and good new video


Thanks mate , hopefully better to come


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

GreAt pressing on the dumbells mate progress is immense at the minute for you.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> GreAt pressing on the dumbells mate progress is immense at the minute for you.


yes the dumbbells felt easy , its just the benching that has ground to a halt


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Still Impressive mate seriously. I'll try video some of my unimpressive lifts soon lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Back training today

Deads

60kg 12

100kg 8

140kg 6

180kg 2

220kg 1

245kg fail

Chin-ups

bw 20+

bw 16

bw 12

bw 8

Seated cable rows

60kg 12

70kg 12

80kg 9

70kg 12

Neck raises

20kg 12

40kg 14ish cant remember

20kg lots lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

1 muffin

2 scoops Protein247 whey

pro 52 carb 28 fat 8 cals 404

chicken an beef curry

1 coffee

1 scoop Protein 247 whey

pro 58 carb 84 fat 15 cal 722

1 scoop Protein 247 whey

pro 24 carb 2 fat 1 cal 121

2 scoops Protein 247 whey

100g wms

pro 48 carb 88 fat 2 cal 585

200g steak

2 large eggs

pro 54 carb 1 fat 41 cal 598

milk

3 tblspn olive oil

2 scoops Protein 247 whey

pro 58 carb 18 fat 49 cal 751

2 scoops casein

pro 34 carb 0 fat 1 cal 146

TOTALS PRO 328 CARB 221 FAT 117 CAL 3327


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Squats

bar 20

60kg 12

100kg 10

140kg 7

180kg 5 rest few seconds

180kg 2

140kg 12

100kg 12

lying ham curls

45kg 12

55kg 12

65kg 10

65kg 8

65kg 7

seated ham curls

90lbs 14

90lbs 12

90lbs 12

90lbs 11


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Having today and weekend off to recover as been feeling a little fcuked recently , gona try get diet sorted and start getting up early to.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mate you don't seem to do many exercises but a lot of sets on the ones you do. Any reason why?

You got much planned this weekend outside of bodybuilding?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Mate you don't seem to do many exercises but a lot of sets on the ones you do. Any reason why?
> 
> You got much planned this weekend outside of bodybuilding?


am concentrating on strength so just doing main exercises keeping it simple


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ah right ok mate makes sense. I forgot you was doing a strongman comp.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Chest tomorrow think I might start with dumbbells


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Will shift more than them 60's then if you do.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Will shift more than them 60's then if you do.


Ive had no sleep so not gona bother today


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Things not going 2 well today had no sleep last night just woke up now so had no food , I needed to get up earlier not later. Will not be training today and maybe tomorrow, I am proper fcuking stressed.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm the same mate not sleeping at all at the minute and suffering stress the most I ever have before an it's effecting me big time and I look sh1t for it  . Things get better though don't they. Can't see mine any time soon with loads of Sh1t happening for me at the minute that I won't mention on open forum. Why you not sleeping do you think?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I'm the same mate not sleeping at all at the minute and suffering stress the most I ever have before an it's effecting me big time and I look sh1t for it  . Things get better though don't they. Can't see mine any time soon with loads of Sh1t happening for me at the minute that I won't mention on open forum. Why you not sleeping do you think?


Same mate, seems everytime I get ready to go to sleep a million thoughts fly in my head! Doing my head in! I would love to be able to get a solid 8 everynight! But hasnt happened in months :/


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

That's what I do dixxy, think about something that has happened in the past, I won't say what on here but I think about how it happened, picturing it and wandering what else happened etc. Fcukin horrible but I physically cannot stop doing it.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> That's what I do dixxy, think about something that has happened in the past, I won't say what on here but I think about how it happened, picturing it and wandering what else happened etc. Fcukin horrible but I physically cannot stop doing it.


Yup same, or even thinking about tomorrows training and stuff, either way its horrible. I woke up at 5 yesterday just so I could get some sleep last night, and it still took me a good 3 hours to get to sleep  !


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah I prob get about 3 ish hours a night and its been like this for a long time now. Wish I could wipe some things from my memory. Life would be a lot better.

Jay, you training tomorrow mate?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Also put couple videos in my journal, could you check my form please.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

ive just woke up now , builders and alarms kept me up all morning , I got to sleep ok . If am still awake in morning then yes gona train.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Why are you nocturnal?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Why are you nocturnal?


lmao I went to sleep at 1 last night but got woke up at 6 then didnt get back to sleep till about dinner , so plan I stay awake all night and day and gona buy some ear plugs to stop this happening again.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lol must be shattered mate.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Managed to get some sleep last night and woke up at half 8 so am pleased now , just need to keep getting up early.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

last couple of days have gone sh!t , no food and only 1 day of training

dumbbell press flat

35kg 20

45kg 12

55kg 12

60kg 12

62.5kg 11

65kg 10 ( not sure if I can go heavier cos the dumbbells are to long to get up on my knees)

cable flyes

40lbs 20

50lbs 12

50lbs 12

50lbs 12

flat dumbbell flyes

15kg 12

17.5kg 12

20kg 12

15kg 12


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good pressing mate. Dumbells are rubbish at my gym and only go up to 50. I use bar now because of this.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

they go upto 90kg at mine but they to long and have little rubber bits sticking out on ends , Ive done 150lbs dumbbells at another gym as they are cast metal and easy to get up yourself.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

For the past few weeks I haven't trained due to financial and personal problems, just when everything seemed to be going so well. My plans have now changed for what I want from the future, but going to have a long hard think what's best.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

keep your chin up mate u sound a bit down on last post hope eveything works out for the best


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Dinger said:


> keep your chin up mate u sound a bit down on last post hope eveything works out for the best


Cheers mate I just need to stop focusing on all the bad things as this makes it worse and I just need to solider on.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Going back to the gym tomorrow , plans now are just to maintain weight and try bring up weak bodyparts, I cant afford to bulk properly and realistically for my height I would need to do the under 100kg to be competitive so might as well stay around this weight and do classic class. As for the powerlifting I wanted to do it was just to expensive it would have cost £500+ just to do 1 comp, if it had been closer and not in london then I would of still been able to do it.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Good plan it makes sense to bring those body parts up slowly, the original plan was to Bodybuild and that's what you are now doing I'm sure you will still gain strength as the time goes by mate

Who knows what the future holds? Fortunes could change and you could powerlift in the future


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

OJay said:


> Good plan it makes sense to bring those body parts up slowly, the original plan was to Bodybuild and that's what you are now doing I'm sure you will still gain strength as the time goes by mate
> 
> Who knows what the future holds? Fortunes could change and you could powerlift in the future


yes I think this makes sense , I was just panicking thinking am to old and need to get huge quick.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Off to the gym now gona blast some back, hopefully can still lift some respectable figures, not gona go as heavy on deads though as before just gona do light sets with a squeeze.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Just back from the gym, session started of **** was talking to much but after first exercise things went good apart from strength being sh!t but that doesn't matter.

Chin ups

bw 24

20kg 11

20kg 10

bw 43

bw 31

reverse grip pulldowns

50kg 12

60kg 12

70kg 12

80kg 9

seated cable rows

50kg 11

50kg 10

50kg 10

50kg 9

stiff leg deads

70kg 12

70kg 12

70kg 12

70kg 28 with straps

reverse close grip t-bar

20kg 10

20kg 10

10kg 13

10kg 12


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> For the past few weeks I haven't trained due to financial and personal problems, just when everything seemed to be going so well. My plans have now changed for what I want from the future, but going to have a long hard think what's best.


Sorry to hear this mate, im in the same boat at the minute. Having proper sh1t time in life which has ruined training and diet is pathetic at the minute, only having about 1 solid meal a day because cant stop throwing up. Will come back bigger and better im sure......


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

43 bodyweight chins! Jesus!! I manage 3 x 8 lol!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Sorry to hear this mate, im in the same boat at the minute. Having proper sh1t time in life which has ruined training and diet is pathetic at the minute, only having about 1 solid meal a day because cant stop throwing up. Will come back bigger and better im sure......


Its sh!t aint it, lots of my problems at the min are just in my mind. I have some plans for the next few month and things seem to be getting better this is just a small inconvenience. Hope you get sorted 2.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Trained legs today

Lying leg curls

35kg 22

40kg 12

45kg 12

50kg 10

35kg 20

Donkey calf raises

125kg 20

140kg 30

140kg 30

150kg 30

Seated leg curls

70lbs 12

90lbs 12

110lbs 12

90lbs 12

70lbs 23

Leg press

100kg 20

150kg 12

200kg 12

250kg 12

100kg 26

Inner & outer thigh machines

12 30

10 20

30 12

45

Standing calf raises

40kg 30

50kg 30

50kg 44


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Its sh!t aint it, lots of my problems at the min are just in my mind. I have some plans for the next few month and things seem to be getting better this is just a small inconvenience. Hope you get sorted 2.


Yeah shocking mate. I may be single very soon and that will kill me but have to see what happens


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Trained chest today

Decline press

bar 20

60kg 12

100kg 12

140kg 8

Incline press

60kg 10

60kg 16

80kg 8 drop to 60kg 7

Flat dumbbell

25kg 8

25kg 8

25kg 7 dumbbell flyes 12.5kg 11

12.5kg 9

12.5kg 8

Cable flyes

35lbs 12

45lbs 12

45lbs 12

35lbs 15


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Still lifting good mate bet it's nice to have a few sessions under the belt again


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

OJay said:


> Still lifting good mate bet it's nice to have a few sessions under the belt again


yes feel miles better now , just got to keep at it.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Up early tomorrow and off to the gym , gona start going in the mornings from now on. Gona clean up my diet aswell.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

You know what is to be done with diet so I'm sure if you truely want it you will clean it up enough messing around


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Trained arms today

Dumbbell curls

15kg 10

20kg 10

25kg 8

27.5kg 6

machine preacher curls single arm

15kg 20 20

20kg 12 12

25kg 12 12

25kg 12 12

15kg 18 18

Hammer curls

15kg 10

15kg 10

15kg 10

Close grip bench

bar 20

60kg 12

80kg 12

90kg 12

60kg 17

bar 32

Overhead extensions

30kg 12

30kg 12

30kg 12

30kg 12

Rope cable pushdowns

50lbs 20

70lbs 16

90lbs 12

100lbs 12

70lbs 20


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good workout. Whats your split mate and on what days. I want to add an arms day but completely unsure how to structure it and still allow ample rest between muscle groups i.e not hitting shoulders the day after chest etc.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good workout. Whats your split mate and on what days. I want to add an arms day but completely unsure how to structure it and still allow ample rest between muscle groups i.e not hitting shoulders the day after chest etc.


Not sure at the min its all a bit messed up, when its sorted will be posting it up.


----------



## copey1982 (Aug 2, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good workout. Whats your split mate and on what days. I want to add an arms day but completely unsure how to structure it and still allow ample rest between muscle groups i.e not hitting shoulders the day after chest etc.


Would be good to see someone's else split , what's yours supra ?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

copey1982 said:


> Would be good to see someone's else split , what's yours supra ?


Mine at the minute is:

Monday - Chest and Tris

Tuesday - Rest

Wednesday - Legs

Thursday - Shoulders

Friday - rest

Saturday - Back and bis

Sunday - rest

Will usually do forearms and abs after shoulders. I want to do arms on a day though but fridays is a no go for the gym as work during its opening time.

Let me know when you can please Jay, desperate to get mine sorted and change it up a little. Trying to keep a rest day after chest as its my worst muscle so guess with that extra days rest it will help it to grow more.


----------



## copey1982 (Aug 2, 2011)

Mine at the minute is

Chest and tris

Arms

Legs

Shoulders

Back

Chest and bis

Sunday rest

With cv and abs every morning then weights early afternoon or late evening

Need to keep my cv fitness up at a high level


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

copey1982 said:


> Mine at the minute is
> 
> Chest and tris
> 
> ...


Jesus, that would kill me. Looks too much.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah looks like a little overkill but it's what works for the individual at the end

Id say drop the arms after chest and back or just light pump sets to get blood in and add their own day, possibly have to do three days together if want a 7 day split but why be ruled to the old 7 day week splits don't have to fit in there really do they?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Legs today focusing on hams and calfs

Lying leg curls single leg

25kg 20 20

30kg 12 12

35kg 12 12

35kg 12 12

30kg 11 11

Seated leg curls single leg

30lbs 20 20

30lbs 20 20

50lbs 12 12

50lbs 11 11

30lbs 22 22

Seated leg raises single leg

15kg 20 20

20kg 20 20

20kg 20 20

15kg 24 24

15kg 21 21

Donkey calf raises single leg

125kg 20 20

100kg 30 30

100kg 30 30

100kg 30 30

Standing calf raises single leg

20kg 20 20

20kg 20 20

15kg 30 30

60kg both legs 34


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

good session really isolating the hams

question though, do you have a seperate quad day? and do you do deads on back day?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

OJay said:


> good session really isolating the hams
> 
> question though, do you have a seperate quad day? and do you do deads on back day?


Things are a bit messed up at the min as been training on diff days, so just putting a new routine together. Will be doing legs all together and deads with back but only light.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Trained shoulders today

Seated hammer press

40kg 12

80kg 12

100kg 10

110kg 7

Seated dumbbell press

25kg 12

25kg 12

27.5kg 12

27.5kg 12 drop to 15kg 20

Dumbbell side laterals

12.5kg 12

10kg 12

10kg 12

10kg 12

Reverse pec dec

40kg 12

50kg 12

50kg 12

50kg 11


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

i trained shoulders today/......your strength wipes the floor though :'(


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

why so light on the side laterals mate, you do them two armed or one at a time? I do one at a time without swinging and can do the 25kgs, double arm is only 15 i think so do them single.

Seems wierd seeing loads of training sessions being logged in your journal mate loll. Glad your back hard at it!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> why so light on the side laterals mate, you do them two armed or one at a time? I do one at a time without swinging and can do the 25kgs, double arm is only 15 i think so do them single.
> 
> Seems wierd seeing loads of training sessions being logged in your journal mate loll. Glad your back hard at it!


I do both arms at same time and weights were sh!t cos got sore wrists atm.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> I do both arms at same time and weights were sh!t cos got sore wrists atm.


ah right ok. Yeah thought was low for you cos seen you do much more on your training videos. We really gotta sort this session out mate. When im back on cycle though so not too embarassing lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> ah right ok. Yeah thought was low for you cos seen you do much more on your training videos. We really gotta sort this session out mate. When im back on cycle though so not too embarassing lol.


Am starting dieting soon cos want to do a photo shoot so I will be getting weaker lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Haha. Not if you nail the prop and ace in mate lol. Why you having a photoshoot done?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha. Not if you nail the prop and ace in mate lol. Why you having a photoshoot done?


I just want some decent pics


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Trained back today focusing on lats.

Pull-ups (slow)

bw 12

bw 12

bw 12

bw 12

T-bar low close grip

20kg 12

20kg 12

20kg 12

20kg 10

Reverse grip pulldowns

45kg 12

55kg 12

65kg 12

70kg 12

Single arm dumbbell rows

25kg 12

25kg 12

25kg 12

Seated cable rows

50kg 12

60kg 12

65kg 10

60kg 10


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good workout mate, and good on pullups! Im rubbish on them for some reason. Do you always train back parts on different days?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

how the hell do you manage 12 bw pull ups ?!?!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

OJay said:


> how the hell do you manage 12 bw pull ups ?!?!


I fail at 8 and only weight 14 stone flat at the minute lol. Seen videos of jay doing 20 odd plus and all real full ROM too. W4nker....... lol.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

i get about 7 of them decent rep and weight 12 1/2


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good workout mate, and good on pullups! Im rubbish on them for some reason. Do you always train back parts on different days?


 no just tend to focus more on lats most the time



OJay said:


> how the hell do you manage 12 bw pull ups ?!?!


I have done 40 odd reps but they was fast ones


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I fail at 8 and only weight 14 stone flat at the minute lol. Seen videos of jay doing 20 odd plus and all real full ROM too. W4nker....... lol.


they was after heavy deadlifts 2


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> they was after heavy deadlifts 2


Don't rub it in you perv! :,(


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Diet today

4 eggs on toast

pro 24 carb 17 far 25 cal 407

1 lrg chicken breat

1 bacon

250g egg fried rice

pro 44 carb 73 fat 15 cal 615

150g oats

1 sccop whey

pro 42 carb 88 fat 14 cal 667

lentil soup

1 slice bread

pro shake

pro 35 carb 40 fat 6 cal 608

100g oats

1 scoop whey

pro 36 carb 61 fat 10 cal 485

100g beef

100g chicken

pro 54 carb 1 fat 7 cal 285

1 scoop whey

1 tblspn peanut butter

pro 28 carb 6 fat 9 cal 215

TOTALS PROTEIN 263 CARBS 286 FAT 86 CALS 3282


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Chest today

Decline bench

60kg 20

100kg 12

140kg 10

150kg 7

Slight incline dumbbell press

27.5kg 12

35kg 12

45kg 12

50kg 8

Flat bench (concentrated on keeping elbows wide)

70kg 12

70kg 12 (getting used to new arm position)

70kg 20

70kg 48

Cable flyes

35lbs 20

40lbs 12

45lbs 12

45lbs 12

35lbs 12


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Todays diet

400ml orange juice

3 whole egss 2 whites

1 toast

pro 34 carb 52 fat 17 cal 485

250g veg rice

1 lrg chicken breast

1 slice bacon

pro shake

pro 70 carb 73 fat 16 cal 718

100g oats

1 scoop whey

pro 36 carb 61 fat 10 cal 485

150g chicken

125g rice

pro 50 carb 37 fat 9 cal 434

peanut butter sndwich

pro 9 carb 29 fat 10 cal 246

50g chicken

4 eggs

pro 37 carb 4 fat 26 cal 416

1 scoop whey

1 tblspn peanut butter

pro 28 carb 6 fat 9 cal 215

TOTALS PROTEIN 264 CARBS 263 FAT 97 CALS 2999


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Rest day today then gona smash things tomorrow , time to get fcuking hardcore!!!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Trained arms today

Dumbbell curls

17.5kg 10

22.5kg 10

27.5kg 8

30kg 6

32.5kg 4

Machine preacher curls

15kg 20

20kg 12

25kg 12

30kg 12

20kg 20

Hammer curls

17.5kg 10

17.5kg 10

17.5kg 10

Close grip bench

60kg 20

100kg 12

120kg 8

130kg 5

60kg 27

Overhead extensions

40kg 18

40kg 12

40kg 12

40kg 11

Cable rope pushdowns

50lbs 20

70lbs 12

100lbs 12

150lbs 9 70lbs 8


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

GO ON SON!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> GO ON SON!!


I think I did pretty good to say am dieting


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Definitely mate, good to see you got some fire back in ya belly.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Diet today

400ml orange

3 egg whites

2 eggs

1 slice bread

Pro 31 carbs 55 fat 20 cal 528

chicken breast

250g rice

pro shake

Pro 70 carbs 77 fat 11 cals 677

300ml orange

150g oats

1 scoop whey

Pro 43 carbs 114 fat 14 cals 787

beef soup

1 slice bread

pro shake

Pro 33 carbs 39 fat 11 cals 416

3 eggs

chicken breast

Pro 51 carbs 2 fat 19 cals 365

1 scoop whey

1 tblspn peanut butter

Pro 28 carbs 6 fat 9 cals 215

TOTALS PRO 256 CARBS 293 FAT 84 CALS 2990


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Training yesterday

Seated leg curls

50lbs 20

70lbs 20

90lbs 20

70lbs 20

Lying leg curls

30kg 20

35kg 20

40kg 20

25kg 20

Donkey calf raises

100kg 30

125kg 20

195kg 20

195kg 20

100kg 20

Leg press

100kg 20

150kg 12

200kg 12

250kg 8

150kg 14

Leg extensions

45kg 20

50kg 20

50kg 20

60kg 20

50kg 20

Outer thigh machine

40kg 20

60kg 20

80kg 20

90kg 20

Inner thigh machine

40lbs 100


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Seated dumbbell press

20kg 20

30kg 12

35kg 12

40kg 10

Behind neck barbell press

50kg 12

50kg 12

50kg 12

50kg 11

Dumbbell side raises

20kg 10

20kg 10

20kg 10

20kg 9

Reverse pec dec

50kg 12

60kg 12

60kg 12

60kg 12

Shrugs

60kg 20

100kg 12

140kg 12

140kg 12

100kg 14


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Pull-ups

bw 20

bw 20

bw 20

bw 20

T-bar low close grip

20kg 12

20kg 12

20kg 12

20kg 12

40kg 12 high wide grip

60kg 12

60kg 10

60kg 8

Hammer pulldowns

40kg 12

40kg 12

40kg 12

40kg 12

Reverse grip pulldowns

50kg 12

50kg 12

60kg 12

50kg 12

Donkey calf raises

200kg 20

200kg 20

200kg 20

Standing calf raises

50kg 20

40kg 30

40kg 50


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

400ml orange juice

100g oats

Pro 14 carbs 94 fat 9 cals 524

Pro peptide shake

Pro 45 carbs 6 fat 3 cals 230

Hydrolysed whey drink

Peanut butter sandwich

Pro 39 carbs 29 fat 10 cals 367

100g oats

Pro 12 carbs 58 fat 9 cals 364

200g sirloin steak

2 eggs

Pro 71 carbs 1 fat 52 cals 759

Peanut butter and egg shake

Pro 25 carbs 5 fat 23 cals 300

TOTALS PRO 206 CARBS 193 FAT 106 CALS 2544


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Are these lower caps than you were on mate? How are you feeling on these macros? Nice consistency going on finally good going


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

OJay said:


> Are these lower caps than you were on mate? How are you feeling on these macros? Nice consistency going on finally good going


yes was on around 4000, first few days felt bad but feel great now. Consistency is the key so got to keep it up.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Weight this morning is 86.5kg so quite a big drop in first week of dieting.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

sometimes i believe some people over estimate the cals and macros in order to progress and just go miles over if you are utlising the right nutrients the body really shouldn't need the extra stress of overeating in my eyes and it shows in most people when they actually trial it for a sustained period


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Decline bench

bar 20

60kg 12

100kg 12

140kg 10

145kg 7

Incline dumbbell

30kg 12

40kg 12

50kg 10

55kg 6

Flat dumbbell flyes

20kg 12

30kg 12

30kg 12

30kg 11

Cable flyes

50lbs 12

60lbs 12

60lbs 12

50lbs 12


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

300ml orange

Beef curry

Pro 21 carbs 105 fat 7 cals 593

Pro peptide

Pro 45 carbs 6 fat 3 cals 230

Chicken soup

300ml orange

Pro 20 carbs 52 fat 1 cals 311

Whey shake

Pro 24 carbs 2 fat 2 cals 121

4 rice cakes jam peanut butter

Whey shake

Pro 30 carbs 39 fat 10 cals 375

300g Steak

3 eggs

1 bread

Pro 84 carbs 18 fat 36 cals 730

2 scoops whey

1 tblspn peanut butter

Pro 53 carbs 7 fat 12 cals 342

TOTALS PRO 277 CARBS 229 FAT 71 CALS 2702


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

100g oats

2 scoops whey

2 jam & pb rice cakes

Pro 63 carbs 82 fat 17 cals 733

100g oats

1 scoop whey

Pro 36 carbs 60 fat 11 cals 485

Lentil veg soup

Whey shake

Pro 34 carbs 35 fat 4 cals 313

150g chicken breast

Small potatoe

sallad

Pro 49 carbs 29 fat 6 carbs 376

100g steak

3 eggs

Pro 43 carbs 3 fat 18 cals 320

1 egg

2 scoops whey

2 tblspn pb

Pro 62 carbs 7 fat 20 cals 453

TOTALS PRO 287 CARBS 216 FAT 76 CALS 2700


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Bodyweight at 87kg this morning, half kg from a few days ago but was looking flat then and ive added slightly more carbs for first meal while cutting overall carb consumption.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Did I read you had curry for first meal ? Nice start to the day lovely


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

OJay said:


> Did I read you had curry for first meal ? Nice start to the day lovely


LOL, the last time i cut i was having 250g sirloin steak with 3 eggs for my first meal, money was a bit better then though lol.

All looking good Jay. Get some progress pics mate.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice! No rules people just see certain foods as breakfast foods


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Looking good today mate, mind you never seen you not looking good TBH..


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Trained arms today

Dumbbell curls

15kg 20

20kg 12

25kg 10

30kg 7

25kg 6

Machine preacher curls

20kg 12

25kg 12

30kg 9

25kg 11

Hammer curls

20kg 10

20kg 10

20kg 10

Close grip bench

60kg 20

100kg 12

120kg 9

100kg 8

Skullcrushers

40kg 12

40kg 12

40kg 10

40kg 9

Rope pushdowns

40kg 12

40kg 12

40kg 12 25kg 11


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

OJay said:


> Did I read you had curry for first meal ? Nice start to the day lovely


Ha ha yes , it was good 2 , getting more strict now though.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

50g oats

1 scoop whey

300ml orange

Pro 31 carbs 57 fat 6 cals 423

2 scoops whey

4 rice cakes with pb & jam

Pro 54 carbs 44 fat 12 cals 496

2 scoops whey

50g wms

Pro 48 carbs 48 fat 4 cals 418

300ml orange

2 scoops whey

Pro 49 carbs 30 fat 4 cals 362

100g steak

3 eggs

Pro 43 carbs 3 fat 18 cals 320

2 scoops whey

2 tblspn pb

Pro 56 carbs 7 fat 15 cals 386

TOTALS PRO 281 CARBS 189 FAT 59 CALS 2405

Missed a meal so slightly down.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Lying leg curls

35kg 12

40kg 12

45kg 12

50kg 10

Seated leg curls

70lbs 12

90lbs 12

110lbs 11

90lbs 12

50lbs 20

Leg extensions

45kg 12

60kg 12

75kg 12

85kg 12

90kg 10

Leg press

50kg 12

100kg 12

150kg 12

Donkey calf raises

147.5kg 40

147.5kg 40

147.5kg 40


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

100g oats

2 scoops whey

300ml orange

Pro 61 carbs 88 fat 13 cals 726

4 rice cakes jam & pb

2 scoops whey

Pro 54 carbs 44 fat 12 cals 496

2 scoops whey

50g wms

Pro 48 carbs 48 fat 4 cals 418

Lentil an veg soup

1 scoop whey

Pro 34 carbs 35 fat 4 cals 313

100g steak

4 eggs

Pro 45 carbs 5 fat 27 cals 454

2 scoops whey

1 tblspn pb

Pro 52 carbs 7 fat 12 cals 336

TOTALS PRO 294 CARBS 227 FAT 72 CALS 2743


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Seated dumbbell press

15kg 20

25kg 12

30kg 12

35kg 10

35kg 9

Standing barbell press behind neck

50kg 12

60kg 10

60kg 7

50kg 12

Dumbbell side laterals

15kg 12

17.5kg 12

15kg 12

15kg 12

Reverse pec dec

45kg 12

55kg 12

65kg 12

75kg 12

Shrugs

60kg 20

60kg 20

60kg 30


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

100g oats

2 scoops whey

300ml orange

Pro 61 carbs 88 fat 13 cals 726

2scoops whey

50g wms

Pro 48 carbs 48 fat 4 cals 418

100g beef

125g rice

Pro 27 carbs 38 fat 5 cals 308

4 rice cakes

Pb & jam

Pro 6 carbs 40 fat 8 cals 254

Lentil soup

50g chicken

1 scoop whey

Pro 46 carbs 25 fat 6 cals 359

8 eggs

Pro 44 carbs 8 fat 48 cals 668

2 scoops whey

1 tblspn pb

Pro 52 carbs 7 fat 12 cals 336

TOTALS PRO 283 CARBS 254 FAT 96 CALS 3069


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Everything is going well and on track, weight this morning is 86.5kg


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Wide grip pulldowns

60kg 12

80kg 12

100kg 12

120kg 12

Seated machine rows

40kg 12

60kg 12

60kg 12

60kg 12

Seated hammer high pulldowns

40kg 12

60kg 12

60kg 12

60kg 12

T-bar rows low close grip + hyper extensions

20kg 12 bw 12

20kg 12 bw 12

20kg 12 bw 12

20kg 12 bw 20

Seated close grip cable rows

60kg 12

60kg 12

60kg 12

60kg 14


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Things coming along nicely then mate. Was thinking and wanted to speak to you. Contemplating adding insulin into my cycle from monday to give it a proper run this time without stopping like i always seem to do (no idea why??) you think it would be worth doing?

Would need to ammend my diet obviously.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Things coming along nicely then mate. Was thinking and wanted to speak to you. Contemplating adding insulin into my cycle from monday to give it a proper run this time without stopping like i always seem to do (no idea why??) you think it would be worth doing?
> 
> Would need to ammend my diet obviously.


you could do , especially if having lots of protein like your planning.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> you could do , especially if having lots of protein like your planning.


Nice one. I'll prob stick with post workout 10iu and maybe afternoon 10iu. Will structure diet around it so not consuming fats after.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

300ml orange

3 weatbix

2 scoops whey

Pro 55 carbs 67 fat 5 cals 563

300ml orange

Small banana

Pro 2 carbs 49 fat 0 cals 210

2 scoops whey

50g wms

Pro 48 carbs 48 fat 4 cals 418

Chilli chicken noodle salad

Pro 14 carbs 33 fat 4 cals 230

120g turkey

100g boiled potatoes

50g carrots

Pro 38 carbs 24 fat 5 cals 311

2 rice cakes with pb & jam

2 scoop whey

Pro 51 carbs 24 fat 8 cals 369

135g chicken

1 apple

Pro 44 carbs 6 fat 4 cals 250

3 eggs

1 scoop whey

2 tblspn pb

Pro 53 carbs 10 fat 33 cals 521

TOTALS PRO 305 CARBS 261 FAT 63 CALS 2872


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Meat for next few days


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

me last week


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ha ha, do you eat a lot of fish mate? I wish i liked it but cant stand the stuff!

Looking excellent in the pics, do you ever not look lean ya cnut??!! lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ha ha, do you eat a lot of fish mate? I wish i liked it but cant stand the stuff!
> 
> Looking excellent in the pics, do you ever not look lean ya cnut??!! lol.


fcuking hate fish mate , salmon and tuna is only fish I like and sushi. Ha ha am always lean am leaner now than the pics, they was last week .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh yeah forgot you was dieting. Yeah im the same i can stomach tuna and salmon but anything with a strong fishy taste i cant eat it for gagging! Shame because its awesome for you! I wanted to try tilapia which is what james lewellyn eats as meant to be pretty weak in taste.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Never had it , I got some dodgy fish today though cant even remember the name lol , not looking forward to that tonight but you never know it might be ok .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Never had it , I got some dodgy fish today though cant even remember the name lol , not looking forward to that tonight but you never know it might be ok .


I know your dieting but tartare sauce makes it edible.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I know your dieting but tartare sauce makes it edible.


am hardcore me dont need flavour , am on unflavoured protein 2.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> am hardcore me dont need flavour , am on unflavoured protein 2.


I use unflavoured mate, fcuk taste i just neck it, i eat for a purpose and dont enjoy any of the food i eat what so ever. Bulking im just a machine lol. even when i have cheat meals it tastes ok but then end up not enjoying it because i know its junk lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Decline bench

bar 22

60kg 12

100kg 12

140kg 10

140kg 6

Incline bench (to neck)

60kg 12

70kg 12

70kg 12

70kg 12

Flat dumbbell

25kg 12

30kg 12

35kg 12

40kg 12 ( had to stop as slight twinge in back)

Pec dec

50kg 12

60kg 12

70kg 12

80kg 12

Cable flyes

40lbs 12

50lbs 12

60lbs 12

Low pulley cable flyes

35lbs 12

35lbs 12

35lbs 10


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

How do you get the bb to neck on incline i proper struggle to get it that deep its incredibly awkward.

I have potato croquettes and venison sausages when i get in mate, with ketchup, YUM!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> How do you get the bb to neck on incline i proper struggle to get it that deep its incredibly awkward.
> 
> I have potato croquettes and venison sausages when i get in mate, with ketchup, YUM!!


sounds nice , and with great difficulty lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ill give it a better try on monday, assume it works the chest more the deeps you go just like on decline?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ill give it a better try on monday, assume it works the chest more the deeps you go just like on decline?


thought I would just change things up for a bit , never normally do incline, felt good though.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> thought I would just change things up for a bit , never normally do incline, felt good though.


I do decline first then incline db then incline bb. My upper chest sucks so hiping it helps even though it prob wont as need to build a good lower chest to have an upper chest.....


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I do decline first then incline db then incline bb. My upper chest sucks so hiping it helps even though it prob wont as need to build a good lower chest to have an upper chest.....


seo thats what you need mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

yep.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

80g oats

2 scoops whey

300ml orange

Pro 59 carbs 77 fat 11 cals 662

Hydrolysed pro shot

Pro 30 carbs 0 fat 0 cals 121

2 scoops whey

50g wms

Pro 48 carbs 48 fat 4 cals 418

360g melon

2 scoops whey

Pro 50 carbs 25 fat 4 cals 352

125g whiting fillet

125g rice

Pro 33 carbs 37 fat 2 cals 326

140g strawberries

2 scoops whey

Pro 49 carbs 15 fat 4 cals 288

150g cod

2 eggs

1 tomato

Pro 47 carbs 1 fat 11 cals 295

1 egg

2 scoops whey

3 tblspn pb

Pro 66 carbs 8 fat 26 cals 525

TOTALS PRO 382 CARBS 211 FAT 62 CALS 2987


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Hack squat

50kg 12

100kg 12

150kg 12

200kg 6

150kg 10

100kg 12

50kg 14

Leg press

100kg 12

150kg 12

200kg 12

250kg 7

Leg extensions

50kg 12

65kg 12

80kg 12

80kg 12

Outer thigh machine

60lbs 20

70lbs 20

90lbs 12

90lbs 10

Donkey calf raises

130kg 40

130kg 36

130kg 31

130kg 30


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good session mate. No normal squats?

What are donkey calf raises though?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good session mate. No normal squats?
> 
> What are donkey calf raises though?


Yes was good felt very sick lol, started going a bit blind 2. No squats maybe some in couple of week. Donkey calf raises are were your bent over with the weight on your back.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

100g oats

2 scoops whey

300ml orange

Pro 61 carbs 88 fat 15 cals 726

2 scoops whey

50g wms

Pro 48 carbs 48 fat 4 cals 418

100g turkey

125g rice

1 tomato

Pro 34 carbs 28 fat 3 cals 338

100g turkey

125g rice

1 tomato

2 eggs

Pro 46 carbs 38 fat 13 cals 472

3 rice cakes

pb & jam

1 scoop whey

Pro 28 carbs 32 fat 8 cals 311

100g beef

2 eggs

Pro 35 carbs 1 fat 13 cals 254

1 egg

3 tblspn pb

2 scoops whey

Pro 66 carbs 8 fat 26 cals 525

TOTALS PRO 318 CARBS 253 FAT 80 CALS 3044


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was last day of training, having till monday off even though I still want to train lol

Weight today was 87kg , looking leaner 2.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Today was last day of training, having till monday off even though I still want to train lol
> 
> Weight today was 87kg , looking leaner 2.


Where do you buy all your protein etc James ?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Milky said:


> Where do you buy all your protein etc James ?


Protein247, and just got some whey from iron science that seems good, and am being sent some stuff from another company to trail not sure on name yet but will write up what its like.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Protein247, and just got some whey from iron science that seems good, and am being sent some stuff from another company to trail not sure on name yet but will write up what its like.


Got my last batch from SK sports mate, good stuff TBH..


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

iron science have a good deal for this weekend only spend £75 and get 1kg whey isolate a shaker and towel and free next day delivery, they do unflavoured whey at £39.99 so getting 10kg of that would be good.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Balls!! Just bought 10kg whey from my protein already yesterday. I'll have to watch a video of the donkey calf raises. Desperate to get my calfs bigger.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Balls!! Just bought 10kg whey from my protein already yesterday. I'll have to watch a video of the donkey calf raises. Desperate to get my calfs bigger.


I can feel them in my hams 2 so its all good .


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Received Scitec Nutrition samples from PowerMyself ,They also sent a free shaker

Samples included were 2 whey 1 creatine and a preworkout.

Will try them over next few days and write review of each product


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Just had the Scitec Nutrition CREA-BOMB Passion fruit flavour.

This is a mix of tri- and dicreatine malate, micronized creatine, creatine ethyl ester, creatine orotate, creatine gluconate.

I thought this would have a nasty taste due to the ethyl ester but it didnt it was a mild refreshing taste. Mixed up easy, my only problem with this product is 2 many creatines, on the label it says ''don't take part in the futile debate of which creatine is best - take them all'' I think this is overkill but on a whole a very nice tasting product.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Scitec Nutrition 100% whey protein review

*100% whey protein Vanilla flavour *

Mixed up ok, had some sweet bits in it and some small chewy bits not sure what they were.

Tasted good but maybe a little sweet.

*100% whey protein professional Cinnamon white chocolate mocha flavour*

Mixed up very well and tasted very nice like cinnamon coffee , couldn't really taste the chocolate to much it was mainly cinnamon with a hint of coffee. This one also had added leucine, glutamine & taurine.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

2 scoops whey

25g wms

300ml orange

Pro 49 carbs 52 fat 4 cals 450

1 chicken breast

125g rice

Pro 35 carbs 37 fat 6 cals 353

2 scoops whey

3 rice cakes pb & jam

Pro 51 carbs 24 fat 8 cals 369

Salmon fillet 200g

125g rice

15g whey

Pro 55 carbs 39 fat 28 cals 647

15g whey

3 rice cakes pb & jam

Pro 14 carbs 22 fat 4 cals 186

25g wms

2 scoops whey

Pro 48 carbs 26 fat 4 cals 330

100g beef

2 eggs

Pro 35 carbs 1 fat 13 cals 254

TOTALS PRO 287 CARBS 201 FAT 67 CALS 2584


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Had a good day today just relaxing , lowered carbs today to around 200 and lowered fat. Gona be relaxing tomorrow 2 then back to the gym monday to get hardcore.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice one mate. I had a blowout day yesterday lasagne, kfc, cheese on toast, half a bottle of wine, 3 big gin and tonics lol. Diet been very relaxed this weekend and its been nice actually. Shoulder still gubbed so unsure whether to train next week. You up to much today?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice one mate. I had a blowout day yesterday lasagne, kfc, cheese on toast, half a bottle of wine, 3 big gin and tonics lol. Diet been very relaxed this weekend and its been nice actually. Shoulder still gubbed so unsure whether to train next week. You up to much today?


nope fcuk all , just downloaded some books so giving them a read.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh right chilled day for me too. Been to see the motocross this morning and offto watch warrior with mates in a bit.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Oh right chilled day for me too. Been to see the motocross this morning and offto watch warrior with mates in a bit.


It looks ok that might watch it on internet,


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah. What you doing over next few weeks? Fancy coming up to have a session in a morning?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

not 2 sure , am going ukbff leeds next sunday. dont think am doing out week after.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> not 2 sure , am going ukbff leeds next sunday. dont think am doing out week after.


Sorry to hijack mate, have you heard how Heather got on ?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Milky said:


> Sorry to hijack mate, have you heard how Heather got on ?


yes she won


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> yes she won


Brilliant .... how did you find out ?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Milky said:


> Brilliant .... how did you find out ?


Jamie told me


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> not 2 sure , am going ukbff leeds next sunday. dont think am doing out week after.


Nice one we will have to sort something. How much are tickets on the door mate. I may come. Wan to see hilly compete anyway.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice one we will have to sort something. How much are tickets on the door mate. I may come. Wan to see hilly compete anyway.


Not to sure cant see them being more than £20 loads of mint guys doing it , dutch scott is competing


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice one we will have to sort something. How much are tickets on the door mate. I may come. Wan to see hilly compete anyway.


Let me know if your going , I will be there for weigh in as going with a competitor.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Medium banana

2 scoops whey

Pro 49 carbs 31 fat 4 cals 347

1 scoop whey

2 egg whites

2 whole eggs

Pro 45 carbs 3 fat 12 cals 295

2 scoops whey

2 rice cakes jam & pb

Pro 51 carbs 24 fat 8 cals 369

2 scoops whey

2 rice cakes jam & pb

Pro 51 carbs 24 fat 8 cals 369

100g beef

2 eggs

Pro 35 carbs 1 fat 13 cals 254

2 scoops whey

1 egg

Pro 54 carbs 4 fat 9 cals 309

TOTALS PRO 285 CARBS 87 FAT 54 CALS 1943


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

High carbs tomorrow and a hardcore training session , feeling good ang got my hot blood pre workout sample to try 2moz.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

*Scitec Nutrition Hot Blood Guarana Flavour *

I mixed 1 serving 20g with 300ml water, mixed up in seconds. Taste was good for a pre workout drink quite different to others I've had it was more subtle in flavour and wasn't very sweet.

Defiantly had more of a pump in my workout today but wasn't jittery or hyped up. I looked very vascular even though it was cold in the gym. This was defiantly more of a pump product rather than a stimulant.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

400ml orange

50g oats

2 scoops whey

Pro 56 carbs 73 fat 8 cals 584

Pre workout drink

Pro o carbs 7 fat 0 cals 25

2 scoops whey

Pro 48 carbs 4 fat 4 cals 242

250g rice

2 scoops whey

Pro 56 carbs 78 fat 8 cals 618

160g beef

3 rice cakes

2 tomato's

Pro 47 carbs 21 fat 13 cals 344

2scoops whey

300ml orange

Pro 49 carbs 30 fat 4 cals 362

4 eggs

2 rice cakes

Pro 24 carbs 12 fat 20 cals 324

1.5 scoops whey

Pro 36 carbs 3 fat 3 cals 181

TOTALS PRO 316 CARBS 228 FAT 60 CALS 2710


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> Not to sure cant see them being more than £20 loads of mint guys doing it , dutch scott is competing


I just paid £17.50 for a ticket , the birmingham show was a sell out so if u go best book a ticket


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Hamstrings and calfs today at the gym , Weight 86kg


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Lying leg curls

30kg 12

40kg 12

50kg 12

60kg 12

70kg 8

Seated leg curls

50lbs 20

70lbs 20

90lbs 20

Box deadlifts

70kg 12

70kg 10

70kg 10

70kg 10

Standing calf raises

40kg 30

60kg 30

70kg 20

Donkey calf raises

125kg 30

125kg 30

125kg 30


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Gona be sticking with this routine for now

Day 1 arms

Dumbbell curls

Preacher curls

Hammer curls

Close grip bench

Dips

Cable pushdowns

Day 2 legs

Outer thigh machine

Seated ham curls

Lying ham curls

Leg extensions

Leg press ( narrow stance )

Day 3 shoulders

Dumbbell press ( seated )

Machine hammer press

Side laterals

Reverse pec dec

Shrugs

Day 4 back

Chin ups

Close grip seated rows

Pulldowns

T-bar rows

Standing lat pulldowns

Day 5 off

Day 6 chest

Decline bench

Incline dumbbells

Dumbbell flyes

Cable flyes ( low pully )

Day 7 off


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Do you not worry about recovery training 4 days in a row mate?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Do you not worry about recovery training 4 days in a row mate?


Nope as I dont do anything else just rest eat gym sleep


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Nope as I dont do anything else just rest eat gym sleep


Fcuking dole grabbing cnut lol.

Im glad my taxes are helping someone in the bodybuilding world and not just all these asylum seekers.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuking dole grabbing cnut lol.
> 
> Im glad my taxes are helping someone in the bodybuilding world and not just all these asylum seekers.


lol I dont sign on , and am starting a pt course soon


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> lol I dont sign on , and am starting a pt course soon


Ah right lol. Yeah im contemplating it too, a mate has done it and been offered a really good job in a pure gym.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah right lol. Yeah im contemplating it too, a mate has done it and been offered a really good job in a pure gym.


am gona do it private and do comp prep for people , was just gona do it without any qualifications but thought I might as well do it legal and get insurance 2.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

200ml orange

2 scoops whey

Pro 49 carbs 24 fat 4 cals 402

Banana

Pro 1 carbs 23 fat 0 cals 90

2 scoops whey

50g wms

Pro 48 carbs 48 fat 4 cals 418

2 eggs

250g rice

Pro 20 carbs 74 fat 14 cals 510

2 scoops whey

2rice cakes pb & jam

Pro 51 carbs 24 fat 8 cals 369

Small potato

1 chicken breast

1 tomato

2 beetroots

Pro 34 carbs 31 fat 4 cals 323

2 scoops whey

2rice cakes pb & jam

Pro 51 carbs 24 fat 8 cals 369

2 salmon fillets

Pro 40 carbs 0 fat 23 cals 400

1 scoop whey

1 egg

Pro 30 carbs 2 fat 7 cals 188

TOTALS PRO 324 CARBS 250 FAT 72 CALS 3069


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> am gona do it private and do comp prep for people , was just gona do it without any qualifications but thought I might as well do it legal and get insurance 2.


Yeah makes sense mate. Your doing my comp prep by the way if i compete in next two year, Mates rates too (free)


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Pic from today


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Dumbbell seated press

20kg 20

30kg 12

35kg 12

40kg 10

Seated hammer press

60kg 12

80kg 12

100kg 8

80kg 11

Side laterals

12.5kg 12

17.5kg 12

20kg 12

22.5kg 9

Reverse pec dec

40kg 12

50kg 12

60kg 12

70kg 11

Shrugs

60kg 20

100kg 20

100kg 14


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking good mate! A little leaner actually. legs?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking good mate! A little leaner actually. legs?


Looking good , my calfs look bigger now Ive started doing them 2-3 times a week again.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Looking good , my calfs look bigger now Ive started doing them 2-3 times a week again.


Nice one, sort a pic mate. Shaved mine today and were looking pretty big and lean to say im fat at the minute.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

will try get one up later


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok mate, will have a gander.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Contemplating Training twice tomorrow and then having 3 days off so would do back am chest pm .


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

A few quick leg shots


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Pull ups

bw 38

bw 29

bw 20

bw 12

Seated cg cable rows

55kg 12

65kg 12

75kg 12

65kg 12

Cable pulldowns

50kg 12

60kg 12

70kg 12

80kg 12

Cg t-bar row (low handles) then hyper extensions

20kg 12 bw 20

20kg 12 bw 12

20kg 12 bw 12

20kg 12 bw 10

Standing lat pulldowns

30kg 12

30kg 12

30kg 12

30kg 12


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Great hamstrings mate!!! Really good. Quads look nice and thick too.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

38 pullups WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol. Your mental mate.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> 38 pullups WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol. Your mental mate.


ha ha I feel it more in my arms though when going above 20


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> ha ha I feel it more in my arms though when going above 20


I can only do 8 so i wouldnt know lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

2nd training sesion of the day

Flat dumbbell press

20kg 20

35kg 12

40kg 12

50kg 12

60kg 10

62.5kg 6 ( pleased with this as its second sesh of day and did shoulders yesterday)

Decline bench

60kg 12

100kg 12

140kg 7

100kg 11

60kg 12

Incline bench

60kg 12

70kg 12

90kg 12

90kg 10

60kg 12

Cable flyes

35lbs 12

45lbs 12

45lbs 12

Low cable flyes

35lbs 10

25lbs 10

25lbs 10


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

2 scoops whey

50g wms

Pro 48 carbs 48 fat 4 cals 418

1 scoop whey

Pro 24 carbs 2 fat 4 cals 121

1 chicken

125g rice

Pro 35 carbs 37 fat 6 cals 353

4 rice cake pb & jam

2 scoops whey

Pro 54 carbs 44 fat 12 cals 496

160g beef

2 eggs

salad

150g potato's

Pro 61 carbs 31 fat 23 cals 494

2 scoops whey

50g wms

Pro 48 carbs 48 fat 4 cals 418

140g steak

Pro 41 carbs 0 fat 14 cals 276

2 eggs

1 scoop whey

2 tblspn pb

Pro 44 carbs 5 fat 23 cals 399

TOTALS PRO 355 CARBS 215 FAT 88 CALS 2974


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Seriously impressive chest session mate, 62.5kg dumbells!!! Mental.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Seriously impressive chest session mate, 62.5kg dumbells!!! Mental.


its getting bigger 2 my chest, dont think I will go past 65kg unless someone passes them me as they just to long to get up on my knees.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I need the 40's passing up mate lol. Your an animal. Sort this session out, we will do chest cos i need serious help on that if thats ok. Ill pay your travels costs mate.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I need the 40's passing up mate lol. Your an animal. Sort this session out, we will do chest cos i need serious help on that if thats ok. Ill pay your travels costs mate.


lol as soon as am sorted I will come up, just busy at the min and need to cut my carbs again as weight not going down.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> lol as soon as am sorted I will come up, just busy at the min and need to cut my carbs again as weight not going down.


Ok mate no worries let me know when if ya can and we will sort it.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

2 banana's

2 scoops whey

Pro 50 carbs 47 fat 4 cals 422

1 chicken breast

125g rice

Pro 35 carbs 37 fat 6 cals 353

2 scoops whey

80g oats

Pro 58 carbs 51 fat 11 cals 542

2 rice cakes jam & pb

2 scoops whey

Pro 51 carbs 24 fat 8 cals 369

200g chicken breast

1 tomato

Pro 62 carbs 1 fat 8 cals 345

2 scoops whey

3 rice cakes

Pro 50 carbs 22 fat 4 cals 326

140g topside steak

Pro 50 carbs 0 fat 8 cals 290

2 eggs

1 scoop whey

2 tblspn pb

Pro 44 carbs 5 fat 23 cals 399

TOTALS PRO 400 CARBS 187 FAT 72 CALS 3046


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

diet from saturday

2 banana

2 scoops whey

Pro 50 carbs 47 fat 4 cals 422

3 egg whites

1 egg

3 rice cakes

Pro 21 carbs 19 fat 5 cals 211

3 rice cakes

2 scoops whey

Pro 50 carbs 22 fat 4 cals 326

1 onion

1 tomato

180g chicken breast

Pro 56 carbs 2 fat 7 cals 507

2 rice cakes

2 scoops whey

Pro 49 carbs 16 fat 4 cals 298

4 rice cakes pb & jam

2 scoops whey

Pro 54 carbs 44 fat 12 cals 496

5 eggs

1 scoop whey

Pro 52 carbs 7 fat 31 cals 522

TOTALS PRO 322 CARBS 157 FAT 67 CALS 2782


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

my review of UKBFF leeds show from yesterday pics included

http://testosteronemuscle.co.uk/pros-shows-33/ukbff-leeds-live-updates-5296/


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Dumbbell curls

17.5kg 12

25kg 10

30kg 7

32.5kg 4

Preacher curls

30kg 12

35kg 12

40kg 12

40kg 12

Concentration curls

12.5kg 12

12.5kg 12

12.5kg 12

12.5kg 12

Close grip bench

bar 20

60kg 12

100kg 12

100kg 9

Overhead extensions

30kg 12

35kg 12

35kg 12

35kg 11

Rope pushdowns

30kg 12

40kg 12

40kg 12

45kg 10


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Diet from monday , was still fcuked from sunday so shake heavy lol.

2 scoops whey

50g wms

Pro 48 carbs 48 fat 4 cals 418

2 scoops whey

1 banana

Pro 49 carbs 31 fat 4 cals 347

2 scoops whey

50g wms

Pro 48 carbs 48 fat 4 cals 418

2 rice cakes pb & jam

1 scoop whey

Pro 27 carbs 22 fat 6 cals 248

1 scoop whey

Pro 24 carbs 2 fat 2 cals 121

150g chicken breast

1 potato

Pro 49 carbs 29 fat 6 cals 376

50g almonds

1 scoop whey

Pro 35 carbs 12 fat 27 cals 411

TOTALS PRO 280 CARBS 192 FAT 49 CALS 2339


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Diet today

2scoops whey

Banana

Pro 50 carbs 47 fat 4 cals 422

6 egg whites

3 whole eggs

Pro 47 carbs 5 fat 15 cals 320

pre workout no xplode

Pro 0 carbs 3 fat 0 cals 10

1 scoop whey isolate

Powerade

Pro 27 carbs 0 fat 1 cals 300

250g rice

Pro 8 carbs 74 fat 4 cals 376

140g steak

Pro 50 carbs 0 fat 8 cals 290

2 scoops whey

2 eggs

Pro 61 carbs 5 fat 14 cals 374

TOTALS PRO 216 CARBS 169 FAT 45 CALS 1992


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Legs today at the gym and will probably walk there and walk back , must be going crazy

Weight this morning is just under 85kg so finally going down.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

How the fcuk do you DB curl anythnig like 30kg?!?!?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

yesterdays training

Squats

70kg 12

120kg 12

170kg 9

Hack squat

50kg 12

100kg 12

150kg 12

200kg 11 (was well dizzy and nearly puking)

Leg extensions

45kg 20

45kg 12 (slow with pause at top)

45kg 12 (slow with pause at top)

45kg 20

Outer thigh machine

60kg 20

75kg 20

90kg 12

90kg 9

Inner thigh machine

30kg (did reps to 130 with static holds every 10-20 reps)


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Seated dumbbell press

20kg 20

30kg 12

37.5kg 11

42.5kg 8

Seated hammer press

40kg 12

60kg 12

60kg 12

Side laterals

15kg 12

20kg 12

25kg 10

20kg 12

15kg 12 10kg 14 7.5kg 11

Shrugs

60kg 20

100kg 20

140kg 19

100kg 20


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Diet from yesterday , missed meals due to falling asleep

2 scoops whey

Banana

Pro 50 carbs 47 fat 4 cals 422

50g oats

2 scoops whey

2 egg whites

Pro 63 carbs 34 fat 8 cals 464

Pre workout drink 2 scoops

Pro 0 carbs 6 fat 0 cals 20

1 scoop whey isolate

25g wms

Pro 26 carbs 22 fat 2 cals 189

50g oats

2 scoops whey

Pro 54 carbs 33 fat 8 cals 424

TOTALS PRO 194 CARBS 142 FAT 22 CALS 1519


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Obviously needed the sleep more than the calories recovery either way


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Diet today

2 scoops whey

Banana

Pro 50 carbs 47 fat 4 cals 422

150g turkey

50g oats

Pro 38 carbs 30 fat 8 cals 362

150g turkey

Lucazade

Pro 32 carbs 51 fat 4 cals 380

2 scoops whey

Banana

Pro 50 carbs 47 fat 4 cals 422

200g turkey

Potato

Pro 48 carbs 31 fat 8 cals 388

4 whole eggs

2 egg whites

Pro 33 carbs 1 fat 20 cals 308

2 scoops whey

2 tblspn pb

Pro 52 carbs 7 fat 12 cals 336

TOTALS PRO 303 CARBS 214 FAT 60 CALS 2618


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Training yesterday

BOR

Bar 20

70kg 12

120kg 12

140kg 11

150kg 10

120kg 11

Pull ups

bw 20

bw 18

bw 12

Wide grip cable rows

50kg 12

60kg 12

60kg 11

60kg 10

Hammer pulldown

50kg 12

50kg 12

50kg 12

50kg 12

Bent over laterals

15kg 12

15kg 12

15kg 11

15kg 9

10kg 14


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Chest today

Dumbbell press

25kg 20

47.5kg 12

55kg 12

60kg 5

Decline bench

60kg 20

100kg 12

140kg 10

100kg 9

Incline bench

60kg 12

70kg 11

70kg 9

60kg 10

Dumbbell flyes

17.5kg 12

25kg 12

25kg 11

25kg 10

10kg 20


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Day of rest today not gona do a single thing, weight is 84.5kg so finally starting to go down , am looking pretty ripped 2 so very pleased so far.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice one mate. Any updated pics? Im resting today too I'm shattered.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice one mate. Any updated pics? Im resting today too I'm shattered.


Was gona do an ab shot the other day but I had took memory card out of my phone, will do one in the week.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice one mate. Any updated pics? Im resting today too I'm shattered.


Just took this now will get better one in week when at gym


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lookinh good mate!!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lookinh good mate!!!


Thanks , looks better in decent lighting, should be looking really good in next couple of weeks.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Looking in good condition mate just being over critical tell me to shut it if you want. May just be the pose but are your arms behind your upper body progression wise?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

OJay said:


> Looking in good condition mate just being over critical tell me to shut it if you want. May just be the pose but are your arms behind your upper body progression wise?


I thought arm looked good in the pic lol , they 17 inch at the min.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

The one above head looks good but the other one something about where the phone is I'm not sure but makes you think it's smaller I know what I mean just can't type it lol. Hard to tell from that pic


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

OJay said:


> The one above head looks good but the other one something about where the phone is I'm not sure but makes you think it's smaller I know what I mean just can't type it lol. Hard to tell from that pic


Yes I get what you mean , I was just struggling to take the pic and had to have arm at funny angle as to get all my stomach in the pic, tried to stand on a stool but that was to high lol.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Now the thought of that is a funny one man lol

I just use the mirror in the subbed each time like a true bicep boy lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Squats

60kg 12

100kg 12

140kg 10

160kg 8

Hack squat

50kg 4

100kg 4

150kg 12

200kg 9

150kg 10

100kg 17

Leg extensions

50kg 20

60kg 20

70kg 20

80kg 20

Lying leg curls

40kg 12

50kg 12

50kg 12

50kg 11

Walking lunges

bar 14

20kg 14

20kg 14

20kg 12

Outer thigh machine

50lbs 20

70lbs 14

80lbs 12

80lbs 12

Seated ham curls

70lbs 12

90lbs 12

90lbs 12 70lbs 7


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good leg workout mate. How was the intensity of it???


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good leg workout mate. How was the intensity of it???


Pretty good not as hard as last week but my legs were wobbling and lunges nearly made me collapse , keep getting cramps now.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Pretty good not as hard as last week but my legs were wobbling and lunges nearly made me collapse , keep getting cramps now.


I really rate walking bar lunges, usually get about 50kg on including the bar and do them, really hit my glutes aswel. I hate it when have hit legs and then you tense hamstring to stand up or something and it cramps up so tight you have to prize it apart lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

2 whey

1 banana

Pro 50 carbs 47 fat 4 cals 422

powerade

1 scoop whey

Pro 24 carbs 20 fat 2 cals 211

150g turkey

250g brown rice

Pro 46 carbs 77 fat 9 cals 602

Potato

100g beef

1 scoop whey

Pro 50 carbs 32 fat 5 cals 369

3 eggs

1.5 scoops whey

Pro 56 carbs 5 fat 18 cals 381

100g beef

2 eggs

Pro 35 carbs 1 fat 13 cals 254

TOTALS PRO 261 CARBS 184 FAT 51 CALS 2239

Water was just over 4 litres


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Weight this morning is 84.5kg same as sunday but think it will be 84 at weekend, off to the gym for arms and posing practice.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Dumbbell curls

20kg 12

22.5kg 12

30kg 10

30kg 6

Ez curls

50kg 12

50kg 12

50kg 12

50kg 10

Dumbbell preacher

15kg 9

15kg 9

15kg 9

Close grip bench

60kg 12

80kg 12

100kg 12

120kg 10

Dumbbell extesions

15kg 12

15kg 12

15kg 12

Cable pushdowns

40lbs 12

60lbs 12

90lbs 12

110lbs 9


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bl00dy strong on arms mate!!!!!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

2 scoops whey

Banana

Pro 50 carbs 47 fat 4 cals 422

150g turkey

50g oats

Pro 38 carbs 30 fat 8 cals 362

150g turkey

Lucazade

Pro 32 carbs 51 fat 4 cals 380

2 scoops whey

Banana

Pro 50 carbs 47 fat 4 cals 422

200g turkey

Potato

Pro 48 carbs 31 fat 8 cals 388

4 whole eggs

2 egg whites

Pro 33 carbs 1 fat 20 cals 308

2 scoops whey

2 tblspn pb

Pro 52 carbs 7 fat 12 cals 336

TOTALS PRO 303 CARBS 214 FAT 60 CALS 2618


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Dumbbell shoulder press

15kg 20

25kg 12

30kg 12

35kg 12

40kg 10

Behind neck barbell press

50kg 12

50kg 11

50kg 9

50kg 7

Standing rows then behind neck press

30kg 12 12

30kg 10 10

30kg 20 9

30kg 20 7

Side laterals

15kg 12

15kg 12

15kg 11 10kg 12 7.5kg 12

Reverse cable flyes

30lbs 20

40lbs 12

40lbs 12

30lbs 27

Shrugs

60kg 30

60kg 30

60kg 30


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Not posted for a while but here is were am at, this was today and a practice run for my main comp in 2 weeks.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Didn't even know you were competing  talk about surprise

Good look for a practice show how did you feel?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

OJay said:


> Didn't even know you were competing  talk about surprise
> 
> Good look for a practice show how did you feel?


Pretty good need to loose 4 kg though in 2 week.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

WOW mate, how come you didnt say you was competing!!!!!!! Look good mate, legs need to come in more thats only critisism i would have but if losing more they will look good.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> WOW mate, how come you didnt say you was competing!!!!!!! Look good mate, legs need to come in more thats only critisism i would have but if losing more they will look good.


Just incase it all went to pot as it has done in the past, I had to use a full tub of dream tan as I was so white so lost some definition through that and the fact I was p!ssing sweat, will be using a stain tan for the main comp so all should be good.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Just incase it all went to pot as it has done in the past, I had to use a full tub of dream tan as I was so white so lost some definition through that and the fact I was p!ssing sweat, will be using a stain tan for the main comp so all should be good.


Ah right ok mate. whens the next comp and where, might come to shout at you to keep it tight from crowd lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah right ok mate. whens the next comp and where, might come to shout at you to keep it tight from crowd lol.


lol Saturday at mansfield


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

What time mate? I might go if i dont have that much on, i live only about 35 minutes from there.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> What time mate? I might go if i dont have that much on, i live only about 35 minutes from there.


4pm mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> 4pm mate


Will let you know for definite mate, you got a link to the show at all? Be good to meet you mate.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Will let you know for definite mate, you got a link to the show at all? Be good to meet you mate.


No mate but its in the beef mag


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Today's diet

Banana

2 scoops unflavoured whey

pro peptide shake

25g waxy maize starch

2 scoops unflavoured whey

2 rice cakes

2 scoops unflavoured whey

2 rice cakes

2 scoops unflavoured whey

200g turkey breast


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok I'll take a look mate. Diet is very shake heavy. Would have thought you would be dying for solids with dieting? God I can't wait untill I'm big enough to compete!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ok I'll take a look mate. Diet is very shake heavy. Would have thought you would be dying for solids with dieting? God I can't wait untill I'm big enough to compete!!


am trying to cut all salt out so rice cakes and shakes will be my main meals


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ah right that makes sense mate.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hows dieting today mate?

Are you manipulating water and carbing up for the comp mate? I cannot believe the difference this made in my physique when i cut properly a while back....


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

jstarcarr said:


> Today's diet
> 
> Banana
> 
> ...


You must be feeling and looking flat as a fart if thats your diet for a full day mate ? ? whos prepping you for this? any1 or your self?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> You must be feeling and looking flat as a fart if thats your diet for a full day mate ? ? whos prepping you for this? any1 or your self?


Am not to bad obviously am flat but you should be at this point, some dried fruit and glycerine creatine and wine and I will fill back out.

I prep myself


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Weight was 81kg, was hoping for 80.

carbs will be 30-40g today.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Gym was hard today, after 30m mins I just wanted to go to sleep, pushed on though for an hour and still managed a 140kg decline bench for 7 reps, wrapped my self in cling film 2 as I need to drop this weight. Just got some prep h and witch hazel so gona use that later with more cling film.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

WTF mate!!!! I can imagine you sat in the shed with clingfilm wrappe around you eating a mars bad like the fat bloke on the full monty! Lol. What's the idea behind that?? How can prep h and cling film make you drop weight?!?!?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> WTF mate!!!! I can imagine you sat in the shed with clingfilm wrappe around you eating a mars bad like the fat bloke on the full monty! Lol. What's the idea behind that?? How can prep h and cling film make you drop weight?!?!?


LMAO cling film makes you sweat so you lose salt and get dryer, prep h is an astringent so it sucks the water from skin.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> LMAO cling film makes you sweat so you lose salt and get dryer, prep h is an astringent so it sucks the water from skin.


LOL, well you learn something new everyday.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

weighed in at 80.2kg this am then 81.8kg after dinner then now back to 80.2kg so things looking good on making weight as normally your weight is highest at night so my little trick are working.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

I have 800g to loose for tomorrow


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> I have 800g to loose for tomorrow


Easily done mate. Will you haver sufficient time to carb up properly and still make weight?

Still sat laughing about the clingfilm mate, i bet you look hilarious with that wrapped round you LOL!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Easily done mate. Will you haver sufficient time to carb up properly and still make weight?
> 
> Still sat laughing about the clingfilm mate, i bet you look hilarious with that wrapped round you LOL!


No I cant carb up till I have weighed in at 3 tomorrow, so gona smash some high gi carbs the second I get of the scales lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

What will you use, something like glycyrol is it called? Should be plenty of time really as you will be mega depleted wont you so muscles will suck it up like a sponge.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> What will you use, something like glycyrol is it called? Should be plenty of time really as you will be mega depleted wont you so muscles will suck it up like a sponge.


gona have honey figs and dried apricots then an hour before am on stage an anabolic nitro with white wine glycerol and creatine.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Confusing as fcuk on what to do the few days running up to the show! Ill prob mess it up/.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Confusing as fcuk on what to do the few days running up to the show! Ill prob mess it up/.


I have never messed up in the last few days , most people just wasnt in good condition so say they overspilled ect


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> I have never messed up in the last few days , most people just wasnt in good condition so say they overspilled ect


Yeah thats what i always think mate. Carbing up and water manipulation will never ever work unless you are lean enough which some people just arnt.....


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

my dinner yesterday and pic of me , still on phone as digi cam was worse it was to dark without flash and to bright with it , I look better than the pic as some detail is lost but you can see improvements.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sh1t your abs are thick mate. How do you train them?? I reckon i can count on two hands how many times i have trained them in the last two years, really must start doing them i just never know how to hit them apart from the obvious situps.....


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Sh1t your abs are thick mate. How do you train them?? I reckon i can count on two hands how many times i have trained them in the last two years, really must start doing them i just never know how to hit them apart from the obvious situps.....


dont train them mate but as a kid I did karate and used to do 1000's of situps a week so that may have something to do with it.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah i was the same mate, got to brown belt and doing sit ups was common a few times a week but mine are still sh1t lol. Ill start smashing them once a week, see if it helps. i know then have a nice shape to them, just no thickness.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah i was the same mate, got to brown belt and doing sit ups was common a few times a week but mine are still sh1t lol. Ill start smashing them once a week, see if it helps. i know then have a nice shape to them, just no thickness.


you dont need thick abs though , I think you overcomplicate things and try find faults in everything, just train and get bigger lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> you dont need thick abs though , I think you overcomplicate things and try find faults in everything, just train and get bigger lol


HAHAHA, i am very self critical mate, i want to look perfect thats my problem because it will never happen lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> HAHAHA, i am very self critical mate, i want to look perfect thats my problem because it will never happen lol.


mate you could look perfect and you will still see something different


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> mate you could look perfect and you will still see something different


Suppose thats what made me get into bodybuilding, being seriously unhappy about the way i looked. Can always look better though cant ya


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Suppose thats what made me get into bodybuilding, being seriously unhappy about the way i looked. Can always look better though cant ya


yes but you should be happy at the changes you have made


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> yes but you should be happy at the changes you have made


Oh dont get me wrong, i look seriously millions of times better than before i trained and im over the moon with my progress, but if im ever going to be competitive i know i need to make serious improvements but im willing to put the effort in for that to happen and i WILL compete one day


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

next year mate thats when your competing , there is plenty of time to improve.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

2013 is when i compete.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> 2013 is when i compete.


am sure in 2010 you said 2012 , you can easy do it and win if you do right class


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> am sure in 2010 you said 2012 , you can easy do it and win if you do right class


i prob did but didnt gain as well as hoped. Now i have all bases covered and im actually training right the progress is coming quicker, theres no rush mate, im 25. Dont wanna enter for sake of it, want to win or get top 3 etc.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> i prob did but didnt gain as well as hoped. Now i have all bases covered and im actually training right the progress is coming quicker, theres no rush mate, im 25. Dont wanna enter for sake of it, want to win or get top 3 etc.


I know and you could easy do that by the end of next year


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

HAHA, no chance, you havnt seen how i look properly yet lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

that pic you put up ages ago looked good and I would say you had enough size to compete from that.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

seriously?? lol. I am bigger now i think ill fire some pictures over soon mate, see what you think. will be with vest on, i aint getting my gut out lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> seriously?? lol. I am bigger now i think ill fire some pictures over soon mate, see what you think. will be with vest on, i aint getting my gut out lol


yes you looked good. I will def come down after comps.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> yes you looked good. I will def come down after comps.


Nice one, will smash chest then, can show me how you train mate, the gym has a nice setup i think, nothing proper special but has what i need........ Ill be able to travel to you anyway because buyign an audi a3 soon (i hope) so can drive down, cant do that in the supra at the minute as will cost a fortune in fuel.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice one, will smash chest then, can show me how you train mate, the gym has a nice setup i think, nothing proper special but has what i need........ Ill be able to travel to you anyway because buyign an audi a3 soon (i hope) so can drive down, cant do that in the supra at the minute as will cost a fortune in fuel.


sounds good , I have a few free passes for my gym so will save them.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

yeah def mate, ill use them  Whats gym called and where is it?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> yeah def mate, ill use them  Whats gym called and where is it?


http://www.bodymattersgym.com/


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

That looks awesome!! my gym is about a 100th of the size of that lol. wish that gym was round here!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> That looks awesome!! my gym is about a 100th of the size of that lol. wish that gym was round here!


its not that big as half of it is the octagon and boxing ring and mats.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah noticed that. Just seen that theres a shed load of equipment, looks good!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah noticed that. Just seen that theres a shed load of equipment, looks good!


it is really good they just need a couple more things that they gona be getting soon.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

yeah our gym owner is pretty good like that, get things in that people have said it needs. Im sure he is the owner of a lab, cant say who, not the one thats banned just dont want to drop people in it.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

well am of for a wash and start tanning.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok mate, shaving rash would do my head in i get it badly.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ok mate, shaving rash would do my head in i get it badly.


start shaving weeks before and you get used to it , tan hides it well though.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah ill do that and just proper exfoliate to stop ingrowing hairs as i get them alot, even when i shave my head.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

First coat of tan is on and doing another in an hour, on my second glass of wine.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Haha nice one. I remember that well, I done the same when I trialled the comp prep, was p1ssed as a fart!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Am p!ssed and 2kg over weight limit, and just found out that the ukbff champion is doing the nac brits next week.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

the pic is sh!t am not tensing proper and its blur cos am drunk lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Look fcuking good mate seriously. Your abs are like BAMMMMMMMMM LOL. I knew you would be hammered haha. Fcuk next week let's get tomorrow done with first. I csnt make it unfortunately as don't have car to use but trying to sort something so let you know in morning. Smash it mate!!!!!!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Well am only half a kg over weight atm its gona be close, still no food or drinks and am so thirsty.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Show time


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking dry mate. How you gonna drop half a kg though??????? Sorry I can't make it today don't have a car to use so best of luck mate let us know how ya get on.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking dry mate. How you gonna drop half a kg though??????? Sorry I can't make it today don't have a car to use so best of luck mate let us know how ya get on.


Its ok mate, well its 6 hours to weigh in and am having no food or drink and will hopefully have a crap by then lol. Gona be close.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

looking awesome dude. gd luck with it


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Haha. Should have gone for a colonic yesterday mate you lose loads and it's all inside to doesn't effect physique either. Csnt you take some laxatives? Lol 0.5kg is a mammoth sh1t!!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> looking awesome dude. gd luck with it


Thanks mate


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha. Should have gone for a colonic yesterday mate you lose loads and it's all inside to doesn't effect physique either. Csnt you take some laxatives? Lol 0.5kg is a mammoth sh1t!!!


Am still p!ssing 2 from the wine last night so might just make it.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hhopefully mate. How are you with cramping from having no water?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Hhopefully mate. How are you with cramping from having no water?


Am ok as I have plenty of taurine , normally get a few little ones when posing, gona have some water before go on stage though.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice one mate. You including any crazy head stands today? Lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice one mate. You including any crazy head stands today? Lol


no just keeping it simple I think


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thank fcuk for that lol!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Was complete sh!t the comp , got there and was told classic was +4kg not the 2kg I had been told so I had starved myself for 2 days for fcuk all, I wouldnt ov made the weight anyway if it was +2kg as was 1kg over, then on the running order it had 3 classes before mine so went back to pump up and had to go straight on with no pump and no extra tan, my tan was crap and I looked very pale compared to everyone else but that should of maybe cost me a place at most. one guy was little bit shorter than me and weighed 67 kg I weighed 80kg I was beat by people that were tiny with no abs or legs the comp was a joke a guy with zero muscle placed above me he looked like he aint been gym. My tan didnt help as I was white but wasnt bad enough not to place. I was stood right on the end 2 were lights were hottest so sweated bad, there were no call outs or quarter turns.

The 3 other guys in first pic all beat me.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Here is my routine, you can see how crap my tan is and how washed out I look.

http://s1126.photobucket.com/albums/l606/Jay_Carr/?action=view&current=PICT0179.mp4


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

The lighting looked terible mate. You looked in really good condition but disappointing about the placing!!!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> The lighting looked terible mate. You looked in really good condition but disappointing about the placing!!!!


It was a big joke , my tan was sh!t and lights were way to bright but that shouldnt of stopped me placing, I outweighed the winner by 13kg and he was only couple inch shorter than me.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ah well mate its done now ain't it. Least you know about the tan in future and how to get it right. You still need to practice nailing the poses mate, not a dig in any way at all just think it would show your physique off better mate. You looked miles better than all the other people in them pics by far.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah well mate its done now ain't it. Least you know about the tan in future and how to get it right. You still need to practice nailing the poses mate, not a dig in any way at all just think it would show your physique off better mate. You looked miles better than all the other people in them pics by far.


I had some instant tan to put on before I went on stage , I went backstage 3 classes before mine then had to go straight on as they had changed running order, I didnt pump up or anything.

some more pics


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm not one to take away from what anyone has achieved in this sport and it takes a lot to get on stage, but that guy next to you looks terrible in comparison!! He didn't place better than you did he??

You lookes really good mate, condition could have been tighter but still smash everyone in the other pics!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I was hoping to get there today mate, gutted l didnt and gutted for you..

I know how much effort and discipline you put in and you outshone all the others on the pics..... joke mate, try not to let it get you down tho..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

It's no different from any other sport, ya gonna get bad decisions unfortunately. It happened with the over 40's class at the ukbff finals terrible decisions in that.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

I dont know the other places but the guy next to me in the last pics had more muscle than the guy who placed 3rd , the guy who came 3rd looked like he had never trained or dieted he just looked like a normal skinny guy, he was so shocked he placed 2.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate the lighting is absolutely rubbish !


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Milky said:


> Mate the lighting is absolutely rubbish !


I know and I didnt have chance to put more tan on as they moved my class forward 3 classes, I didnt even pump up, the light washed out my stomach and legs but I still didnt expect not to place, maybe second at worse. I was the biggest on stage 2 and out weighed the winner by 13kg. lesson learnt dont do sh!t comps that dont use real judges.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Stick to the better comps for sure mate. The organisation and decision making jus sounds like a shambles.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Stick to the better comps for sure mate. The organisation and decision making jus sounds like a shambles.


Yeah and you know what mate the tickets arent cheap either !


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah I know mate. Its annoying because it takes such commitment to get to thst condition and financially aswel, then to be robbed completely must be such a horrible feeling.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah I know mate. Its annoying because it takes such commitment to get to thst condition and financially aswel, then to be robbed completely must be such a horrible feeling.


well am glad I competed last week, onwards an upwards


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yep. You taking time off competing now to add size?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yep. You taking time off competing now to add size?


may do one more show this week not sure.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Weight this morning was 86kg so a 6kg increase in 1 day


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jesus mate thats just under a stone!!! bet you look full as fcuk


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> jesus mate thats just under a stone!!! bet you look full as fcuk


ha ha yes look good and not added any water, I think I have learnt am to big for classic class. will never be doing it again.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Tan on and ready to rock and roll again


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

AGAIN?!???!? WTF mate you competing again!! Lol. Where this time, what class?

How's your condition mate? Pics?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> AGAIN?!???!? WTF mate you competing again!! Lol. Where this time, what class?
> 
> How's your condition mate? Pics?


lol Gona do NAC novice class I think this will be last ever time in this class so need to do well, condition is good, not got any pics but will do some 2moz.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice one mate. Good luck with it!! Where's the comp?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice one mate. Good luck with it!! Where's the comp?


Middleton arena Manchester


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok mate. Make sure ya get plenty of pics up. Have you cut water now?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ok mate. Make sure ya get plenty of pics up. Have you cut water now?


yes am well thirsty, debating on eating bowl of ice cream though


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Just had bowl of choc mint ice cream


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Why the ice cream???? Ya had your wine?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Why the ice cream???? Ya had your wine?


its full of sugar , I had 2 bowls about a litre it did me good look ok today but still a little flat may have more. No didnt have wine but got some sweet wine that may have now also to fill me out.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Good luck for today mate. Should of been coming to the show as a mate Gaz Ward is competing but got a friggin christening.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Good luck for today mate. Should of been coming to the show as a mate Gaz Ward is competing but got a friggin christening.


He is looking big aint he


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

jstarcarr said:


> He is looking big aint he


He is. He's done well this year and cut slowly and it's worked a treat. He said he's found it easy as well the lucky b4stard!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice one Jay. Let us know how you get on mate.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Might not be going now , cant be @rsed just been arguing with ex.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fcuk thst mate I hope you have gone!! Fcuk woman they are all snakes with t1ts!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuk thst mate I hope you have gone!! Fcuk woman they are all snakes with t1ts!


I went and won :thumb: pics in a min


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Couple of pics


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

HUGE improvement from last pics mate. Congratulations that's well deserved. Look so much leaner especially legs and much much fuller and thick the ice cream done you good! Nice one over the moon for you ya big bast ard lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> HUGE improvement from last pics mate. Congratulations that's well deserved. Look so much leaner especially legs and much much fuller and thick the ice cream done you good! Nice one over the moon for you ya big bast ard lol.


lol thanks , the ice cream did do the trick it helped fill me out and I had mcdonalds a few hours before stage so that helped 2 , didnt look as good at overall though as I had 4 cans of coke but still pleased as I wasnt out massed that much.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well just seen other pics mate. Your back pose is amazing. My only criticism and I mean I'm pickin with a fine tooth comb here, would be calves need much more decelopment, and condition could come out on hamstring more but that's minor and easily worked on. I honestly cannot believe the difference between these pics and the last. HUGE IMPROVEMENT!! almost looks a completely different physique. Don't ever do the xlassics again mate you have to lose too much size.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Well just seen other pics mate. Your back pose is amazing. My only criticism and I mean I'm pickin with a fine tooth comb here, would be calves need much more decelopment, and condition could come out on hamstring more but that's minor and easily worked on. I honestly cannot believe the difference between these pics and the last. HUGE IMPROVEMENT!! almost looks a completely different physique. Don't ever do the xlassics again mate you have to lose too much size.


ha ha its the posing my hams and calfs are there just dont seem to be able to hit it right every time. My calfs are wide from front but dont look big from side. I am never doing classic ever again its on to the big boy classes now.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good the here it mate. Its hard hitting all them muscles when posing but could cost you marks in the future so try and nail it now. Hamstrings look thing don't get me wrong. Overall looked spotted on mate should be very proud.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good the here it mate. Its hard hitting all them muscles when posing but could cost you marks in the future so try and nail it now. Hamstrings look thing don't get me wrong. Overall looked spotted on mate should be very proud.


gona practice posing all the time now cos it is hard work when on stage, you feel like your gona die as your constantly tensed even when relaxed lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

My second meal of the day , I was shaking and sweating while it was cooking lol it was gone in under 10mins and am still hungry.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Both plates ? Jesus Christ mate thats mental

Lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Both plates ? Jesus Christ mate thats mental
> 
> Lol.


yes lol, was gona have ice cream 2 but dont wana weigh 100kg by the end of the week, just had a litre of ice cream now though.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

LOL what weight was you when competed, 82?? Thats mental that, im only 93 now and would have to lose at least 15kg to get lean. That it for comps this year then? Ya must be fvcked?!?!?! Be nice to have them trophies sat there though.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> LOL what weight was you when competed, 82?? Thats mental that, im only 93 now and would have to lose at least 15kg to get lean. That it for comps this year then? Ya must be fvcked?!?!?! Be nice to have them trophies sat there though.


I was just over 83kg in the afternoon when pumping up. Yes thats it but gona do some strongman and powerlifting like I wanted. just had to move a table and put all my trophy's on that as ran out of room on window ledge.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> I was just over 83kg in the afternoon when pumping up. Yes thats it but gona do some strongman and powerlifting like I wanted. just had to move a table and put all my trophy's on that as ran out of room on window ledge.


Ha ha show off!! Why the transition to powerlifting for a while? Be interesting to see how you get on with that mate.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ha ha show off!! Why the transition to powerlifting for a while? Be interesting to see how you get on with that mate.


I need to compete in something while getting bigger and bodybuilding is out the question, so strength events I can just rock up on the day and do with no diet ect.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Why do you HAVE to compete lol. Is it an addiction?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Why do you HAVE to compete lol. Is it an addiction?


yes lol plus it gives me motivation at the gym.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Competition keeps the focus constant aim for self improvement is addictive


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah i can imagine the day i compete ill want to do it all the time. VERY nervous to get up there for the first time, mainly as i dont think ill be ready by 2013 and do sh1t but balls to it, gotta happen at some point.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Just have to bite the bullet and go for it mate that's the key as if you wait until you 'feel' ready you will never compete

I was ****ting it back in. 08 on my first show so done a practice show 2weeks before and got rid of the nerves was well worth it and got the bug straight away!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

OJay said:


> Just have to bite the bullet and go for it mate that's the key as if you wait until you 'feel' ready you will never compete
> 
> I was ****ting it back in. 08 on my first show so done a practice show 2weeks before and got rid of the nerves was well worth it and got the bug straight away!


Will have to see how it goes mate. I will def be in condition, i do know i can get pretty lean from a trial comp prep i done 18 months or so back, was obviously no where near big enough to ocmpete, i just wanted to see what it was like and done pretty well. I got to 11 stone lol, im not far off 15 now and dont have 4 stone to lose to get in comp shape so i must have quite a bit more muscle and may look ok lean now. Its definitely on for 2013!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Will have to see how it goes mate. I will def be in condition, i do know i can get pretty lean from a trial comp prep i done 18 months or so back, was obviously no where near big enough to ocmpete, i just wanted to see what it was like and done pretty well. I got to 11 stone lol, im not far off 15 now and dont have 4 stone to lose to get in comp shape so i must have quite a bit more muscle and may look ok lean now. Its definitely on for 2013!!


get it done you will love it


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> get it done you will love it


I intend to mate, you will have to come watch me make a fool of myself haha.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I intend to mate, you will have to come watch me make a fool of myself haha.


well I am the reporter for testosterone muscle so I get paid to go to all comps, going to at least 26 next year.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> well I am the reporter for testosterone muscle so I get paid to go to all comps, going to at least 26 next year.


Awesome mate, how much?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Awesome mate, how much?


expenses like food tickets and travel then get a percentage on top of that for each show, am looking forward to the bodypower as never been and got a mint camera and a new laptop with 11 hour battery life.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> expenses like food tickets and travel then get a percentage on top of that for each show, am looking forward to the bodypower as never been and got a mint camera and a new laptop with 11 hour battery life.


Nice one mate, would love to do that!!!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> expenses like food tickets and travel then get a percentage on top of that for each show, am looking forward to the bodypower as never been and got a mint camera and a new laptop with 11 hour battery life.


I'll be the small one on stage


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

OJay said:


> I'll be the small one on stage


we can do an interview with you before hand and some pics if you want , and I will make sure I get some good pics of you.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice one


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

UPDATE FROM 19TH NOVEMBER 2011This is the second week after my last comp where I won the NAC British novice class.Goals now are to add some serious size over the next year or 2 and give some strength events ago while I add size and am not competing in bodybuilding. I would like my return to bodybuilding see me in the heavyweight class but that would need me to add 15kg of muscle to see me at 97kg on stage. Weight today was 88kg, so when back training properly I will prob be around 90kg.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

First proper session back at the gym yesterday since comps and trained chest.

Decline bench

bar 20

60kg 12

100kg 12

140kg 12

150kg 6

Flat dumbbell press

30kg 12

47.5kg 12

55kg 12

57.5kg 10

Incline hammer press

20kg 50

20kg 50

30kg 30 20kg 20

30kg 29 20kg 17

machine chest press super setted with pec dec

50kg 30 15kg 20

50kg 30 15kg 20

50kg 26 15kg 20

50kg 20 15kg 20


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Who are you again??


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Training back today with an old friend should be good to catch up, gona do deads for first time in ages so grip aint gona be 2 good so dont think I will be lifting any big numbers.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds good mate. Take a look in my journal, fat pic of me for you to laugh at a few pages back lool.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Deads

bar 20

70kg 12

90kg 12

140kg 12

160kg 12

70kg 18

Chin ups

bw 18

bw 12

bw 12

bw 8

Seated cg cable rows

50kg 12

70kg 12

80kg 12

90kg 12

Seated hammer rows

50kg 12

100kg 12

150kg 12

Seated pulldowns

50kg 12

70kg 12

80kg 11

30kg 20


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice Back work how's it feel to be back in the gym without dieting?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

OJay said:


> Nice Back work how's it feel to be back in the gym without dieting?


Its great, I think I added some size while dieting and some strength as I would not normally be lifting these weights after comps and not training for a while. Gona be hitting new personal bests asap


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Lower back is a little sore today but not 2 bad, arms tonight starting with biceps.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good workout mate. Im in for chest tomrorow and cannot wait!! Love training in the evenings too.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Ez bar curls

bar 20

30kg 12

50kg 12

70kg 7

Dumbbell curls

15kg 12

20kg 12

30kg 6

Machine preacher curls

15kg 20

25kg 12

35kg 12

45kg 10

Cg bench press

bar 20

60kg 12

100kg 12

110kg 12

120kg 10

Dips

bw 20

20kg 20

40kg 16

40kg 12

Seated pushdowns

70kg 12

90kg 12

100kg 14

Rope pushdowns

35lbs 20

50lbs 12

70lbs 12

90lbs 12

Hammer curls

17.5kg 10

20kg 10

20kg 10


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice weights being shifted there, thats why have big guns ya cvnt lol.

RIGHT! Training together in january a few times mate, im travelling to you by car cos i have 3 weeks off work. Sorted


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice weights being shifted there, thats why have big guns ya cvnt lol.
> 
> RIGHT! Training together in january a few times mate, im travelling to you by car cos i have 3 weeks off work. Sorted


nice 1 , I will come yours once for a change 2. give me a month and see what weights I will be shifting, am still weak from the comp and not training atm.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well ya stronger than me regardless mate lol.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> nice 1 , I will come yours once for a change 2. give me a month and see what weights I will be shifting, am still weak from the comp and not training atm.


You're both stronger then me although I am sexy lol jk

Should try get a session all together eventually after my shows in summer when have a bit of money. Ill prob meet you guys at shows this year anyway


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

OJay said:


> You're both stronger then me although I am sexy lol jk
> 
> Should try get a session all together eventually after my shows in summer when have a bit of money. Ill prob meet you guys at shows this year anyway


Yeah definitely mate. Just dont laugh at the fact i cant get down to deadlift because my gut doesnt allow me to bend over that far LOL.

Yeah im going to try and get to a few shows next year. Whats the one your competing in Ojay?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Body power maybe muscle talk champs Bedford too , ukbff Hayes one

Will see as prep goes on


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ok keep me updated mate, ill see if i can attend.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

OJay said:


> You're both stronger then me although I am sexy lol jk
> 
> Should try get a session all together eventually after my shows in summer when have a bit of money. Ill prob meet you guys at shows this year anyway


yes sounds good, I will be at most of the shows next year.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Quick update, not been training since wednesday had lots of sleep and family problems, went back this morning though and did chest and hams and going again tonight.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Decline bench

bar 30

60kg 12

100kg 12

140kg 10

152.5kg 10

Flat dumbbell

50kg 12

55kg 12

60kg 7

Pec dec

25kg 20

40kg 12

50kg 12

65kg 12

Lying leg curls

35kg 20

45kg 12

55kg 12

65kg 12 45kg 3 35kg 11 25kg 12

45kg 20


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

152.5x10?! Damn you are a strong bugger lol id be happy with 100x10


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

OJay said:


> 152.5x10?! Damn you are a strong bugger lol id be happy with 100x10


Its still far off my pb but I am off cycle atm , weights dont really matter though do they when bodybuilding.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

WOW, great decline bench!! I managed 120 for 5 on decline and was happy lol.

How much sh1t do we have mate with family etc!!! I hope we have a better 2012.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Its still far off my pb but I am off cycle atm , weights dont really matter though do they when bodybuilding.


very true, hence why i never take my ego into the gym


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Second workout of the day, Back

Deads

bar 20

70kg 12

120kg 12

170kg 10

180kg 7

Chin ups

bw 22

20kg 12

20kg 14

20kg 10

CG low t bar rows

20kg 20

30kg 12

40kg 12

50kg 11

30kg 14

Pulldowns

65kg 12

85kg 12

95kg 12

110kg 10

Hammer pulldowns

50kg 20

50kg 14

50kg 13


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lol, you gone from not training for week again, to twice a day haha. Nice workout mate, how do you find training twice a day? It would wipe me out!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol, you gone from not training for week again, to twice a day haha. Nice workout mate, how do you find training twice a day? It would wipe me out!!


it was just for today to make up for missing chest yesterday and missing hams last week. I feel ok atm hopefully will get good nights sleep


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

GOALS to reach before 2012

While being natural beat 2 or more personal best lifts

Get structure to my diet and training


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Just ordered some of these http://www.powperformancegear.com/product/607/POW+PRO+Elbow+Sleeves


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ah right ok mate. Another rest day for me today. Should be training tomorrow and Friday.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Just ordered some of these http://www.powperformancegear.com/product/607/POW+PRO+Elbow+Sleeves


I have some of these mate and def help me when benching.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah right ok mate. Another rest day for me today. Should be training tomorrow and Friday.


cool , am at the gym tonight, bored now though and want to go in lol, just shopping for wrist and knee wraps atm


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I have some of these mate and def help me when benching.


are they double ply, they sound the same as strength shop ones but half the price


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah can't remember where I got them. The knee wraps are best thing I ever bought for gym.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah can't remember where I got them. The knee wraps are best thing I ever bought for gym.


yes wraps make a big diff in lifting


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Just got some wrist wraps and a powerlifting singlet that is required for raw comps, so its ON baby. 28th january powerlifting comp.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Just got some wrist wraps and a powerlifting singlet that is required for raw comps, so its ON baby. 28th january powerlifting comp.


Nice one!!!! Your a strong fvcker so i bet you do well. Will you be back on cycle then or not?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice one!!!! Your a strong fvcker so i bet you do well. Will you be back on cycle then or not?


was gona start next week but gona leave it now till start of january


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> was gona start next week but gona leave it now till start of january


What will it be mate? PM if prefer. Just ordered 12kg pro-10.com protein. Think that will do me for a while lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> What will it be mate? PM if prefer. Just ordered 12kg pro-10.com protein. Think that will do me for a while lol.


700mg test prop

igf1 50mcg

then some m tren for comp


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice and simple then. Im on test and deca at the minute and been thinking about getting some m-tren for preworkout


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> What will it be mate? PM if prefer. Just ordered 12kg pro-10.com protein. Think that will do me for a while lol.


12kg you greedy bugger the. Again I can talk 

All nearly empty need to restock 

Simple cycles seem to be the best to stick too, and also seem to work why complicate things.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice and simple then. Im on test and deca at the minute and been thinking about getting some m-tren for preworkout


Yes gona do short simple cycles from now on, and will be first time using igf 1.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

CG bench

bar 30

60kg 20

100kg 12

120kg 12

130kg 10

135kg 6 pb

60kg 20

Standing overhead raises

30kg 12

60kg 11

60kg 10

60kg 8

Rope pushdowns supersetted with dips

40kg 12 bw 20

50kg 12 bw 16

60kg 12 bw 12

EZ bar curls

bar 20

20kg 12

30kg 12

40kg 12

70kg 3 60kg 3

Dumbbell curls

20kg 10

25kg 8

30kg 6

Preacher curls

20kg 12

30kg 12

30kg 12

30kg 12


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

You're just showing off with that close grip bench mate im not even gonna say well done for getting a pb...oh I just did... My bad


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

OJay said:


> You're just showing off with that close grip bench mate im not even gonna say well done for getting a pb...oh I just did... My bad


Its done my elbows in though lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jesus i struggle on cgbp on half that weight. W4nker! lol.

Yeah i know we spoke about igf-1 before, interesting.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Jesus i struggle on cgbp on half that weight. W4nker! lol.
> 
> Yeah i know we spoke about igf-1 before, interesting.


lol cant wait to start adding some size , prob gona have to cut weight though for the powerlifting but not gona diet just drop water I think.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I bet you cant mate but lifint weights like that you must be growing providing diets good?

I have 18th January - 10th Februry off work mate, we will arrange few days when i can drive down and train with ya.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I bet you cant mate but lifint weights like that you must be growing providing diets good?
> 
> I have 18th January - 10th Februry off work mate, we will arrange few days when i can drive down and train with ya.


Not weighed myself for abit, think I will be 90-92 before I start cycle, yes thats cool will def sort something.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I cant put weight on at the minute its driving me crazy. On cycle, eatin way ebove maintanance, using slin now for few days and starting 3iu growth next week.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I cant put weight on at the minute its driving me crazy. On cycle, eatin way ebove maintanance, using slin now for few days and starting 3iu growth next week.


I have to eat crazy amounts of food to grow but then I can grow even without supps, Gona really push things now while off cycle so I have a good start in new year. Just need to keep water intake high as am pretty dehydrated atm as not having many drinks and only one shake a day, all cals coming from solid food atm, gona change to 3 meals 3 shakes as that worked best last time.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> I have to eat crazy amounts of food to grow but then I can grow even without supps, Gona really push things now while off cycle so I have a good start in new year. Just need to keep water intake high as am pretty dehydrated atm as not having many drinks and only one shake a day, all cals coming from solid food atm, gona change to 3 meals 3 shakes as that worked best last time.


Im currently having 3 solid meals, 5 shakes and a scoop of whey with all solid meals to really push the protein high. Its working for me or at least was but i have stalled now.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Just got back from the gym and my left shoulder is fcuked , started with seated dumbbell press and it felt sore just warming up, worked up to 40's and decided to stop before I fcuk it up any more, just did a light shoulder workout then.

I have been sleeping funny at night and noticed a slight pain in shoulder last week from sleeping with one arm straight up above my head. Legs tomorrow so ok for now.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Plonker should have stopped the session al together. Injury last thing you need.

I got legs tomorrow aswel  . How's nutrition lately then. You be listing your diet again soon?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Plonker should have stopped the session al together. Injury last thing you need.
> 
> I got legs tomorrow aswel  . How's nutrition lately then. You be listing your diet again soon?


I stopped all preses and just did dumbell and cable raises and reverse pec dec, an yes gona start listing my diet again, make sure am getting enough in.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Just received my powerlifting singlet today, looks very gay lmao and its very tight. Will get a pic up when I find someone to take one lol.

Also got my new wrist wraps, strength shop twilight ones, they pretty stiff, miles better than my old ones that basically did nothing.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Me in my new powerlifting singlet


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Squats (forgot belt so wasnt going to do them but maned up)

bar 20 (knees felt like they would crumble)

70kg 12

120kg 12

170kg 3 (knees were really bad need to get my joints sorted)

Lying ham curls

25kg 20

35kg 12

45kg 12

55kg 12

60kg 8

Seated Ham curls

90lbs 12

120lbs 12

90lbs 12

Leg extensions

45lbs 20

65lbs 20

90lbs 12

90lbs 12

Calf raises

100kg 40

100kg 20

150kg 20

150kg 20

100kg 40


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Shoulder is still sore and keep making it worse at night by sleeping in dodgy positions. May leave training chest tomorrow just gona see how I feel.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Look massive in the powerlifting singlet mate! Good training lately.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Look massive in the powerlifting singlet mate! Good training lately.


Lol I felt like I should be in a wrestling ring when I put it on, doing chest today and shoulder still sore so might be doing light weights.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shouldnt you give it a week off mate to heal better. Still doing light weight is going to stop it getting better imo?

HAHA, i wouldnt dare wear one, i would look like a small version of big show, the fat one lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Shouldnt you give it a week off mate to heal better. Still doing light weight is going to stop it getting better imo?
> 
> HAHA, i wouldnt dare wear one, i would look like a small version of big show, the fat one lol.


Yes but am stupid lol, it will either feel better when I shift some heavy weights or it will get worse.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Yes but am stupid lol, it will either feel better when I shift some heavy weights or it will get worse.


Plonker lol. Youll end up making it worse.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Plonker lol. Youll end up making it worse.


its 8 weeks till my comp though , I have had pains before ie in my back and a good heavy session normally sorts it, I know its a big risk to take but hopefully will pay off.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Will have to see mate. Whats the comp entail?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Will have to see mate. Whats the comp entail?


we shall lol If it hurts warming up I will just do some really light stuff. Its squat bench and deadlift


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice one mate. Assume you cant use straps for deads? that would be me failing miserably, im useless without straps.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice one mate. Assume you cant use straps for deads? that would be me failing miserably, im useless without straps.


nope lol and its a raw comp so no powerlifting suits either just brute strength.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice one,. be sure to get lifts on video mate.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice one,. be sure to get lifts on video mate.


yes will try gona try take someone with me but its in london and will prob need to do the weigh in the day before as will be above 90kg by then so will have to cut weight.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow, fair trek for you mate, balls to that lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

What date is it and will you be coming home the same day mate????


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> What date is it and will you be coming home the same day mate????


28th of January , not sure yet , better book a hotel now thinking about it lol def staying 1 night so I can weigh in day before.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

If you wasnt stopping over i would have come mate cos im off work then.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Decline bench

bar 30

60kg 20

100kg 12

140kg 10

160kg 4 (could done more)

175kg 3 PB

180kg 2 PB (my new wrist wraps are ace and all with sore shoulder and on no supps)

Machine press

50kg 20

50kg 20

50kg 20

50kg 20

Machine flye

20kg 12

20kg 12

20kg 12

20kg 12

Cable flyes

20kg 12

20kg 10

20kg 10 (stopped due to shoulder didnt feel comfortable)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome pb mate!!!!!!!!! I thought you done a lot more pressing movements than fly movements? Should be pushing 200 when on cycle, MENTAL weights.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Awesome pb mate!!!!!!!!! I thought you done a lot more pressing movements than fly movements? Should be pushing 200 when on cycle, MENTAL weights.


Yes normally do but was playing it safe with shoulder, and yes 200kg is on the cards


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Yes normally do but was playing it safe with shoulder, and yes 200kg is on the cards


and theres me planning a 140!  This journal makes me feel sh1t, i think ill avoid it in future lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> and theres me planning a 140!  This journal makes me feel sh1t, i think ill avoid it in future lol.


I am superhuman though and have magic powers lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> I am superhuman though and have magic powers lol


Thats must be where im going wrong then. All this s0dding food and gear and im weak and fat HAHAHA.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Thats must be where im going wrong then. All this s0dding food and gear and im weak and fat HAHAHA.


A few of my pb's have been when off cycle. I think alot of it is down to mental probs as you think its not possible cos you off cycle and you shouldnt be as strong.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah i agree mate i do ease off a bit when off cycle when i know i shouldnt. I am enjoying training so so much though now im training with jim78 off here. We proper push each other and we have progressed a hell of a lot recently because of it. PB's every week.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah i agree mate i do ease off a bit when off cycle when i know i shouldnt. I am enjoying training so so much though now im training with jim78 off here. We proper push each other and we have progressed a hell of a lot recently because of it. PB's every week.


This is what I used to do, but know I just keep pushing, like on my comp diet I didnt let my decline bench go bellow 140kg were as normally I would have prob gone down to 60-80 kg.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Maybe this is why people lose a lot of size when coming off aas.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Maybe this is why people lose a lot of size when coming off aas.


Yes, if your not pushing hard your body has no need for the new muscle


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

EXACTLY. Especially if your not feeding it right too!! Ive made so so many mistakes since starting!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> EXACTLY. Especially if your not feeding it right too!! Ive made so so many mistakes since starting!


Same here , will prob make loads more 2.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

If any one is interested check out this I wrote about extreme contest prep http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-articles/158244-extreme-comp-prep-jstar.html


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

training from last night

Deads (no straps or gloves)

bar 30

70kg 12

90kg 12

140kg 12

170kg 1

200kg 1

220kg 1 (ripped lots of skin off :cursing: my hands)

BOR

70kg 12

90kg 12

120kg 10

70kg 12

Pulldowns

50kg 12

75kg 12

85kg 12

90kg 12

CG seated rows

50kg 12

75kg 12

85kg 12

100kg 11

Hammer pulldowns

40kg 12

60kg 12

80kg 12

40kg 30


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Just ordered my vip bodypower ticket , if you get before 16th you get a free vest and stuff.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Arms last night

Dumbbell curls

10kg 20

20kg 12

30kg 8

35kg 6

Preacher curls

20kg 20

30kg 20

40kg 20

Cable curls standing

30lbs 40

40lbs 30

50lbs 30

Seated pushdowns

80kg 18

90kg 16

100kg 13

overhead cable raises

30lbs 40

40lbs 30

50lbs 33

Cable pushdowns

30lbs 40

40lbs 40

50lbs 36


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

35kg dumbell curls are ridiculous! is your form really ok doing weights like that?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> 35kg dumbell curls are ridiculous! is your form really ok doing weights like that?


I dont swing but I do twist dumbbell as it goes up so that makes it a bit easier,


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Didn't train today as shoulder still bit sore , legs tomorrow.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Didn't train today as shoulder still bit sore , legs tomorrow.


Well done LOL!!! Give it some rest mate. I have laid on my left shoulder funny last night its really sore, like it needs to click back into place.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Well done LOL!!! Give it some rest mate. I have laid on my left shoulder funny last night its really sore, like it needs to click back into place.


Thats sh!t, mine is just a dull ache


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Thats sh!t, mine is just a dull ache


Bodybuilding is so unhealthy and bad on our poor bodies lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Bodybuilding is so unhealthy and bad on our poor bodies lol.


I dont think this powerlifting Ive started is helping much either lol. 7 weeks to go till my comp so my shoulder better get healed quick.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah i can imagine mate. Lifting the weights im doing is taking its toll, i dread to think what ill be like when/if i ever lift what you are! On 140kg decline bench last night im sure my forearm bones were bending.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah i can imagine mate. Lifting the weights im doing is taking its toll, i dread to think what ill be like when/if i ever lift what you are! On 140kg decline bench last night im sure my forearm bones were bending.


I can feel mine bending when doing curls or heavy presses lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> I can feel mine bending when doing curls or heavy presses lol


glad its not just me lol. Feel like they are going to snap sometimes.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> glad its not just me lol. Feel like they are going to snap sometimes.


have you seen the bench press video where the guys arm snaps in half ?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> have you seen the bench press video where the guys arm snaps in half ?


OMG post it here.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> OMG post it here.


think this is it didnt watch it


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

JESUS!!!!!!! How mental is that!!!!!!!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> JESUS!!!!!!! How mental is that!!!!!!!!


its nasty aint it , its cos he got a proper thick bench suit and wraps on so the weak link is his arm, have I got a banner as my sig, I made one dont know if it worked.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

yeah you know you have ya posing s0d!!! lol

Yeah looks painful, bet that ended his career?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> yeah you know you have ya posing s0d!!! lol
> 
> Yeah looks painful, bet that ended his career?


the file was to big so wasnt sure if it worked and only I could see it lol. yes did look bad did you see his legs shaking


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah can imagine that was the shock. Big lad and look how long it took them to get it off. Crazy.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah can imagine that was the shock. Big lad and look how long it took them to get it off. Crazy.


if that happened to me I dont know if I would ever feel safe doing it again , even if I did try I think my brain would mentally hold me back from lifting the most I possibly could .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> if that happened to me I dont know if I would ever feel safe doing it again , even if I did try I think my brain would mentally hold me back from lifting the most I possibly could .


Yep, took me ages to even go back on a leg press after cracked ribs on two seperate occasions lol. Im fine on it now though touch wood.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yep, took me ages to even go back on a leg press after cracked ribs on two seperate occasions lol. Im fine on it now though touch wood.


I cut my leg really bad years ago and was told I would never be able to squat again but I can and done some really heavy stuff, but thats diff cos did it with a chainsaw not in the gym lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

wtf was you doing with a chainsaw near your leg you plank lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> wtf was you doing with a chainsaw near your leg you plank lol.


removing a tree stump , blade got stuck so ragged it and it shot out into my leg lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

LOL!!!! Bet that sh1t you up. My brother chucked a sword in my leg once but only made about an inch hole and bounced back out.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> LOL!!!! Bet that sh1t you up. My brother chucked a sword in my leg once but only made about an inch hole and bounced back out.


lmao, I thought I was ok as it hit my leg I chucked it across the garden , I felt my leg and nothing I was just winded I thought , then I pulled my pants and a huge hole appeared , I fell down on my leg and it opened right up, it was about 6-7 inch across and 2-3 inch deep


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Crazy foooool!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Crazy foooool!!


just got some pro-10 samples so gona be trying them soon :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice one mate, i love it, best protein i have tried but not tried that many to be fair, around 4 - 5.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice one mate, i love it, best protein i have tried but not tried that many to be fair, around 4 - 5.


Have you tried the BBw banoffee and Choc cookies? My faves are Choc cookie and Choc orange BBw ones.

But I'm a sucker for Choc on whey and mix it with the on whey banana and strawberry, gotta get creative when you have countless kg of whey in ya room lol 

What sort of profile has the pro10 got amino wise?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Legs last night

Squat

bar 20

60kg 12

100kg 12

140kg 6

160kg 3

180kg 1

190kg 1

200kg 1

Leg extensions

30kg 30

40kg 20

60kg 12

70kg 12

80kg 11

Lying leg curls

35kg 20

35kg 12

35kg 12

35kg 12

Seated leg curls

50lbs 20

50lbs 20

50lbs 20

50lbs 17

ad-abductor machines super set

starting on 20 reps working down to 12 as going up the stack.

4 sets

Calf raises

100kg 30

150kg 20

185kg 20

185kg 14


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good workout mate, strong squatting. Is this real deep?

Im really struggling on squats lately to go deep with any good weight. 140 is pretty much top i can do weight wise but still go deep.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good workout mate, strong squatting. Is this real deep?
> 
> Im really struggling on squats lately to go deep with any good weight. 140 is pretty much top i can do weight wise but still go deep.


yes since starting powerlifting realised needed to go lower so I go right down now till I touch the safety bars which is just bellow parallel.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds good mate. Before when i was doing 200kg i dont think they were very deep at all and i do feel 100kg mega deep feels good but doesnt half hurt my knees! My joints are knackered


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good mate. Before when i was doing 200kg i dont think they were very deep at all and i do feel 100kg mega deep feels good but doesnt half hurt my knees! My joints are knackered


Partial reps help though cos then when you lower the weight back down it feels loads lighter.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Partial reps help though cos then when you lower the weight back down it feels loads lighter.


Yeah suppose that makes sense. My quads have always grown well not doing proper deep squats so cant be too bad.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah suppose that makes sense. My quads have always grown well not doing proper deep squats so cant be too bad.


Yes same here.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Changed my routine to this starting from tomorrow.

WEEK 1-4

DAY 1 decline bench 5x6, flat bench 3x6, pec dec 5x20

DAY 2 deadlift 5x6, rack pulls 3x6, hyperextensions 3x 20, pulldowns 5x20

DAY 3 dumbbell side raises 5x8 reverse pec dec 3x8 dips 3x20 pushdowns 3x20

DAY 4 squat 5x6 leg extensions 5x20 ab-adductor's 4x20(each) calf raises 5x20

DAY 5 OFF

Day 6 seated ham curls 4x20 lying ham curls 4x8 preacher curls 3x20 bicep cable curls 3x20

DAY 6 OFF

WEEK 5-6

DAY 1 squat 3x3 bench 5x5 deadlift 1x1

DAY 2 OFF

DAY 3 squat 5x5 bench 1x1 deadlift 3x3

DAY 4 OFF

DAY 5 squat 1x1 bench 3x3 deadlift 5x5

DAY 6 OFF

DAY 7 OFF


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Also tomorrow if shoulder feels ok I may try a PB on flat bench seen as I got 180kg for 2 on decline last week, current bench PB is 162.5 kg.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Decline bench

bar 30

60kg 20

80kg 12

120kg 6

140kg 6

160kg 6

Flat bench

120kg 6

140kg 6

160kg 1

170kg 1 PB

130kg 6

Pec dec

15kg 20

20kg 20

20kg 20

20kg 20

15kg 20

Cable flyes

20lbs 20

25lbs 20

25lbs 20

20lbs 100


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice work on the pb mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ridiculously strong. I hope I'm doin figures like these some day. Well done mate. Do you still get that massive boost when you hit a pb, like huge sense of achievement?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

OJay said:


> Nice work on the pb mate


cheers mate



Suprakill4 said:


> Ridiculously strong. I hope I'm doin figures like these some day. Well done mate. Do you still get that massive boost when you hit a pb, like huge sense of achievement?


you will soon if you keep putting the hard work in, I never used to be that fussed at pb's but now the weights are starting to get really heavy I feel alot more chuffed.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well I'm hitting them alot lately and it feels good and can only mean one thing - growth  .


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Well I'm hitting them alot lately and it feels good and can only mean one thing - growth  .


yep keep smashing em mate :thumb:


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Not the best of sessions today, hands are fcuked need chalk for next week.

Deads

bar 30

70kg 12

120kg 12

170kg 6

170kg 6

18'' deads

170kg 6

190kg 5

190kg 3

170kg 5

Hyperextensions

bw 20

10kg 20

15kg 14

15kg 12

15kg 10

Pulldowns

72.5kg 12

102.5kg 12

50kg 20

50kg 18

40kg 20

35kg 20

25kg 28


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Are you using straps mate or just gonna go for chalk?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

OJay said:


> Are you using straps mate or just gonna go for chalk?


no not using straps as am training for a powerlifting comp and they not allowed.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I've started making sure I only use mine on the real needed sets should get some chalk too really, need to improve grip strength then when it goes pop the straps on and get a few more at heavier weight


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I use straps on all my back workouts because my grips that bad and cannot afford to waste time lightening the weights just so grip holds out. I'm training my back not my grip.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I use straps on all my back workouts because my grips that bad and cannot afford to waste time lightening the weights just so grip holds out. I'm training my back not my grip.


I have got 2 , my back is strong anyway , grip will be ok in couple of week and will get a new pb .


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Grip will eventually come if you force it, sometimes I believe grip is just using the mind and remembering to actually hold the bar as opposed to relying on straps


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

I set some goals to accomplish before the end of this year a few weeks ago, they were to beat atleast 2 personal bests and get structure to my diet and training.

well I beat my pb's on cg bench, decline bench and flat bench, and started my bulking diet this monday.

New goal is beat my pb on deads by end of the year.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

What is the diet mate ? Was there not structure before when you were dieting?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

OJay said:


> What is the diet mate ? Was there not structure before when you were dieting?


When I was dieting for comp there was structure but after that just ate biscuits and cake all day every day, diet now aint strict am just making sure I get protein at every meal and am eating enougth,


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Squats

Bar 20

60kg 20

100kg 12

140kg 6

180kg 4

200kg 7

180kg 6

140kg 6

60kg 16

Def need squat shoes , when I go all the way down I noticed am stood on my toes and heel fully off the ground.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

joshnow said:


> good session their, have a check on the tightness of your calf & stretch it out and see what that does for you, also have a look at lower back flexibility, Ive also been advised to get a pair of weightlifting shoes, if you see a bargain let me know, fairly expensive though and I know some pro strongman who used them and could not get them to work for them and just threw them out.


Cheers , I was just looking at the strength shop ones but gona have a good look cos they look cheap and nasty and think they £70, I squat with a really narrow stance so they would def help.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

training from friday

Ez curls

bar 30

20kg 12

30kg 12

40kg 12

50kg 12

Preacher curls

Bar 20

30kg 12

40kg 11

30kg 12

CG bench

bar 20

60kg 12

80kg 12

100kg 11

80kg 12

Cable curls

25lbs 30

30lbs 30

35lbs 40

Rope pushdowns

35lbs 30

35lbs 30

35lbs 35


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pussy work out!

X


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> Pussy work out!
> 
> X


ha ha thanks


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Ordered some maxi raw choc orange protein 5kg, and some strength shop twilight knee wraps. Hopefully my new belt will come this week 2 so I can try it out.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Ordered some maxi raw choc orange protein 5kg, and some strength shop twilight knee wraps. Hopefully my new belt will come this week 2 so I can try it out.


Is the maxi stuff a blend? Gotta love a good Choc orange can't get enough of BBw premium whey Choc orange


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

OJay said:


> Is the maxi stuff a blend? Gotta love a good Choc orange can't get enough of BBw premium whey Choc orange


They do a blend and wpi an wpc

Not had choc orange protein for ages.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I love choc orange, never seem to get bored of it.

Hows training?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I love choc orange, never seem to get bored of it.
> 
> Hows training?


not done any yet due to sh!t sleep, in today but feel fcuked. still feel good though and still progressing .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

As long as your still progressing mate.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> As long as your still progressing mate.


yes, just gona do bench squat and dead this week.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Christmas has come early , chalk, belt, vip bodypower tickets and a vest all came today.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Christmas has come early , chalk, belt, vip bodypower tickets and a vest all came today.


Nice one!! My christmas comes tomorrow when my 60ml of aas comes.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice one!! My christmas comes tomorrow when my 60ml of aas comes.


Mine has def come today, just won 2.5kg protein with maxi raw.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Mine has def come today, just won 2.5kg protein with maxi raw.


How??


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> How??


 they do comps on there fb page , you just like pics they put up and post them on your wall and your entered in the comp, they good 2 cos they do a few and they only last a few hours so u have a good chance of winning.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Deads

bar 30

60kg 20

100kg 12

140kg 6

180kg 4

220kg 2 ( Hip went on first reps so stopped at 2)

242.5kg 1 PB

180kg 6

140kg 6 fast

100kg 6 fast

60kg 20 fast

Pulldowns

40kg 20

50kg 20

50kg 30

50kg 30 40kg 16

40kg 33

40kg 31


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome deadlift.!! Jesus.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Awesome deadlift.!! Jesus.


am pretty pleased cos it was without wraps and was easy, would ov done more if hip was ok.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome, anything over 100kg i struggle without straps lol.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

That dead was without wraps?! Shiiiiiiiit I struggle at 180 without them!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

joshnow said:


> sorry to hear of the hip issue, is it a long term issue or recent issue, well worth getting it looked over by a physio.


its ok now was just cos I didnt tie my boots and my ankle went and then had a pain in my hip for rest of workout.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

OJay said:


> That dead was without wraps?! Shiiiiiiiit I struggle at 180 without them!


Yes just some chalk , I used to struggle but since stopped using them altogether grip got loads better.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Just received my maxi raw protein I won the other day and my knee wraps from strength shop have also come :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice one mate few little early Christmas treats. What's your plans for Christmas? I'm setting everything in sight an can't wait!!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

jstarcarr said:


> Just received my maxi raw protein I won the other day and my knee wraps from strength shop have also come :thumb:


What comp was this bud?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> What comp was this bud?


off the maxi raw fb page ,


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice one mate few little early Christmas treats. What's your plans for Christmas? I'm setting everything in sight an can't wait!!


 going gym 2moz as I fell asleep today and thats about it lol wbu ?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> going gym 2moz as I fell asleep today and thats about it lol wbu ?


You have far too much time on your hands mate I swear you are always asleep wish I could just sleep like that


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

OJay said:


> You have far too much time on your hands mate I swear you are always asleep wish I could just sleep like that


Lol its not good though when I miss the gym, had to go today.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Merry christmas mate..

See you in there over the hols...


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Milky said:


> Merry christmas mate..
> 
> See you in there over the hols...


Yes what time's you going ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Yes what time's you going ?


God knows...... wont be till the 28 th tho as away at families...


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Legs and some chest today

Squat

Bar 30

bar 20

60kg 20

60kg 12

100kg 12

140kg 10

180kg 6

200kg 3

220kg 1

240kg fail

240kg 1

180kg 6

140kg 6

100kg 6

60kg 20

Lying ham curls

35kg 20

40kg 20

45kg 12

50kg 12

Seated ham cursl

50lbs 20

50lbs 20

70lbs 20

70lbs 13

Abductor machine

70kg 12

70kg 12

70kg 12

50kg 23

Bench

Bar 20

60kg 12

100kg 12

120kg 12

140kg 10

140kg 8


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Milky said:


> God knows...... wont be till the 28 th tho as away at families...


cool am in london on the 28th doing a powerlifting comp.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Cant wait to get back to the gym tomorrow, feels rubbish just being sat around doing nothing.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Cant wait to get back to the gym tomorrow, feels rubbish just being sat around doing nothing.


Going down south to the in laws mate but they are in a massive private school with its own gym and pool so can have a mess if nothing else...


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Milky said:


> Going down south to the in laws mate but they are in a massive private school with its own gym and pool so can have a mess if nothing else...


Sounds good mate


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Cant wait to get back to the gym tomorrow, feels rubbish just being sat around doing nothing.


I'm gonna be trainin this morning nice bit of dead lifting back thickness and hams

Was all intention of training and smashing the food again this afternoon but I was laying in a comatose state on my bed last night feeling so ill just the thought of it again is making me feel nasty! Heart is beating rather fast from 25minutes steady cardio and 3clen this morning


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

OJay said:


> I'm gonna be trainin this morning nice bit of dead lifting back thickness and hams
> 
> Was all intention of training and smashing the food again this afternoon but I was laying in a comatose state on my bed last night feeling so ill just the thought of it again is making me feel nasty! Heart is beating rather fast from 25minutes steady cardio and 3clen this morning


My gym is not open or I would be there now, just ate half a tin of hero's and feel a bit bloated now lol.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

just casting my eye over the last couple of pages, didnt realise before that you did powerlifting comps (although with those lifts, i should have guessed! lol) good luck on the 28th chap!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

paul81 said:


> just casting my eye over the last couple of pages, didnt realise before that you did powerlifting comps (although with those lifts, i should have guessed! lol) good luck on the 28th chap!


Thanks mate , this will be the first 1, was ment to do one a few month ago but did a bodybuilding comp instead.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> My gym is not open or I would be there now, just ate half a tin of hero's and feel a bit bloated now lol.


 my abs have gone in a day!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

OJay said:


> my abs have gone in a day!


Ha ha , am gona start a proper bulk on the 7th of jan so gona have to watch I dont add any fat.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Ha ha , am gona start a proper bulk on the 7th of jan so gona have to watch I dont add any fat.


my prep will be starting not long after that hopefully


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

OJay said:


> my prep will be starting not long after that hopefully


Nice will def be following.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

NEXT YEARS BIG PLANS

Full year bulk with diet an training nailed, which will lead 2.

Some awesome videos.

Powerlifting and strongman comps won.

10kg added mass.

A sponsor.

Watch this space !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Back to the gym today only been closed 2 days but feels ages, will be doing deadlifts, cant believe I used to hate them and now I love them.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Nothing beats that head rush and seeing stars when dead and squatting to the max


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

OJay said:


> Nothing beats that head rush and seeing stars when dead and squatting to the max


Ha ha yes I feel like am about to die sometimes or my head explode lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I know what you mean. My head looks like a tomato when I do them an go dizzy! I am having the week off the gym but its killing me!!!!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I know what you mean. My head looks like a tomato when I do them an go dizzy! I am having the week off the gym but its killing me!!!!!


lazy git, rest will prob do you some good though.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> I know what you mean. My head looks like a tomato when I do them an go dizzy! I am having the week off the gym but its killing me!!!!!


Week off gym ain't killing you its then bacon butties grease ball


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Deadlifts

bar 30

60kg 12

100kg 12

140kg 8

180kg 3

220kg 2

245kg 1 PB

250kg 1 PB

252.5kg 1 PB :thumb:

Pulldowns

40kg 20

45kg 20

45kg 20

45kg 20

40kg 20

30kg 20


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

cracking deadlifting there chap!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jesus mate smashed previous pb. Maybe having some down time and junk food really does help?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Jesus mate smashed previous pb. Maybe having some down time and junk food really does help?


to be honest its more to do with getting technique sorted with me, but I do think some junk food helps.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice mate. Should do well in the comp soon. Wish I could get down to come watch.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice mate. Should do well in the comp soon. Wish I could get down to come watch.


Thanks mate


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Whats your weight knocking about at, at the moment chap?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

paul81 said:


> Whats your weight knocking about at, at the moment chap?


was 88kg yesterday but will prob be 91-92 for my comp and cut down 2 89.9kg.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> was 88kg yesterday but will prob be 91-92 for my comp and cut down 2 89.9kg.


makes your deadlifting look even better then, shall soon be lifting 3 times your bodyweight then!! :thumb:


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

paul81 said:


> makes your deadlifting look even better then, shall soon be lifting 3 times your bodyweight then!! :thumb:


 yep not far off it think will have 260 in couple of week.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

shall look forward to vid of that, with your insides shooting out your @rse :lol: :lol:

good luck though chap


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

paul81 said:


> shall look forward to vid of that, with your insides shooting out your @rse :lol: :lol:
> 
> good luck though chap


ha ha gona do a video of squat bench and dead in about a month.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Where abouts in Manchester you from Jay? I'm just sat outside that cosmetic surgery hospital if you know it? Can't see the name of it


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Where abouts in Manchester you from Jay? I'm just sat outside that cosmetic surgery hospital if you know it? Can't see the name of it


I live near bury mate about 8 mile from centre.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Did shoulders today, still little sore but not as bad.

Smith press

bar 20

60kg 12

80kg 12

90kg 12

100kg 10

110kg 8

115kg 6

Dumbbell side raises

10kg 20

15kg 12

20kg 12

25kg 12

27.5kg 8

Reverse pec dec

40kg 20

50kg 12

60kg 12

65kg 12

40kg 20


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

you ever do any push press/military press?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

joshnow said:


> seem to be agreeing will all pauls posts recently,
> 
> but have to agree, if your doing strongman pick one of these to progress for a few week then swap- push press / strict press / log clean and press / axle clean and press & get cleans going as well.


cant take all the credit i'm afraid, soaked up alot of info from Ewen and Ming :thumbup1:


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

paul81 said:


> you ever do any push press/military press?


Nope , hurt my shoulder a month ago so this was first time doing any shoulder pressing.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

joshnow said:


> seem to be agreeing will all pauls posts recently,
> 
> but have to agree, if your doing strongman pick one of these to progress for a few week then swap- push press / strict press / log clean and press / axle clean and press & get cleans going as well.


I have a slightly sore shoulder atm and am doing a powerlifting comp in a month so at the min dont need to do any shoulder work really. Will be starting some after my comp, shoulders are really strong and they get huge when I train them so thats why I dont do alot of shoulder work.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

No need to brag mate lol

Wish my holder grew like that!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm same mate I no longer train shoulders and havnt for months because they outgrew everything and get really big when I do train them. Not a bad thing I suppose.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Think 2 moz will be the last day of this journal seen as its a bit out of date , road to 2011 , its been 2011 for a year lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

will be posting my last entry in here shortly , a video from todays session , a super drop set with 140kg bench and 180kg squats.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

f**king good job chap!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

paul81 said:


> f**king good job chap!


The squats was so hard after the bench it was horrible I just wanted to stop as soon as I started lol.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> The squats was so hard after the bench it was horrible I just wanted to stop as soon as I started lol.


any vomiting afterwards? lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

paul81 said:


> any vomiting afterwards? lol


No but felt very sick, I just lay on the floor for 10 mins.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> No but felt very sick, I just lay on the floor for 10 mins.


good to know your human :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I can confirm this as l was just out of shot training arms...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome mate. Can imagine that was bloody hard work!! What's ya plans for tonight?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Awesome mate. Can imagine that was bloody hard work!! What's ya plans for tonight?


a film then bed nothing special


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> a film then bed nothing special


Same here nye is overrated


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Is it fcuk! It's an excuse to eat sh1t an get hammered an I'm well on my way. Prob only second time this year being drunk! Love it.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


>


I won the comp this was for , got 2.5kg protein beyond failure tshirt and thor wrist wraps.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> I won the comp this was for , got 2.5kg protein beyond failure tshirt and thor wrist wraps.


Awesome mate  was this over on tmuscle?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Awesome mate  was this over on tmuscle?


Yes


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Yes


Lucky you.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

New journal http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/161705-jstar-patiently-waiting.html


----------

